# OLIMPIA



## Pufi (2004 Február 11)

Egy angol, John Boland Athénban turistáskodott 1896 tavaszán. Hírét vette, hogy az ókori görög olimpia mintájára ott éppen versenyeznek. Gondolta, benevez a teniszre. Aztán első lett. Kölcsönütővel.

Ha valaki 2004 nyarának végén odasétálna a szervezőkhöz, s közölné velük, hallotta, itt valami verseny van, beszállna, bizonyára meglepődnének. Elméletileg persze ez sem kizárt, hiszen idén ismét a történelmi színhelyen lesz olimpia.


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Február 11)

JUJ Pufi, az OLIMPIAs temat en akartam elinditani , de aztan ket napja az jutott eszembe hogy tul koran van meg. De aztan latom megseincs koran mert neked is mar a gondolataid arra jarnak!  
En nagyon kivancsi vagyok hany ermet hozunk haza, es kik lesznek a meglepetesek! Mostmar ket csapatnak is drukkolok (Jamaika, Magyarorszag.) 
Es a kedvencem a futas. Az mindig lenyugoz...foleg a 100 v 200 m es. Meg a gat....


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 11)

Kezdjük akkor az Újkori Olimpiai Játékok elején.

A Cambridge Enciklopédiában ez áll az olimpiai játékok címszó alatt: "Négyévente más-más színhelyen megrendezésre kerülő, a világ minden tájáról érkező sportolók nagyszabású sportversenye. A játékok eredete az ókori Görögországba nyúlik vissza, ahol Olümpiában már a Kr.e.VIII.századtól négyévenként megrendezték a görögök együvé tartozását kifejez&otilde; (ún.agonisztikus) játékokat. Az olimpiai játékoknak Nagy Theodosius bizánci császár 393-ban kiadott rendelete vetett véget. Az antik játékok újraélesztője egy francia pedagógus, Pierre de Fredi, Coubertin bárója volt, akinek a kezdeményezésére alakult meg 1894-ben a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság (NOB)." 
Az újkori Olimpia szülőatyja tehát Pierre de Coubertin, aki kezdetben a NOB titkári,majd 1896-tól 1925-ig az elnöki tisztét töltötte be. Ő fektette le a NOB alapszabályzatát, az amatőr szabályzatot, az amatőr esküt, és a játékok megnyitó és záróünnepélyének lebonyolítási módját. Jelentős szerepet játszott a téli olimpiai játékok létrehozásában is. Méltán nevezik a nemzetközi olimpizmus atyjának is, hisz szinte egész életét az olimpiai játékoknak szentelte 1937-ben bekövetkezett haláláig. A NOB székhelyén, Svájcban - a Genfi tó partján - található Lausanne-ban temették el, ám szíve a görögországi Olümpiában nyugszik. 

A modern olimpiai játékok születésnapja 1894.június 23-a. Ezen a napon fogadták el egyhangúlag az olimpiai játékok felújításának javaslatát, s alapították meg a NOB-ot, az újkori játékok nemzetközi szervező és részben végrehajtó szervezetét. Az olimpia jelképét, az öt egymásba fonódó karikát, azonban csak 1920 óta használják, szintén Coubertin javaslatára.


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 11)

Athén 1896.

1896.április 6-án, Görögország nemzeti ünnepén György király nyitotta meg az első újkori olimpiát. Sokan még nem ismerték fel az olimpia jelentőségét, így csak 13 ország alig 300 sportolója vett részt a játékokon. A vendéglátók lelkesedése azonban a kis létszám ellenére is megteremtette a kellő hangulatot, s a kisebb rendezési hibák sem befolyásolták a sikert. Az első aranyérmet James Conolly (USA) hármasugró atléta nyakába akasztották. 
A magyar csapat szerény, 8 főből álló legénysége derekasan helytállt, bár itthon nem sok reményt f&ucirc;ztek hozzájuk. Kint viszont annál nagyobb népszer&ucirc;ségnek örvendtek kék-fehér görög nemzetiszín szalagos szalmakalapjukkal és eredményeikkel. Számunkra április 11. volt a nagy nap, ekkor szerezte önmaga és a magyar sport első és második olimpiai arnyérmét Hajós Alfréd, vagy ahogy a helyi sajtó nevezte: a "magyar delfin". Száz méteres és ezerkétszáz méteres szabad stílusú úszásban lett első. A körülményekről illik annyit megemlíteni, hogy egy tengeröbölben, alig 10 fokos vízben rendezték a versenyszámokat. 

A két aranyérem mellé egy ezüst és két bromzérem is jutott, így nem csoda, hogy a hazaérkezőket méltó ünnepélyességgel fogadták.

arany : Hajós Alfréd úszás 100 m gyors 
Hajós Alfréd úszás 1200 m gyors 
ezüst : Dáni Nándor atlétika 800 m síkfutás 
bronz : Kellner Gyula atlétika maratoni futás 
Szokoly Alajos atlétika 100 m síkfutás 

Hajós Alfréd


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 11)

Párizs 1900.

A NOB Coubertin érdemeinek elismeréseként Párizst bízta meg a 2.olimpia rendezésével, de nem talált kellő támogatásra. Az 1900.évi párizsi világkiállitás mellékeseményének tekintették, így teljesen "elfelejtették" az olimpia igazi célját, jellegét s a világkiállitás érdekeit szem előtt tartva rendezték meg az egyes nemzetközi versenyeket. Párizs a "z&ucirc;rzavarok olimpiájaként" került be a sporttörténetbe, holott már 21 ország vett részt és a színvonal is jobb volt, mint 4 éve Athénban. 
Egyetlen aranyérmünket Bauer Rudolf szerezte, aki diszkoszvetésben lett első. Úszásban Halmay Zoltán két második és két harmadik helyével messze felülmúlta a várakozást.

Bauer Rudolf


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 11)

St. Louis 1904.

St.Louis is világkiállitás mellett rendezte meg az olimpiát, így itt is hasonló sors várt és jutott a játékoknak, mint Párizsban. Az olimpiai eszme teljesen elsikkadt az üzleti érdekek mellett.Csak 11 ország vett részt, az angolok és franciák bojkottálták az olimpiát, még Coubertin is távol maradt. 

Magyarországot 4 sportoló képviselte. Közülük Halmay Zoltán 2 bajnokságot nyert 50 és 100 yard úszásban, melyet egy szabálytalan alakú tóban bonyolitottak le. A 4 fős csapat eredménye elismerésre méltó volt, de még jobb is lehetett volna, ha a honvédelmi minisztérium engedélyezi két éremesélyes vivónk indulását.

Halmay Zoltán


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 11)

London 1908.

A NOB Rómának szánta a IV. nyári olimpiai játékok rendezésének jogát, de ők visszaléptek, így London ugrott a helyükre. Kevés idő alatt sikerült biztosítani a feltételeket s ha voltak is kisebb hibák, az angolok nagy hozzáértéssel rendezték meg - már 22 ország részvételével - az első, méreteiben és küls&otilde;ségeiben is tényleg igazi világversenyt. 
Londonba 63(!) fős magyar csapat utazott, s 3 bajnokságot sikerült nyernünk. Kardozóink végig remekeltek, megnyerték a csapatversenyt és az egyéniben is fényesen szerepeltek: az első 6 közé 5 magyar került. A döntőt két magyar vívta, s dr.Fuchs Jenőnek egy elővágással sikerült nyernie. A harmadik aranyérmet kötöttfogású birkózásban a nehézsúlyú Weisz Richárd érdemelte ki.


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 11)

Stockholm 1912.

Alaposan előkészitették a londoninál is nagyobb méretű V. nyári olimpiát. A vendéglátók barátságosan fogadták a külföldieket, s nagy érdeklődés kísérte a versenyeket. Már 28 ország sportolói indultak, mind az öt világrész képviseltette magát! A programba bekerült Coubertin támogatásával a - svédek által kidolgozott - modern öttusa és itt rendezték meg először a müvészeti (szellemi) versenyeket is. 

A 120 fős, rekordnagyságú küldöttségünk kezdetben nem sok örömet okozott. Atlétáink sorra elvéreztek, de az úszók még ennél is szerényebb eredményekkel "büszkélkedhettek". A hangulaton kezdetben csak Prokopp Sándor lövészetben elért első helye javitott, majd folytatták a kardvívók, akik csapatban és egyéniben is elsők lettek. Dr. Fuchs Jenőnek sikerült megvédenie korábbi, egyéniben nyert olimpiai aranyérmét. 

Dr. Fuchs Jenő


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 11)

1916

Az I.világháború miatt nem tudták megrendezni az olimpiát, de sorszámát megtartották, ezzel is emlékeztetve az utókort a szörnyűségekre.


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 11)

Antwerpen 1920.

A NOB Budapestnek (!) itélte oda a 7.olimpia rendezését, azonban a világháború veszteseként erről le kellett mondanunk, sőt, részt sem vehettünk az Antwerpenbe áthelyezett játékokon, a németekkel egyetemben. A sporttörténelem talán emiatt is emlegeti "csonka olimpiaként". A háború az egész olimpia szellemére rányomta a bélyegét. Állandóak voltak a viták, kizárások, óvások, a labdarúgó-döntő pedig botrányba fulladt. Igy ez az olimpia nagy visszaesést jelentett a stockholmihoz képest.


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 11)

Párizs 1924.

1924-ben 44 ország 3000 sportolója versenyzett, köztük Magyarország is, mely végre visszatérhetett az olimpiai közösségbe. A franciák alaposan felkészültek és végeredményben sikeres, modern olimpia rendezésével feledtették az 1900.évi csalódást. 

Kétszer csendülhetett fel a magyar Himnusz, először az agyaggalamblövő dr.Halassy Gyula, majd a kard egyéni döntőjében dr.Pósta Sándor tiszteletére. A müvészeti versenyben -első olimpiai bajnokunk- Hajós Alfréd Lauber Dezsővel együtt készitett stadionterve 2.díjat nyert, úgy, hogy az elsőt nem adták ki. 

1924 a téli sportok szempontjából is mérföldkő volt, mert ekkor különültek el teljesen a téli és nyári sportágak, s rendezték meg az első, igazi téli olimpiát Chamonixban, nagy sikerrel.

Dr. Halassy Gyula


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 11)

Amszterdam 1928.

A háborús ellentétek áthidalására a semleges Hollandiának itélték oda a IX.Nyári Olimpiai Játékok rendezési jogát. 46 ország legjobbjai között már a német sportolók is részt vehettek. 
A hollandok alapos munkát végeztek, időben elkészült az olimpiai stadion, uszoda és a küzdősportok csarnoka. A játékok iránt óriási volt az érdeklődés, anyagi sikert is hozott. Viszont a rendezésben több hiba is akadt, botrányok, birói elfogultság lengte be az egész olimpiát. A küzdelmeket 16 napba tömöritették, s ezen az olimpián osztották ki utoljára a záróünnepélyen az összes érmet. 

A korábbinál jóval nagyobb csapat utazott az olimpiára, sok kísérővel. Az első győzelmet dr.Mező Ferenc szerezte a müvészeti versenyen "Az olimpiai játékok története" c. munkájával. Birkózóink kitettek magukért, Keresztes Lajos könnyűsúlyban lett bajnok, pedig nem tartották esélyesnek. Kardvívóink csapatban és egyéniben is diadalmaskodtak. Petschauer Attila a csapatot a "hátán" vitte, asszó vesztése nélkül lettek bajnokok, az egyéniben Terstyánszky Ödönnel vívta a döntőt, de fáradtsága miatt a másik magyar győzött. A legváratlanabb győzelmet a 20 éves Kocsis Antal érte el ökölvívásban. Úszóink közül Bárány István neve említésre méltó, akinek sikerült megszorítania Weismüllert (Tarzan), s ő az első magyar úszó, aki az 1 perces álomhatáron belül úszta a 100m-t. 

A legfájóbb vereséget Komjádi Béla vízilabdacsapata szenvedte el. A döntőben már 2:0-ra is vezettek, de aztán a 2.félidőben a németek egyenlítettek, s a hosszabbításban a fáradtabb magyarok veszítettek. 

Magyarország a pontversenyben a 9.helyre került.


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 11)

Los Angeles 1932.

Az amerikai rendezők nagyon kitettek magukért, a sportot állították a középpontba, korszerű létesítményekkel várták a világ sportolóit. 400 ország vett részt, s több mint 1millió volt a nézőszám. 
Atlétikában és úszásban 35 csúcs dőlt meg. Az amerikai atlétika újra teljes fényében ragyogott. Úszásban a japánok több számban is átvették a vezető szerepet, híres kemény edzőmódszerük diadalmaskodott. Az Egyesült Államok fölénye nagyon kidomborodott a pontversenyben. 

A gazdasági válság és a nagy távolság miatt csak 47 sportoló indulását biztosította a MOB (Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság), a vízilabdázók és úszók pedig saját költségen utaztak. A kevés résztvevő ellenére még így is ez lett az eddig legeredményesebb olimpiánk a 6 aranyéremmel, s ezzel az országok közti versenyben a 6.helyen zártunk. 

Kardcsapatban és egyéniben (Piller György) sikerült a dobogó legfelső fokára állni. Pelle István tornász vezérletével csapatban és az egyéniben lovon sikerült aranyérmet nyerni, korláton pedig ezüstöt. Az ökölvívók közül a légsúlyú Énekes István egyedüli európaiként lett olimpiai bajnok a sok amerikai között. A legnagyobb örömet vízilabdázóink győzelme okozta. Komjádi Béla (Komi bácsi) nagyszerüen felkészített fiai végigverték a mezőnyt, revansot vettek a németektől a 4 évvel ezelőtti döntőbeli vereségért.


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 11)

Berlin 1936.

Hitler a náci propaganda céljaira használta fel a XI. nyári olimpiát. Ezért teljes állami támogatással, óriási költséggel épült fel az összes létesítmény és az olimpiai falu. 49 ország vonult fel a zsúfolásig megtelt nézőtér előtt. Sajnos a nacionalista hajlamon nem tudtak uralkodni, lenézték a külföldi, különösen a színesbőr&ucirc; és nem árja származású sportolókat. A sors iróniája, hogy az olimpia legkiemelked&otilde;bb és legnépszer&ucirc;bb résztvevője egy néger atléta, a 4 aranyérmes Jesse Owens lett. 
A németek szinte minden sportágban alaposan felkészültek az olimpiára. A siker érdekében néhány kiválóságuknak még a származását is "elnézték". Így sikerült a pontversenyben megelőzni az amerikaiakat. 

Berlin közelsége miatt nagy létszámban képviselhette magát országunk. A kezdeti kudarcok után a szereplés minden várakozást felülmúlt. A 9. napon 3 bajnokságot (Csík-Csák-Lőrincz) nyertünk. Magyarország 10 aranyérmével a 3. lett a "ranglistán". 

A sort a szabadfogású birkózók nyitották meg, Zombori Ödön és Kárpáti Károly vehették át elsőként az aranyérmet. Kötöttfogásban Lőrincz Márton diadalmaskodott. A vívók folytatták a sorozatot. Női tőrvívásban Elek Ilona, a férfi egyéni karddöntőben Kabos Endre győzött. Előtte azonban még a kardcsapat szerzett aranyérmet. Az egyik legnagyobb meglepetést a 100m-es gyorsúszásban Csík Ferenc okozta. Csák Ibolya személyében pedig végre újra atlétabajnokot ünnepelhettünk magasugrásban. Vízilabda-csapatunknak sikerült megvédenie korábbi győzelmét. A méltó befejezésről az ökölvívó Harangi Imre gondoskodott, s "véres" küzdelemben vívta ki a 10. aranyérmet.


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 11)

1940-1944.

A II.világháború miatt elmaradt a 12. és 13. olimpia, de sorszámukat megtartották.


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 11)

London 1948.

A két elmaradt olimpia után 12 évvel 1948-ban találkozhatott újra egymással a világ sporttársadalma. A londoni olimpiára meghívták a II.világháborúban vesztes országokat, de a németek és japánok nemkívánatos személynek számítottak. 

A háború utáni viszonyok az olimpián is érződtek; hiányzott az olimpiai falu, nehézséget okoztak a nagy távolságok, rendezési hiányosságok is adódtak s a bírákkal is több gond akadt. A főbb eseményeknek ennek ellenére nagy közönségük volt. 

A háború után Magyarországon gyorsan feléledt a sport, s hamarosan már nemzetközi sikereket is elértek. Ekkoriban épült fel a híres tatai edzőtábor. 

Az atléták végre -a sok kudarc után- kitettek magukért: Németh Imre kalapácsvetésben, Gyarmati Olga távolugrásban győzött. Birkózóink hírnevét Bóbis Gyula öregbítette. Lövészetben olimpiai csúccsal nyert bajnokságot Takács Károly, aki jobb kezét elvesztve bal kézzel tanult meg újra lőni! Elek Ilona 12 év után ismételt női tőrvívásban. A kardcsapat is legyőzhetetlen volt, ugyanúgy, mint Gerevich Aladár, aki 12 éve ezüstérmes volt Berlinben. Az olimpia utolsó előtti napján sportolóink ragyogóan hajráztak. Férfi tornászunk, Pataki Ferenc müszabadgyakorlatban lett első. Ökölvívóinkat több téves bírói ítélet sújtotta, de Csík Tibor (harmatsúly) és Papp László (középsúly) ütései ellen még ők sem tudtak mit tenni. Férfi úszóink megvédték európai elsőségüket, s a 4X200m-es váltóban végég megszorították az amerikaiak váltóját s végül a régi világcsúcsnál jobb idővel lettek másodikak. Vízilabdacsapatunknak is meg kellett elégednie az ezüstéremmel. 

Hazatérő olimpikonjainkat méltó ünneplésben részesítették.

Papp László


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 11)

Helsinki 1952.

A sportban nagyhírű kis nép mintaszerűen rendezte meg a méreteiben és színvonalában elődeit felülmúló olimpiát. A közönség előtt ez az olimpia a béke és a barátság nagy ünnepévé vált. 69 ország küldte el legjobbjait Helsinkibe, ahol az esőben tartott megnyitón a múlt legendás bajnoka, Paavo Nurmi futott be az olimpiai lánggal a stadionba. A legtöbb sportágban ez az olimpia indította el a máig is tartó, állandó fejlődést.
A közel 200 versenyzőből álló csapatot a hazai közvélemény nagy reményekkel indította útjára. Az első aranyra az ötödik napig kellett várni, két kitűnő tornásznőnk - Korondi Margit korláton és Keleti Ágnes talajon - törte meg a csendet. Másnap a 20 esztendős Csermák József a kalapácsvetés döntőjében világcsúccsal lett bajnok, nagy meglepetésre. Ez volt a világ első 60m-en felüli dobása! 

A 7.napon öttusázóink megnyerték az els&otilde; alkalommal kiírt csapatversenyt. Kötöttfogású birkózóink folytatták a sort, 2 nap múlva légsúlyban Hódos Imre, váltósúlyban Szilvásy Miklós győzedelmeskedett. Takács Károly a 10.napon lövészetben egy körrel túllőtte a mezőnyt, így első. Úszóink taroltak: Szőke Kató 100m-es gyorsúszásban, Székely Éva 200m-es mellúszásban, Gyenge Valéria 400m-es gyorsúszásban, női gyorsúszóváltónk világcsúccsal nyert. A kardcsapat döntőjében az olaszok nagyon nehezen adták meg magukat, sőt már vezettek is. De az addig "nyeretlen" Gerevich összeszedte magát, s legyőzte az azzúrik legjobbját. Egyéniben Kovács Pál - Gerevich - Berczelly a sorrend. Az utolsó napon jól finiseltek versenyzőink, két csapatsportágban - vízilabda (lent, jobbra) és labdarúgás - is a győzelemnek örölhettünk. Az utolsó 16.aranyérmet ökölvívásban osztották ki, ahol Papp László ismételt (1948-ban is nyert). 

A magyar sport számára felejthetetlen 16 nap mérlege: 16 arany - 10 ezüst - 16 bronzérem és sok értékes helyezés. Budapest a nagy siker mámorában bejelentette kérelmét az 1960.évi játékok rendezésére.

A női gyorsúszóváltó


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 11)

Melbourne 1956.

Az ausztrálok figyelmes, pártatlan vendéglátók voltak s ha jóindulatuk sokszor nem is pótolhatta a gyakorlatlanságból származó rendezési hibákat, a sportszerű küzdelem jegyében az olimpia a várakozáson felül sikerült. 
Kilenc győzelem - rendkívüli körülmények között! A versenyekre készülő csapatot a hazai események (56-os forradalom) teljesen megbénították. A döntő pillanatban sokszor nem is tudtak kellően összpontosítani és ez az egész csapat szereplésére rányomta bélyegét. 

Az első győzelemre a 8.napig kellett várni, Urányi János és Fábián László kajakpáros (jobbra) a hosszútávon lapátolta össze a már nagyon hiányzó aranyat. Aztán Papp László következett, aki immár triplázott, 1948 és 1952 után ismét a dobogó tetején állhatott. A magyar tornásznők szintén kitettek magukért: Keleti Ágnes talajon, felemáskorláton és gerendán győzött. A kéziszercsapat látványos szalaggyakorlatát a nézők és a pontozók is kellően értékelték. Kardvívóink hagyományosan szerepeltek, azaz kitűnően. Az egyéni döntőben Kárpáti Rudolf, csapatban Magyarország az első. Az utolsó, 9.bajnokságot a vízilabdacsapat szerezte "véres" körülmények között, az egyik játékos ugyanis megsérült.


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 11)

Róma 1960.

Róma Budapest elől hódította el a XVII.játékok rendezésének jogát. Az olaszok nagy lendülettel, óriási befektetéssel készültek fel az olimpiára. Róma nemcsak a csúcsok, a méretek és a külsőségek, hanem a meglepetések olimpiája lett, és ez alól szinte egyetlen sportág sem jelentett kivételt.
Az 56-os forradalom után erősen meggyengült a magyar sport élvonala, rések támadtak az utánpótlásban is. Így a 16 nap alatt a kellemes meglepetések és a váratlan csalódások váltogatták egymást.

Az első aranyat Parti János kenus szerezte. Öttusázóink csapatban és egyéniben - Németh Ferenc - is győztek. A légsúlyú Török Gyula (Béka) kellemes meglepetést szerzett, mikor a döntő utolsó menetét végigtámadva a maga javára fordította az összecsapást. Kardozóink a szokásos formájukat mutatták, csapatban és egyéniben - Kárpáti Rudolf duplázott 1956 után - is nyertek. Ez már zsinórban a 7.olimpiai győzelme volt a kardcsapatnak.


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 12)

Tokió 1964.

A japánok nagy vágya teljesült, amikor 1964-ben az olimpiai láng útja Japánba vezetett. A nagyszerű versenyek, a rekordeső, az öröm és a csalódás pillanatai után a záróünnepélyen az egymásba karoló, különböző nemzetiségű és színű sportolók vidám "szabálytalan" menete is jelképezte, hogy az olimpiai láng fontos szerepet tölt be a népek kölcsönös megértésében. 
A római tapasztalatokat felhasználva sikerült megállítani a hanyatlást, és így remek napok elé nézhettünk. Olimpiásaink nagyszerűen küzdöttek, ennek köszönhető a 10 bajnokság, mert a kiegyensúlyozott mezőnyben kevésen múlott egy-egy helyezés. Az éremeső számunkra az 5. napon kezdődött - dr.Török Ferenc öttusázónk remekelt - majd utána alig múlt el nap magyar győzelem nélkül. A vívók 4 arannyal térhettek haza: női tőr egyesben Újlakyné Rejtő Ildikó, női tőr-, és férfi párbajtőrcsapatunk, s férfi kardegyéniben Pézsa Tibor lett első. Polyák Imre, Kozma István a birkózók becsületét védték meg. Hammerl László méltó utódja lett lövészbajnokainknak, hibátlan 100-as sorozatával az utolsó körben befogta az addig vezetőt és belépett Tokió világrekorderei közé.Megfiatalított vízilabdacsapatunk a döntő utolsó 2 percében fergeteges hajrában biztosította győzelmét. Labdarúgóink is hasonló lejátszásban nyertek, az utolsó 10 perc volt a döntő.


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 12)

Mexikó 1968.

Ha kellő sportmúlt és tapasztalat hiányában a szervezés, a rendezés és a tájékoztatás nem is érte el a tokiói színvonalat, a merész tervezésű létesítményekben, a technikai berendezésekben az érdeklődésben és a lelkesedésben a mexikóiak versenyre keltek a japánokkal. 
Óriási költségekkel rendezték meg az addigi legnagyobb olimpiát, immár 112 ország csaknem 7000 sportolójának részvételével, s valóban a béke és barátság szellemében. A játékok egységét azonban a nagy távolságok miatt nem tudták biztosítani. 

Az első aranyra 2 napig kellett várni. 16 év után ismét magyar atléta állt a dobogó legfelső fokán. Németh Helga (gerelyhajítás). Három nappal később Zsivótzky Gyula kalapácsvető álma is teljesült, végre sikerült legyőznie nagy ellenfelét, ami egyben az olimpiai bajnokságot is jelentette. A Balczó - dr.Török - dr.Móna összeállítású öttusacsapatunk négy világbajnoki címe után a csapataranyat is megszerezte, egyéniben 3 másodpercen múlt Balczó győzelme. A negyedik aranyat a legsikeresebb olimpiai sportágunk, a vívás "szállította". Kardvívásban elvesztettük hegemóniánkat, de kellemes meglepetésként Kulcsár Győző megszerezte a párbajtőrvívás első magyar olimpiai aranyérmét. Kajak egyesben Hesz Mihály, kenu egyesben Tatai Tibor gyarapította aranygyűjteményünket. Labdarúgócsapatunk győzelme után az i-re a pontot birkózóink tették fel: Kozma István és Varga János személyében. A magyar sport a záróünnepélyen eddigi 2. legsikeresebb olimpiáját búcsúztatta.


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 12)

München 1972.

12 év után ismét Európába került az olimpiai láng, München adott otthont a világ legnagyobb sporteseményének, ahol immár 122 ország 8000 fiatalja jelent meg. A rövid utak olimpiájának is nevezték, mert a helyszínek nagyon közel estek egymáshoz. 
A látványos megnyitó után nyugodt környezetben indult a versenyzés az aranyakért, de aztán a 11. napon sötét árnyék borult a falura. A Fekete Szeptember nevű terrorszervezet - kihasználva a laza biztonsági rendszabályokat - behatolt az olimpiai faluba és rátámadtak az izraeli küldöttségre. Az egész világ elítélte a cselekményt, gyásznapot rendeltek el, s már az olimpia félbehagyását fontolgatták, mikor a NOB mégis a folytatás mellett döntött. 

Lehet, hogy ez az esemény is az oka annak, hogy küldöttségünk viszonylag szerény, számszerint 6 aranyéremmel térhetett haza. A súlyemelők kezdték az éremgyűjtést, már a második napon örülhettünk Földi Imre révén. Münchenben koronázta meg pályafutását Balczó András is, a magyar öttusa nagy egyénisége, aki az utolsó számban (futás) biztosította győzelmét. Még ma is sokan emlegetik "Balczó futása" címen. Párbajtőrvívóink folytatták a sort, csapatban és egyéniben (dr.Fenyvesi Csaba révén) is sikerült a bravúr. Hegedűs Csaba nevéhez kötődik 100. aranyérmünk megszerzése, aki kötöttfogású birkózásban a 82 kg-osok súlycsoportjában pontozással győzött, és egyben ezzel ünnepelhette 24. születésnapját. Befejezésként Gedó György ökölvívó a bírók egyhangú pontozásával abszolválta a 6. bajnokságot.


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 12)

Montreal 1976.

A montreali olimpiát sok-sok botrány előzte meg, míg végül is sor került a megnyitóra. Bojkott, kizárások, kétségek a megrendezést illetően, stb ... De aztán mégis elkezdődtek a XXI. játékok, ami számunkra a csalódások olimpiája lett a 4 aranyérmünkkel, mert sok, eddig eredményes sportágban maradtak el legjobbjaink teljesítményük maximumától. 
A tornászok messze felülmúlták a várakozást, a férficsapat nagyon kitett magáért. Magyar Zoltán lólengésben egyedülálló gyakorlatával nyerte meg a bírák szívét. Azóta is "Magyar-vándor" néven tanítják a tornásziskolákban. A magyar vívás hagyományaihoz hűen szerepelt a tőrdöntőben Schwarczenberger Tordasi Ildikó. Atlétikában már rég örvendhettünk sikernek, most ez is megtörtént, Németh Miklós gerelyhajításban világrekorddal győzött. S végre valahára vízilabda-válogatottunk is eljutott a csúcsra, 12 szűk esztendő után. A mutatósan, ötletesen játszó csapat nagy egyéniségei közül a hatalmas termetű Faragó Tamás a torna gólkirálya lett 22 találatával.

A magyar csapat az érmek és pontok számában nem tudta megismételni müncheni szereplését, a 9. helyen végeztek a nem hivatalos rangsorban.


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 12)

Moszkva 1980.

A NOB 1974. októberében Bécsben tartott jubileumi, 75. ülésszakán Moszkvának adta a XXII. Nyári Olimpiai Játékok rendezési jogát. Rendben haladtak az előkészületek, már a meghívókat is szétküldték mikor a téli játékok házigazdája, az Egyesült Államok kormánya az afganisztáni események miatt kampányt indított a moszkvai olimpia ellen. A politikai akció az egész olimpiai mozgalom jövőjét veszélyeztette és fennállása óta a legválságosabb helyzetbe hozta a NOB-ot. A bojkottnak az lett az eredménye, hogy az amerikai sportolók mellett Norvégia és az NSZK olimpiai csapata sem utazott Moszkvába.
Július 19.-én a zsúfolásig megtelt Lenin-stadionban Leonyid Brezsnyev nyitotta meg a moszkvai olimpiát. Az olimpiai jelképét, Misa macit egyből megszerette a nézőközönség. 

Első aranyérmünket már a 2. napon megszereztük Varga Károly kisöb&ucirc; sportpuskás révén. A válogatottba egyenletes teljesítménye alapján került be, s híréhez méltóan szerepelt, sorra lőtte a tízeseket. Másnap a birkózóteremben folytatódott az éremgyűjtés. 

A 74 kg-osok mezőnyében Kocsis Ferenc, a 90 kg-osok között pedig Növényi Norbert diadalmaskodott. Máig is emlékezetes számomra az az öröm, ahogy ünnepelte győzelmét, megható volt látni. " A bíró a kötöttfogás olimpiai bajnokaként emelte magasba Norbi karját. ... előbb térdre rogyott, majd a magasba ugrott. Megcsókolta ellenfelét, a bírót, az ellenfél edzőjét, a pontozóbírót, azután rohant - egyenesen dr. Hegedűs kapitány felé. Nyakába ugrott és sírva-nevetve kiabálta: Én vagyok a bajnok, Csaba! ... Olimpiai bajnok vagyok? Igen! Érted ezt? "

A következ&otilde; napon a torna kimagasló egyénisége Magyar Zoltán a lólengés montreali bajnoka ismételt. A szerenkénti döntőben gyakorlatára a maximális 10 pontot kapta. A 7. versenynapon kettős győzelemnek örülhettünk, a 200 m-es hátúszódöntőben Verrasztó végig tartotta magát a 2. helyen, de az utolsó 25 m-en már nem volt ellenfele Wladár Sándornak. A 8. napon a súlyemelő Baczakó Péter a bronzérmet már megszerezte, amikor az előtte álló győzelemre esélyes orosz rontott és kiesett. A másik esélyes bolgár viszont nehezebb súlya miatt került Baczakó mögé. Tehát ismét hallgathattuk a magyar Himnuszt. Ezután megszakadt a " minden napra egy arany " sorozat, 5 napot kellett várni a következőre. Kenu kettesünk (Foltán László - Vaskuti István) rögtön az élre törve rajt-cél győzelmet aratott.

A moszkvai olimpián a bajnokságok alapján Magyarország a 6. helyre került. A montreali visszaesés után a magyar sport ismét megerősítette helyét a középmezőnyben.


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 12)

Los Angeles 1984.

Az 1984-es los angelesi olimpián a szocialista országok " bosszút álltak " a moszkvai bojkott miatt: nem jelentek meg az amerikai városban. A magyar kormány is a távolmaradás mellett döntött a Szovjetunió nyomására, így sok sportolónkat fosztották meg a lehetőségtől, hogy olimpián részt vegyenek és esetleg győzzenek.


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 12)

Szöul 1988.

A két csonka olimpia után végre ismét találkozhatott a két politikai tábor és összemérhették erejüket egymással a nemzetek. 
Nyolc év után Magyarország újra aranyérmeknek, érmek tömkelegének örülhetett, volt értelme a sok átvirrasztott éjszakázásnak. Szinte minden napra jutott egy arany, s így a zárónapon 11 bajnokságnak örülhettünk. 

Az aranyérmek több mint felét a vízből "halásztuk" ki. Úszóink, vagyis a Széchy team és Kiss László és a kajakosok számszerint hatszor játszatták el a magyar Himnuszt. 
A sort Darnyi Tamás nyitotta meg rögtön a második napon, 400 m vegyesúszásban győzött, majd két napra rá Szabó József (Joe) diadalmaskodott 200 m mellen. Aztan Darnyi duplázott, a rövidebbik vegyesszámban 200 m-en is elsőként csapott célba. Majd jött Egerszegi Krisztina, a picilány. A 100 m háton elért 2. helyezése után fényesre csiszolta az ezüstöt, aranyat szerzett, s egy csapásra az ország fogadott lányává vált. S ő csak mosolygott az olimpia legfiatalabb aranyérmeseként. Birkózóhagyományainkat Sike András folytatta. Öttusacsapatunk és egyéniben Martinek János szintén a dobogó tetején állhatott az eredményhirdetéskor. Férfitornászaink között lólengésben nagy volt a tolongás, egyszerre hárman kaptak gyakorlatukra 10.00 pontot, örömünkre köztük volt Borkai Zsolt. Kardcsapatunk is a tradíciók szerint vívott és győzött. Az utolsó napokra a kajakosok maradtak, Gyulay Zsolt és a négyes 1000-1000 m-en lapátolt össze magának aranyérmet.

A 11 aranyérem ismét a régi szép időket hozta vissza. Ismét feléledt az olimpiai eszme, nagyobb figyelem vette körül a sportolókat és a MOB már tervezte a következő 4 éves "tervet" az 1992-es olimpiára, hogy ott még jobban felülmúlják a szöuli sikereket.


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 12)

Barcelona 1992.

12 év után ismét Európába került a Nyári Játékok rendezési joga, Barcelona pályázatát fogadta el a NOB. Bizton állíthatom, ez fantasztikus olimpiának indult és akként is végződött. A mi legnagyobb örömünkre. A 11 arany, 12 ezüst és 7 bronz Helsinki 16 bajnoki győzelme óta a második legsikeresebb olimpiánká tette a katalán játékokat.

Az olimpiai program számunkra az uszodában indul. Egerszegi Krisztina - akit egy egész ország 4 éve Egérnek vagy jobb esetben Krisztina királynőnek hív - a rajtkövön. 400 méter női vegyesúszás, óriási csata az utolsó métereken, s Kiss László tanítványa csap elsőként célba. Hm, micsoda izgalmakat éltünk át akkor a tévé előtt, de szerencsére sikerült. A második arany is az usziból került elő, Darnyi Tamás 400 vegyesen "halászta" ki a medencéből. A 100 méteres női háton kettős győzelemnek örülhettünk: 1. Egerszegi Krisztina, 2. Szabó Tünde. 

A küzdősportok is megvillogtatták magukat Repka Attila, Farkas Péter birkózóink, és Kovács Antal cselgáncsozó személyében immár a hatodik aranyéremnél tartunk. De vissza az uszodába. 200 méteres férfi vegyesúszás, a dobogón két magyar mosolyog és hallgatja a magyar Himnuszt, névszerint Darnyi Tamás és Czene Attila. S Darnyi mosolyog, szinte jobban örül Czene Csibi bronzérmének, mint a saját győzelmének. Szép volt fiúk! Egér még egyszer villan, a 200 női hátúszásban is begyűjtötte a maga aranyát, immár a harmadikat röpke egy hét leforgása alatt. Így már mint négyszeres olimpiai bajnokot köszönthettük hazajövetelekor. 

S újra egy pici lányon, Ónodi Henriettán (jobbra) a sor a lóugrás szerenkénti döntőjében, s 36 év után ismét magyar tornásznő áll a dobogó tetején. Tizedik bajnokságunkat egy nagy múlttal rendelkező sportág, a vívás szolgáltatja, Szabó Bence kardozónk az egyéni döntőben győz. Végül kajakoslányaink tettek pontot az i-re az 1000 méter döntőjében.

Megismételtük a szöuli 11 győzelmet. A nemzetek közti nem hivatalos rangsorban Magyarország az előkelő 8. helyen végzett, megelőzve több nagymúltu országot.


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 12)

Atlanta 1996.

Atlantában nem kezdődött jól a 2 hetes versenysorozat számunkra. Napokon keresztül csak szívtuk a fogunkat, és morgolódtunk magunkban: ez sem sikerült, az sem sikerült. A hangulat egyáltalán nem volt rózsásnak mondható. Egerszegi az első napon "csak" bronzot szerzett 400 m-es vegyesúszásban. Sokan már elhúzták a szájukat. Rózsa is csak B-döntős, és visszalép. Na, mindenki szidta Széchyt, Rózsát, és a többi sikertelen sportolót. Aztán megtört a jég, aranyérem született. 

Rózsa Norbert volt az első magyar, aki a dobogó legfelső fokára állhatott. De nemcsak neki, hanem Güttler Károlynak is játszották a magyar Himnuszt, hisz ő lett a második helyezett. Ezután végre beindult a gépezet. Egér és Czene Attila is bizonyította, hogy az úszókban még meg lehet bízni. Kriszta immár harmadszor lett a 200 m-es hátúszás győztese, s ötszörös olimpiai bajnok. Kovács Ágnes 200 m-es mellúszásban bronzérmes, s lám-lám mit ad isten, neki is Kiss László az edzője! Tehát az úszók "hozták magukat". 

Következ&otilde; meglepetés: atlétikában éremesélyesek vagyunk Kiss Balázs jóvoltából. A sportág neve: kalapácsvetés. Bizony, nagy hagyományai vannak idehaza e számnak, gondoljunk csak Csermák Józsefre (1952, Helsinki), vagy Zsivótzky Gyula (1968, Mexikóváros) Kint tanul az Egyesült Államokban, duzzad az energiától, tele van ambícióval és önbizalommal. Naná, hogy győz! 

Megint pang az aranygyártás, de szerencsére érmek azért kerülnek a tarsolyba. Csollány Szilveszter, Martinek János, Zala György, kardcsapat, Szalay Gyöngyi, kézis lányok, és még sorolhatnánk a neveket. 

Sajnos, a kézis lányoknak nem jött össze az első hely, de még náluk is rosszabbul jártak a pólósok, akik még a dobogóra sem kerültek fel. Benedek Tibort nagyon megviselték az események. 

Utolsó két nap megint zsúfoltra sikeredett. Kenupárosunk, a Horváth-Kolonics duó csak bronzérmes, kajaknégyesünk is "csak" ezüstös, Pulai "Sumák" sem tud győzni, pedig egy évvel ezelőtt a világbajnokságon bomba formában versenyzett. 

Csak Kovács Istvánban bízhatunk, aki csupán azt csinálja, amit az egész két hét alatt, magabiztosan győz, és mindenki látatlanban odaadná neki az aranyat. Ami e szombati napon meg is történt. 

Már csak a kajak-kenu számok voltak hátra, nagy reményekkel vártuk e két napot, s a szombat bizony elég borúsra sikeredett. Nem úgy a vasárnap. Ünnepnap volt ez a javából. Kőbán Rita kajak egyesben, a Horváth-Kolonics duó kenu párosban végzett az élen. A fiúk szerencsésen köszörülték ki az előzö napi csorbát. Kőbán Rita pedig egyszerre két elsőséget is magáénak mondhat, egyrészt ő Atlanta női kajak egyes olimpiai bajnoka, másrészt ő Magyarország első női olimpiai bajnoka kajak egyesben.


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 12)

Sydney 2000.

Aranyérmesek (8): Nagy Tímea, Kovács Ágnes, Csollány Szilveszter, Férfi kajaknégyes, Férfi kajakkettes, Férfi kenukettes, Kolonics György, Férfi vízilabda-válogatott 
Ezüstérmesek (6): Márkus Erzsébet, Bárdosi Sándor, Női kajak négyes, Balogh Gábor, Női kajakkettes, Női kézilabda-válogatott 
Bronzérmesek (3): Igaly Diána, Erdei Zsolt, Férfi kajakkettes 
4. helyezettek (5): Női párbajtőrcsapat, Czene Attila, Ferjancsik Domonkos, Bátorfi Csilla-Tóth Krisztina, Vereckei Ákos 
5. helyezettek (9): Kovács Ágnes, Szabolcsi Szilvia, Likerecz Gyöngyi, Gerebics Roland, Pető Tibor-Haller Ákos, Férfi vegyesváltó, Férfi karcsapat, Salim József, Férfi kenukettes 
6. helyezettek (4): Női tőrcsapat, Supola Zoltán, Kovács Zoltán, Kőbán Rita


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 12)

Athén 2004.


?????


----------



## Feri T (2004 Február 12)

"Mi lesz veled, magyar sport?" – tette fel az ezúttal egyáltalán nem költői kérdést Aján Tamás, a MOB főtitkára a sportági szakszövetségek főtitkárai számára rendezett szerdai értekezleten. 

Sajnálattal állapította meg, hogy a szövetségek ugyan sportágaik szakmai tevékenységéért felelnek, de a szakma mindinkább háttérbe szorul. A szövetségek elnökségeiben gazdasági szakemberek foglalnak helyet, és általában az anyagi kérdések pénzügyi nehézségek kerülnek előtérbe. Aján Tamás kérdésére azután Kovács Tamás, a vívószövetség főtitkára adta meg a választ: minden érdekeltnek a politikát félretéve szakmai alapon történő összefogásra volna szüksége. Az összefogást sürgető felhívás mellett számtalan hasznos, gyakorlati tanács is elhangzott. 

Így Molnár Zoltán ügyvezet&otilde; igazgató, a csapat vezetője a december elején elfogadott, az interneten is közzétett költségvetés részleteiről adott tájékoztatást. Leszögezte, hogy a tavalyi állami támogatás 1.5 milliárdos összege az olimpiai részvételre szánt 250 millióval s további 100 millióval emelkedett 2004-ben, ez 1.85 milliárdot tesz ki. A pénz – bár bejelentették, hogy január elején átutalták – a mai napig nem érkezett meg a MOB folyószámlájára. Így a testület saját tartalékaiból nyújtott segítséget a legsürgősebb esetekben. Füleky András helyettes államtitkár a kés&otilde;bbiekben közölte, hogy az átutalás január 20-án, kedden történt meg. 

Műhelytámogatást csak olyan szakosztályok kaphatnak, amelyek olimpiai kerettagokat foglalkoztatnak. Jó hír, hogy az edzőtáborok tervezett 15 százalékos áremelése csak az olimpia után lép érvénybe, addig az ötkarikás felkészülés prioritást élvez, és változatlan összegért, változatlan színvonalú szolgáltatást kap. 

Babati Lajos szervezési és marketingigazgató fontos időpontokra hívta fel a figyelmet: a fogadalomtételre május 29-én, minden bizonnyal a Nemzeti Színházban vagy a Vígszínházban kerül sor, az olimpiára utazó csapat összetételét a június 19-i közgyűlésen hagyják jóvá. Június 23-án olimpiai napot rendeznek, augusztus 1-jén pedig ünnepélyes csapatgyűlésre kerül sor a Budapest Kongresszusi Központban. Végezetül közölte, hogy a MOB marketingtevékenységének végösszege több mint félmilliárd. Ebb&otilde;l 280 millió készpénzben folyt be, a többi pedig az értékes szolgáltatásokból. Köpf Károly sportigazgató biztatónak ítélte, hogy az olimpia műsorán szereplő sportágak olimpiai versenyszámaiban rendezett tavalyi világbajnokságok eredményeinek összesítésével Magyarország a 14. helyen áll. Aján Tamás befejezésül elmondta: az olimpiai játékokon csaknem 30 magyar versenybíró közrem&ucirc;ködésére lehet számítani a nemzetközi sportszövetségek meghívása alapján. Ami a jutalmazást illeti, Athén után már az 1–8. helyezettek részesülnek anyagi elismerésben. Az egyéni olimpiai bajnok jutalma tízmillió lesz, míg a nyolcadik helyezett a javaslat alapján egymillióra számíthat. A párosokban fejenként 8.5, a 3–6 versenyző számára kiírt számokban 7.5, csapatban pedig játékosonként 5 millió a bajnoki cím tervezett jutalma, amit a szövetségi kapitány differenciáltan oszthat szét. Az edzők, szövetségi kapitányok nem érdemelhetnek magasabb összegű jutalmat, mint a legnagyobb összeget kapó sportolójuk.


----------



## mikilaci (2008 Május 1)

*1896.Athén*

Volt egy bronérmesünk is ám.

Tapavicza Momcsilló tenisz egyesben.


----------



## age75 (2008 Június 4)

sziasztok!

Újra olimpiai év van. Látom, hogy ez a téma nagyon sanyarú sorsra jutott, de hátha az idén többen ráállunk a témára.

Ági


----------



## age75 (2008 Június 9)

Sziasztok! Úgy látszik mindenki a foci EB-t nézi. Megvárom, amíg vége lesz.

Ági


----------



## MasterChief18 (2008 Június 10)

Kicsit Offtopic, de megkérdezem. Mi a fenére tud az MTV 1 milliárd forintot elkülteni az Olimpia kapcsán?


----------



## Kisdobos (2008 Június 15)

Gondolom azért, hogy tudjanak néhányszor élőben közvetíteni.


----------



## Sáru (2008 Június 15)

Ha már olimpia, már csak 50 valahány nap. Öttusásokat biztos megnézem, azt nagyon szeretem!


----------



## afca (2008 Június 16)

Bojkottálni kellene ezt a olimpiát.


----------



## lampard (2008 Június 17)

Miért kellene bojkottálni? Tibet miatt?
Ez a probléma eddig is volt, és eddig ennyire nem hozta szóba senki, ebben az ügyben lehet harcolni, de a sportolókkal ne szúrjunk ki. 
Amikor megszavazták évekkel ezelőtt, hogy Kína rendezze az olimpiát, vagy akkor kellett volna tenni ellene, de akkor ilyen nem történt, akkor már most ne tegyük tönkre azok életét, akik 4 éve készülnek a megmérettetésre.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 17)

Igen Tibet miatt.Az ilyen beállitotságú országok ne rendezzenek olimpiát.Elvégre a 21.században élünk.


----------



## Szaba (2008 Július 4)

5 arany!!!


----------



## Piccolo (2008 Július 10)

Barátaim!

Szerintetek, hányszor játszák el Pekingben augusztusban a magyar himnuszt?


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 10)

Piccolo írta:


> Barátaim!
> 
> Szerintetek, hányszor játszák el Pekingben augusztusban a magyar himnuszt?



Szerintem nem lesz arany


----------



## fahéj (2008 Július 12)

Iszonyat nehéz lesz, de azért meg lehet nyerni 1-2 versenyt. Pl.: kajak-kenu, bennük bízom a leginkább, no meg persze a vizilabdás fiúkban!!!kiss


----------



## opel (2008 Július 12)

5-6 arany talán lesz!!!!!


----------



## Bandi47 (2008 Július 14)

Én is bízom 4-5 aranyban, de az utóbbi olimpiák eredményeit nem tudjuk megközelíteni.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 29)

Nyitott olimpiai falu, változatlan szmog, korlátozott internet.

Ünnepélyes keretek között megnyílt a pekingi játékokra érkező mintegy 10 ezer sportolónak otthont adó olimpiai falu. A 42 épületből álló komplexum első szobáit a vendéglátó kínaiak foglalták el, a rekordot jelentő 639 hazai résztvevőből eddig 265-en költöztek be.
A "főszereplők" mellett mintegy hatezer edző és kísérő lakik majd a 66 hektáros létesítményben, amely magában foglal egy hatezer férőhelyes éttermet, rendelőintézetet, könyvtárat, uszodát, futó-, kosárlabda- és teniszpályákat, bevásárlóközpontot és kávézókat is.
Az AP jelentése kitér arra, hogy az átadási ceremónia sűrű szmogban zajlott le, amely a szervezők erőfeszítéseinek dacára mit sem változott a városban. Az olimpiai versenyek fő helyszíneiről - az alig egy kilométeres távolság ellenére - például egyáltalán nem lehetett látni a falut.
A nyári játékok és a paralimpia után az apartmanokat a lakosság körében értékesítik, méghozzá meglehetősen borsos áron: átszámítva 70-150 millió forintba kerül majd egy ötkarikás lakás, ami még a helyi viszonyok között is kiugróan magasnak minősül. 
***
A korábbi ígéretek ellenére mégsem használhatják szabadon az internetet a pekingi olimpián dolgozó újságírók. Az ötkarikás médiaközpontba telepített számítógépekről nem lehet elérni a nemzetközi emberjogi szervezetek oldalait vagy a Kínát bíráló portálokat. Ugyancsak hozzáférhetetlen például a német Deutsche Welle vagy az amerikai Radio Free Asia netes szolgáltatása.
"Nem hiszem, hogy probléma merülne fel a sajtóhonlapok elérésével kapcsolatban" - kommentálta a hírt Szun Vej-Csia, a szervezőbizottság sajtófőnöke. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Biztos,hogy jó ötlet volt Kinának adni az olimpia rendezését??
</BEVEZETO>


----------



## afca (2008 Július 29)

*Szürke felhők gyűlnek az olimpia körül*

*Maszkban versenyeznek a japán olimpikonok*

*Szmog fogadja Pekingben a sportolókat?*

*Nem megfelelő a sporthoz Peking levegője*

*Az olimpiai faluban találtak a világ legdrágább internetjére*

*Peking 2008: megmásították a kínai tornászok korát?*

*Légszennyezés: az ausztrál sportolóknak nem kötelező az olimpia*


----------



## borzmacs (2008 Július 30)

Sziasztok!

En Bodrogi Laciban bizok, h orszaguti kerekparozasban (idofutam) ermet tud szerezni. (Vilagbajnoksagon mar szerzett ermet.) Ez talan lenditene az itteni kerekparos eleten. Egy mtb-osunk is ott lesz, de ott csak a becsuletes helytallas a cel.


----------



## tuci74 (2008 Augusztus 5)

Remélem legalább 5 arany lesz!


----------



## fakaresz (2008 Augusztus 5)

A pólós fiúk megint odaérnek és a lányok között bármi lehet...


----------



## Szamira (2008 Augusztus 8)

Sokan szurkolunk az olimpikonjainknak.

Voltak akik különleges módot választottak az odaérkezésre.

Gratula nekik is!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXFT76eMvkk&eurl=http://www.pannoniaexpedicio.hu/news.php


www.pannoniaexpedicio.hu


----------



## Spanky (2008 Augusztus 9)

http://sportgeza.hu/2008/peking/a_magyar_nok_ruhaja_volt_a_legrondabb/

Velemenyek?


----------



## Spanky (2008 Augusztus 10)

*Cseh Lászlóé ez első magyar érem Pekingben*


http://sportgeza.hu/2008/peking/hirek/cseh_masodik_phelps_vilagcsuccsal_gyozott/

:-D


----------



## romesz (2008 Augusztus 10)

A magyar lanyok ruhaja szerintem nem a legjobb es itt diplomata voltam nagyon 

fel raktam az NBC kozvetiteset es a ripirterek is jol szorakoztak

http://www.indavideo.hu/video/Magyarok_olimpiai_bevonulasa_2008


----------



## Gávelné (2008 Augusztus 10)

Szép jó estét---

A magyarok ruhája nekem egyáltalán nem tetszett a megnyitón...
Ez van.

De amit Cseh Laci úszott, azon teljesen bekönnyeztem!
Hatalmas Olimpia és sport rajongó vagyok és nem imádom a győzelmeket! Hivhatjuk empátiának is, vagy érzékenységnek... SZÉP VOLT!


----------



## Gávelné (2008 Augusztus 10)

Sorry, elküldte a rendszer vagy 3x... lehet kicsit sokkat kattoltam.
Bocsi


----------



## romesz (2008 Augusztus 11)

Itt a video az NBC kozvetiteserol angolul
1perc 5 masodperc hosszu


----------



## interlaci (2008 Augusztus 11)

nem tetszik eddig az olipmpia..


----------



## interlaci (2008 Augusztus 11)

Mármint azért nem mert a magyarok akikben hittünk eddig csalódást okoztak


----------



## interlaci (2008 Augusztus 11)

vagy TI nem így gondoljátok?Kikben bíztok még?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 11)

interlaci írta:


> vagy TI nem így gondoljátok?Kikben bíztok még?


Benned bízunk Laci!
Mert ez az ág már nem tart ki sokáig...


----------



## romesz (2008 Augusztus 12)

interlaci írta:


> Mármint azért nem mert a magyarok akikben hittünk eddig csalódást okoztak


Eddig egyik sportoloban sem csalodtam, mindegyik hozta a legjobb teljesitmenyet. Buszkek lehetnek hogy egy ilyen sportesemenyre eljutottak es az orszaguk szineiben mutatkozhatnak be. 
Nem azert mert lusta dog vagyok, de en soha nem lennek kepes ekkora nyomas alatt ilyen komoly teljesitmenyre.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 12)

Ez eddig egyenlő a nullával.7-8 aranyakra tippeltek a TV-ben a ,,médiasztárok,,.Hol vannak az eredmények????


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 12)

A kép magáért beszél.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 12)

romesz írta:


> Eddig egyik sportoloban sem csalodtam, mindegyik hozta a legjobb teljesitmenyet. Buszkek lehetnek hogy egy ilyen sportesemenyre eljutottak es az orszaguk szineiben mutatkozhatnak be.
> Nem azert mert lusta dog vagyok, de en soha nem lennek kepes ekkora nyomas alatt ilyen komoly teljesitmenyre.


 
Áruld már el ki hozta eddig a formákát Pekingben???A vizipólósokon kivül,,férfiak,,?????


----------



## romesz (2008 Augusztus 12)

afca írta:


> Áruld már el ki hozta eddig a formákát Pekingben???A vizipólósokon kivül,,férfiak,,?????


Eddig ezek a sportolok hoztak a legjobb formajukat es ezert minden elizmerest megerdemelnek. Az hogy az emberek nincsenek megelegedve vele azt mutatja hogy nem ertenek hozza. Nem csak az erem erdemel elismerest.

Az unokahugom ott volt Szoulban, de nem nyert ermet, akkor nem erdemel elismerest?


----------



## bumbayo (2008 Augusztus 12)

Kína szereplése megdöbbentö... Döngölnek


----------



## -lion- (2008 Augusztus 12)

Sziasztok!

A mai nap jól indult. A vízilabda válogatott 17-6-ra lelépte a görögöket, Gyurta Dani pedig eszméletlen olimpiai rekorddal jutott tovább a 200 méteres mellúszás elődöntőjébe. Hajrá magyarok!


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 12)

romesz írta:


> Eddig ezek a sportolok hoztak a legjobb formajukat es ezert minden elizmerest megerdemelnek. Az hogy az emberek nincsenek megelegedve vele azt mutatja hogy nem ertenek hozza. Nem csak az erem erdemel elismerest.
> 
> Az unokahugom ott volt Szoulban, de nem nyert ermet, akkor nem erdemel elismerest?


 
Való igaz.De ha csinálok valamit azt 100 százalékosan csinálom.Az eddigi induló olimpikonjaink 90 százaléka lebőgött.Vagyis nem nyújtották a tőlük elvárt teljesitményt.

Éremszerzésben eddig ott tartunk ahol Zimbabwe.Sajnos.


----------



## Bandee1987 (2008 Augusztus 12)

Melóból hallgattam a vízilabdások meccsét, jól elvertük a görögöket, csak így tovább


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 12)

Bűvészkedés az olimpián.
*Playback kislány, mű tűzijáték, beépített nézők.*

*A kínaiak kínosan ügyelnek arra, hogy egyetlen baki se kerüljön a pekingi olimpia forgatókönyvébe, ezért több show-elemet meghamisítottak. Néhányat el is ismertek. Közben működik a cenzúra is. Az interneten lassan jönnek át a tudósítások, mert a kínai hatóságok mindent szemléznek, sőt még az "élő" televíziós közvetítéseket is csak késleltetéssel engedik adásba.*

*Animációs tűzijáték

*Kiderült, hogy a pekingi olimpia megnyitóján látott lábnyomos tűzijáték nem volt igazi, azt számítógépes animációval varázsolták a TV képernyőkre. Igaz, ott, a helyszínen valódi petárdákat is fellőttek, de a szervezők nem voltak biztosak abban, hogy sikerül tökéletesen fellőni mind a 29 lábnyomot - amik a 29. olimpiát szimbolizálták - ezért a biztonsági forgatókönyvet, az animációt választották.

*Sárgaingesek*

A BBC pedig arról adott hírt, hogy önkéntesek, sárga ingbe bújva töltik fel az üres helyeket a stadionokban. Vannak ugyanis olyan kevésbé népszerű játékok, amikre kevés ember kíváncsi, ezért sok üres hely maradt. A sárgaingesek az összképen hivatottak javítani, hogy egyik stadion se legyen túl foghíjas. Ezt a hírt kínai hivatalos személyek is elismerték.

*Playback-elő kislány*

Csak tátogott az a kislány, aki a megnyitón énekelt a Madárfészek stadionban. Az igazi hang tulajdonosa ugyanis állítólag nem volt elég helyes ahhoz, hogy Kínát méltóképpen képviselje ezért az a lány, akit a TV-ben láthattunk, playback-ről énekelte az "Óda a hazáért" című dalt. Ezt a gála zenei igazgatója is elismerte.

"A gyermeknek kifejezőnek kellett lennie, jól kellett mutatnia a kamera előtt. Ehhez Lin Miao-ki tökéletes volt. A hangja azonban Jang Pej-jinek volt tökéletes - ebben az egész stáb egyetértett" - mondta az igazgató.

A megnyitó másnapján a kínai médiában több helyen is megjelent a kilencéves Lin Miao-kiról, a feltörekvő sztárról írt hízelgő portré, természetesen fotókkal alátámasztva. A hangról azonban egy szót sem ejtettek, a két évvel fiatalabb Jang Pej-jiről, aki ugyan kissé dundi, fogai össze-vissza állnak, ellenben gyönyörűen énekel.

*Ál-élő közvetítés

*A megnyitón az "élő" képet is késve láthatták a nézők, tehát csak ál-élő volt a közvetítés. Az ugyanis ami a képernyőn látható volt, a valóságban már 15 másodperce megtörtént.

*Akadozó Internet*

A kínai cenzúra miatt a külföldi újságírók is nehezebben dolgoznak. Az ellenőrzések miatt lassabb az internet, így a tudósítók cikkei, fotói, videó anyagai lassabban mennek át az interneten, ezért lassabban terjednek a hírek a világban.

RTL Hírek - Kovács Dorián


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 13)

*NŐI PÁRBAJTŐR. A magyar párbajtőröző hatalmas küzdőszellemről tanúbizonyságot téve hátrányból fordított a kínai Li Na ellen*

*Megvan az első magyar bronzérem Mincza-Nébald Ildikó révén!*

A görög után a kínai fővárosban is olimpiai elődöntőbe jutott Mincza-Nébald Ildikó: a magyar párbajtőröző hölgy ugyan nagyon keservesen kezdett (csak hatalmas hajrával verte meg névtelen hongkongi ellenfelét), de fokozatosan javuló vívással bekerült a legjobb négy közé. Ott a román Branzával csapott össze, és nagyon szoros asszóban vereséget szenvedett, a bronzéremért viszont győzött a kínai Li Na ellen.






Szász Emese már a legjobb 16 között búcsúzott a női párbajtőrözők versenyétől, Mincza-Nébald viszont Athén után Pekingben is a legjobb négy közé jutott.

Mincza-Nébald Ildikó előbb egy hongkongi, majd egy kanadai versenyzőt búcsúztatott, a legjobb nyolc között pedig a német Duplitzert is legyőzte.

Ezt követte a Branza elleni idegőrlő elődöntő. Mincza-Nébald szerezte meg a vezetést, de román riválisa gyorsan fordított, majd felváltva születtek a találatok, egyik vívó sem tudott kéttusos előnybe kerülni.

A magyar versenyző roppant fontos helyzetben, 11–11-nél megszerezte a vezetést, ám sajnos ekkor vezetett utoljára.

Branza előbb egyenlített, majd két együttes találatot követően 14–14-nél ő vitte be a döntő tust, ezzel megnyerte a mérkőzést, és bejutott a döntőbe, ahol a német Heidemann-nal küzdhet meg, míg Mincza-Nébald Ildikó a bronzéremért vívott Li Na ellen.

A bronzmeccset a kínai kezdte jobban, gyorsan kéttusos előnyre tett szert, sőt nem sokkal az első harmad vége előtt már 6–3-ra ment.

Az asszó második szakaszát is Li Na kezdte jobban, 7–3-ra, majd 8–3-ra is ő vezetett. Ezt követően viszont a magyar vívó ragadta magához a kezdeményezést. Felzárkózott 8–6-ra, majd egy együttest követően ismét kétszer az ő találata következett, így öttusos hátrányból egyenlített Mincza-Nébald .

Li Na újra megszerezte a vezetést, viszont 11–10-es kínai előny után öt találatot vitt be egymás után Mincza-Nébald, és ezzel 15–10-re megnyerte a bronzmeccset. Szász Emese a 12. helyen végzett.

*NŐI PÁRBAJTŐR*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A 3. HELYÉRT*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Mincza-Nébald–Li Na 15–11</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A DÖNTŐBEN*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Heidemann–Branza 15–11</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*VÉGEREDMÉNY*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>1. Britta Heidemann</TD><TD>Németország </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>2. Ana Maria Branza</TD><TD>Románia </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>3. Mincza-Nébald Ildikó</TD><TD>Magyarország </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>4. Li Na</TD><TD>Kína</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>5. Emma Samuelsson</TD><TD>Svédország</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>6.Ljubov Sutova</TD><TD>Oroszország</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

NS


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 13)

*Szlovák arany már van, magyar még nincs *

Peking
| 
Az olimpiai játékok történetében most először van rá példa, hogy Szlovákia megelőzi az éremtáblázaton Magyarországot. A szlovák csapat Michal Martikánnak (vízi szlalom, C1) köszönhetően tegnap egy aranyat is begyűjtött a sportlövő Zuzana Štefečeková ezüstjéhez.
Michal Martikán 12 évvel atlantai diadala után győzött újra (akkor 17 évesen a játékok legfiatalabb egyéni olimpiai bajnoka volt), a közbeeső olimpiákon, Sydneyben és Athénban egyaránt ezüstérmet szerzett.

Magyarország Pekingben egyelőre nem szerzett aranyérmet - ez szokatlan helyzet a szurkolók számára, hiszen a legutóbbi két olimpián Nagy Tímea már a második versenynapon olimpiai bajnok lett. Atlantában viszont szintén viszonylag sokáig kellett várni az első magyar aranyra - akkor Rózsa Norbert az ötödik versenynapon győzött. 1956-ban Melbourneben pedig csak az olimpia nyolcadik napján született meg az első magyar aranyérem, a végén mégis kilenc elsőséggel zárt a magyar küldöttség. Az eddigi legkevesebb magyar aranyat hozó játékokon, Montrealban a hatodik versenynapon lett meg az első magyar olimpiai bajnoki cím, Magyar Zoltán lólengésben diadalmaskodott. (ú)


----------



## ViragElvtars (2008 Augusztus 14)

Fodor Zoltán most kezd a 84 kg-os kötöttfogású birkózódöntőben. Hajrá Fodor, itt az ideje az első magyar aranynak!!


----------



## papamaci101 (2008 Augusztus 14)

A pólósok menetelése remélem nem szakad meg, és a többiek is hasanló akarással küzdenek tovább. H A J R Á M A G Y A R O K !!!!


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 14)

Na már van két ezüst.De hol maradnak az aranyak??????Kovácstól érmet vártunk a 27.lett.


----------



## Jakedoe (2008 Augusztus 14)

afca írta:


> Na már van két ezüst.De hol maradnak az aranyak??????Kovácstól érmet vártunk a 27.lett.


 
Az úszóktól is tönn érmet és színesebbet vártak. Nem szeretném meggyanúsítani Phelpset, de azt érzem, hogy dopping hajtja.

Ez akkor lesz számomra még gyanúsabb, ha nemcsak úszásban, hanem sportlövészetben, vívásban, ökölvyívásban, kajak-kenu, egyes és párosban is indul és mindent megnyerui.
Vagy lehet, hogy csak sabanyú a szőlő számomra?


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 14)

Férfi kötöttfogás, 84 kg, olimpiai bajnok: 
1. Andrea Minguzzi (Olaszország) 
2. FODOR ZOLTÁN (MAGYARORSZÁG) 
3. Nazmin Avluka (Törökország) és Ara Abrahamian (Svédország)


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 14)

klikk ide


----------



## Spanky (2008 Augusztus 14)

Jakedoe írta:


> Az úszóktól is tönn érmet és színesebbet vártak. Nem szeretném meggyanúsítani Phelpset, de azt érzem, hogy dopping hajtja.
> 
> Ez akkor lesz számomra még gyanúsabb, ha nemcsak úszásban, hanem sportlövészetben, vívásban, ökölvyívásban, kajak-kenu, egyes és párosban is indul és mindent megnyerui.
> *Vagy lehet, hogy csak sabanyú a szőlő számomra*?


 
Nem lehet, hanem biztos.


----------



## elke (2008 Augusztus 14)

Nagyon szuper Köszi, hogy feltetted én lemaradtam idáig róla


----------



## romesz (2008 Augusztus 14)

afca írta:


> klikk ide


  nekem az orvosom irta es irja fel az HGH-et, egy ampulla $800 es maximum tiz napig eleg.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 14)

*Növekedési hormon (hGH)*

*Jellemzők*

A növekedési hormonok jelentik a legnagyobb merészséget, amit egy testépítő elkövethet, mivel ennek a mellékhatásait nem lehet visszafordítani. Mivel még mostanában is eléggé nagy misztikum veszi körül a növ.-i h.-kat, ezért nézzünk egy kis ismertetőt: 
Fontos már az elején megérteni, hogy a felszabadult HGH-nak (emberi növekedési hormon) nincs közvetlen anabolikus hatása, hanem csupán a májat ösztönzi arra, hogy az inzulinhoz hasonló növekedési faktorokat és szomatomedineket válasszon ki. A 80-as évek közepéig csak az emberi, biológiailag aktív formája létezett mint exogén szedési lehetőség, ezt a halottak hipofíziséből nyerték. Az előállítók ezt a változatot kivonták a forgalomból. Ezután kifejlesztették a szintetikus növekedési hormont, melyet géntechnológiai úton állítanak elő vagy E Coliból, vagy átalakított egérsejtekből. Az STH-nak (szomatotróp-hormon) háromféle hatása van a testépítők számára:

Először is erős anabolikus hatása van, s fokozott proteinszintézist idéz elő, mely IZOMHIPERTRÓFIÁBAN, (AZ IZOMSEJTEK SOKASODÁSA) MUTATKOZIK MEG. EZ UTÓBBI AZÉRT ÉRDEKES, MERT A SZTEROIDOK SZEDÉSÉVEL EZT NEM LEHET ELÉRNI!
A második hatás a zsírégetésre kifejtett kifejezett benyomása, ez lehetővé teszi az atlétát, hogy nagyobb mennyiségű kalóriát fogyasszon el.
A harmadik, általában figyelembe sem vett pont az, hogy az STH a kötőszövetet, az izmokat, a csontokat, és a porcokat erősíti, mely az egyik oka a roppant erőnövekedésnek.
Mégis sokan nem érzékelnek megfelelő fejlődést a növekedési hormon alkalmazásakor. Ennek több oka is lehet:

Az atléta egész egyszerűen nem szedett kielégítő mennyiséget hosszú időn keresztül.
A második ok, amit nem sokmindenki tud, az az, hogy még három hormon van, melyekre egyszerre van szükség, hogy maximális anabolikus hatást érjenek el. Ezek a STH, az inzulin és egy pajzsmirigyhormon, pl. a Cytomel.
A harmadik ok, az az, hogy egyszerű HCG-t vettünk a drága STH-helyett, magyarán szólva jól átlettünk b*szva. Ugyanis a STH kiszerelési formája nagyon hasonlít a HCG-hez, mindkettő vegyület szárazanyagként fordul elő, elegendő, ha egy utánnyomott Serono-féle Saizen vagy Lilly-féle Humatrope címkét ráraknak a HCG üvegcsére, és - láss csodát! - mindjárt van egy üveg "STH"-nk.
A negyedik ok, az az, hogy egészen ritka esetekben előfordulhat, hogy a szervezet az exogén STH-ra antitestképzéssel reagál, így hatástalanná teszi azt.
*Adagolása*

Tapasztalatok alapján a STH - t hosszabb időn keresztül szedik, ez legalább 6 héttől több hónapig tarthat. Érdekes, hogy a STH hatása néhány hét után sem csökken, ezért ugyanakkora adagolás esetén is fejlődés érhető el hosszabb távon. 
Valójában még hónapokkal később is további izomtömeg és növekedés léphet fel, mivel az edzéssel stimulált izomhipertrófia az újonnan létrejött izomsejtekre is átterjed.
Tehát: 
Egy 100kg-os testépítőnek hetente 60 n.e-t kellene injekcióznia, a heti adagot heti 3*20 n.e-es intramuszkuláris injekcióra kell elosztania. További szedési lehetőség a szubkután (bőr alatti) injekció, melyet azonban naponta kell beadni, leginkább 8n.e-t naponta.
*Mellékhatások*

Általában a fő gondot a vér túl alacsony cukorszintje (hypoglykoemia), és a pajzsmirigy lehetséges alulműködése jelenti. Az anabolikus szteroidokra jellemző mellékhatásokkal nem kell számolni, ugyanis nincsenek. Viszont mi a helyzet az akromegáliáról, csontdeformálódásról, szívmegnagyobbodásról szervi megnagyobbodásról, gigantizmus és a korai halálról szóló horrortörténetekkel?! 
Lássuk csak: 
A csontok hosszának növekedése csak akkor lehetséges, ha az ember a pubertáskor előtt van. Ez után már a növekedési hormonoknak sem az endogén hiper kiválasztása útján, sem a STH nagymértékű exogén bevitel mellett nem lehetséges a csontok hosszának növelése. Az óriás növekedés (gigantizmus) mely az érintett észrevehető testi erejével, és izomkeménységgel jár, s melyet ha nem kezelnek, az gyengeséggel és halállal végződik, az megint csak a pubertás kora előtti embereknél lehetséges, akik egyidejüleg a nemi mirigyek alulműködésében (hypogonodizmus) is szenvednek. Azok az emberek, akik pubertás koruk után endogén hiperszekrécióban és normálisan végződő magasságnövekedésben szenvednek, felléphet az akromegália. Ezáltal a csontok szélesebbek lesznek, az arcvonások is növekednek az alsó állkapocs és az orr növekedése miatt. A szívizom és a vesék súlya és nagysága is növekedhet. Ez azonban fáradsággal, gyengeséggel, diabétesszel, szívproblémákkal. Ill. korai halállal végződik.
*Megjegyzés:* 
Megbízható amerikai bennfentes körökből tudható, hogy amerikai és ausztrál tudósok inzulinhoz hasonló injekcióban beadható növekedési hormont állítottak elő. Amennyiben ez piacra kerül, akkor a STH mint teljesítményt növelő szer a múlté lesz. Így a szervezetnek sokkal nagyobb mennyiség állna rendelkezésre a szerből, mint amennyit a máj valaha is elő tudna állítani, ill. ki tudna választani a STH injekciók hatására.


----------



## romesz (2008 Augusztus 14)

afca írta:


> *Növekedési hormon (hGH)*


Ami a cikkbol kimaradt hogy akinek izuleti problemaja van annak a fajdalom elviseleseben segit es akinek izomsorvadasa van annak segit izom epitesben. De termeszetesen az nem hir ha a pozitivumot irjak az a fontos minnel nagyobb a hangoskodas a negativok korul. Lehet hogy igy kellene minden gyogyszert reklamozni? Elsosorban a negitivokat irni meg roluk es utana egy sorban a pozitivat? Gondolom akkor nem adnaka el olyan sok gyogyszert. Fiatal koromban adtak gyogyszert amit evekig szedtem, 2 evvel kesobb tudtam meg hogy mellekhatas lehet vaksag is. Szerencsem volt, de ha tudom az elejen tuti nem szedem be .


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 15)

*II. helyezett









400m vegyes, 84 kg
200 m pillangó,
200m vegyes

III. helyezett





párbajtőr egyéni*


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 15)

*Elvitte az ezüstöt a dopping *

<!-- Meta --> 
2008. augusztus 15. péntek 08:42 

<!-- Intro -->Peking
| Pozitív doppingtesztet produkált, ezért meg kell válnia medáljaitól az észak-koreai Kim Dzsong Szunak, aki férfi szabadpisztolyban ezüstérmes, légpisztolyban pedig bronzérmes lett a pekingi olimpián.


<!-- Image --><!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->A versenyző szervezetében a nyugtatók közé tartozó propranololt találtak. A Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság bejelentette, hogy Kimet megfosztja érmeitől. Ezek szerint férfi szabadpisztolyban a kínai Tan Cung-liang lett a második, és az orosz Vlagyimir Iszakov a harmadik. Légpisztolyban az amerikai Jason Turneré a bronzérem. (MTI)

<!-- Tags -->


----------



## fabonyisrac (2008 Augusztus 15)

Hát Phelpsröl ameddig ki nem derül hogy doppingol addig szerintem hagyjuk.De lehet van benne vmi.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)

*Az ember, aki bojkottálta az olimpiát - képek *

<!-- Meta --> 
2008. augusztus 15. péntek 18:59 

<!-- Intro -->Pozsony
| A pekingi olimpiai játékok kezdete óta egy tiltakozó lepedőre lehetnek figyelmesek azok, akik a fővárosban járnak. Egy második emeleti lakás lakója sajátos módon fejezi ki tiltakozását a Lazaretská utcában a kínai viszonyok ellen.


<!-- Image --><!-- Gallery -->Nagyításhoz kattintson valamelyik képre: 














<!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->Somogyi Tibor felvételei

http:ujszo.com

<!-- Tags -->


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)

*Peking 2008: Fél órán belül két szlovák aranyérem!*

Ezzel Szlovákiának immár három aranyérme van. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Csak nekünk nincs aranyunk.Fontos volt a TV-ben nagypofával hirdetni ,,7-8 aranyat,, hozunk.Nézem az olimpiát és csak dühöngök.Elmentek ronda ruhában,,nem tudom ki a f.sz tervezte azt a kapcarongyot,,felkészületlenül.Leégetik Magyarországot.Már mindenki hibás,,a csónak,,a kormány,,stb.csak az ,,olimpikonjaink,,nem.

<!-- /#content-header -->


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)

*Fodor Zoltán eredményhirdetésén Ara Abrahamian eldobta bronzérmét, és így sporttörténelmet írt etikátlan viselkedésével!*





Az eredményhirdetés az egyik bronzérmet megszerző Ara Abrahamian "jóvoltából" kisebb botránnyal indult.

*Kezdetben csípőre tett kézzel* jelezte, hogy igazságtalanság érte a pontozók részéről, majd a svéd színekben versenyző sportoló a kapott medáliát *tüntetőleg kivette a nyakából és a dobogó mögül a szőnyeg közepére hajította, majd sértődötten távozott a ceremóniáról.* [telesport.hu] 



*A svéd birkózó eldobta bronzérmét...*
( a videó)​


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)

*Pelenkás, tejfogú gyerekek versenyeznek Kína színeiben. Az aranyérmes tornászcsapat tagjai biztos, hogy nem érik el a 16 éves korhatárt, Kína meghamisítja a személyi azonosságukat, az útlevelüket – állítják az amerikai mesteredzők.* 





Miközben élvezettel figyeli a világ a pekingi olimpia szenzációs versenyeit, titokban attól tart, hogy a világraszóló eredményeket elérő sportolókról kiderül majd: mindezt tiltott szerekkel érték el. *Arra azonban kevesen gondoltak, hogy a személyazonosság megváltoztatásával is lehet előnyöket szerezni, aranyérmet nyerni. A női torna csapatversenye után az amerikaiak legalábbis ezzel vádoljak Kínát. De mit tehet a NOB azzal az országgal, amelyik útlevelet hamisít?*

A hivatalosan női tornának nevezett sportágnak ma már több köze van az akrobatikához, mint a tornához, a női jelzőt pedig nyugodtan gyermekre lehetne cserélni. A hajdanán kecses fiatal hölgyeket, torz, hajszálvékony kislányok váltották fel, akikről a legjobb indulattal is nehéz elhinni, hogy elérik *a hivatalos nevezési korhatárt, ami 1976 óta 16 év.* Pedig országuk dokumentumai alapján mindegyik meghaladta a bűvös tizenhatot. A szakértők szerint a vékonyka kislányok jobban terhelhetők, hajlékonyabbak, akrobatikusabbak, vakmerőbbek és pszichikailag jobban manipulálhatók. Behozhatatlan előnyt élvez tehát az az ország, amelyik ilyen gyerekeket vonultat fel.





*A The New York Times még az olimpia megkezdése előtt* oknyomozó riportjában két kínai tornásznőről, He Kexinről és Jiang Yuyuanról *derítette ki, hogy nem lehet több, mint 14 illetve 15 éves.* A The New York Times Kína hivatalos honlapjára, kínai újságokra, korábbi nevezésekre és ifjúsági versenyekre hivatkozott, amelyekben He születési évét mindenhol 1994-ben, Jiangét 1993-ban jelölték meg. A honlapok nagy részét a kínai hatóságok azóta blokkolták. A The New York Times a két kínai kislány videóját egy korábbi olimpiai bajnok tornásznőnek, Mary Lou Rettonnak is bemutatta, aki a mozgás, a testalkat alapján is kizártnak tartotta, hogy a gyermekek elérnék a hivatalos nevezési kort. Károlyi Béla legendás edző, aki annak idején Nadia Comanecivel az élen a román tornásznőket segítette csúcsra, majd az 1996-os amerikai aranycsapat kovácsa volt, már nem udvariaskodik.

*Az NBC televíziós csatorna kommentátoraként szégyentelinek nevezi, hogy pelenkás, tejfogú gyerekek versenyeznek.* Arra az észak-koreai, 132 centiméteres, 26 kilós tornászbébire hivatkozott, akit 1993-ban sikerült életkor hamisítás miatt kizárni a versenyből. „Ne vicceljünk, mindenki tudta, hogy pelenkás volt, ugyanúgy, mint a mostani kínai lányok. Ha közelebbről megnézzük őket, még látszik a tejfoguk" - mondja Károlyi felháborodottan.

Az olimpia előtt a Nemzetközi Tornaszövetség (IOF) a gyanú alapján kérte a kínai hatóságokat a tornacsapat életkorának tisztázására. A kormány által kiadott útlevelek szerint a kérdéses két tornásznő 1991 illetve 1992-ben született, azaz nevezésükkel semmi probléma sem lehetett.

*A kedden véget ért női csapatversenyt a kínaiak nyerték*, és milliók lehettek tanúi a félelem nélküli, szédületes mini akrobatáknak, akiket a *feltűnő smink* sem tudott a baba kategóriából kiemelni. Az olimpiai arany elvesztése után az amerikaiak tiltakozása felerősödött. „Nem egyforma szabályok szerint játsszunk" - fakadt ki Károlyi Márta, az amerikaiak vezetőedzője. „A tornában a kor meghamisítása nagyobb csalás, mint a dopping. Szembenézni a világgal és felvonultatni egy korhatár alatti csapatot: ez szörnyű" - teszi hozzá Károlyi Béla.

A Nemzetközi Olimpia Bizottsághoz hivatalos tiltakozás még nem érkezett. *De lehet-e bizonyítani, ha a születési dátumokat egy ország meghamisítja?* „*Gyakorlatilag lehetetlen.* A dokumentumokat túl tökéletesen változtatták meg. *Kína szakértő az ilyenben*. Nincs itt semmi újdonság, kérem szépen" - mondja Károlyi Béla. A mesteredző pesszimizmusa ellenére a NOB-nak előbb utóbb komolyan foglalkozni kell a „kordoppinggal", nemcsak a versenyek tisztasága, de a gyermekek egészsége érdekében is.

[hetivalasz.hu]


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)

Lemaradt a bronzéremről a női tőrcsapat.

Elvesztette az Olaszországgal vívott bronzmeccset a magyar női tőrcsapat. A találkozón Mohamed Aida, Varga Gabriella és Újlaky Virginie mindössze két asszót tudott megnyerni a kilencből.

_

_

*No comment......*
</BEVEZETO>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)

*Összesített éremtáblázat az augusztus 16-i, szombati játéknap után:*

<TABLE width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD>*arany*</TD><TD>*ezüst*</TD><TD>*bronz*</TD></TR><TR><TD> 1.</TD><TD>Kína</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR><TD> 2.</TD><TD>Egyesült Államok</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR><TD> 3.</TD><TD>Németország</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR><TD> 4.</TD><TD>Koreai Köztársaság</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR><TD> 5.</TD><TD>Ausztrália</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR><TD> 6.</TD><TD>Japán</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR><TD> 7.</TD><TD>Nagy-Britannia</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR><TD> 8.</TD><TD>Olaszország</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR><TD> 9.</TD><TD>Oroszország</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR><TD> 10.</TD><TD>Ukrajna</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR><TD> 11.</TD><TD>Franciaország</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR><TD> 12.</TD><TD>Szlovákia</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> 13.</TD><TD>Csehország</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> 14.</TD><TD>Románia</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Új-Zéland</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR><TD> 16.</TD><TD>Svájc</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR><TD> 17.</TD><TD>Grúzia</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Spanyolország</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> 19.</TD><TD>Kuba</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR><TD> 20.</TD><TD>Zimbabwe</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> 21.</TD><TD>Hollandia</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR><TD> 22.</TD><TD>Azerbajdzsán</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR><TD> 23.</TD><TD>Norvégia</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> 24.</TD><TD>Koreai NDK</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR><TD> 25.</TD><TD>Kanada</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> 26.</TD><TD>Lengyelország</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Mongólia</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> 28.</TD><TD>Brazília</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR><TD> 29.</TD><TD>Indonézia</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR><TD> 30.</TD><TD>Bulgária</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Finnország</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> 32.</TD><TD>Etiópia</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>India</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Jamaica</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Thaiföld</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> *36.*</TD><TD>*MAGYARORSZÁG*</TD><TD>*-*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*1*</TD></TR><TR><TD> 37.</TD><TD>Kazahsztán</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR><TD> 38.</TD><TD>Svédország</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> 39.</TD><TD>Fehéroroszország</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR><TD> 40.</TD><TD>Törökország</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> 41.</TD><TD>Ausztria</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR><TD> 42.</TD><TD>Algéria</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Kirgizisztán</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Kolumbia</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Szerbia</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Szlovénia</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Üzbegisztán</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> 48.</TD><TD>Ecuador</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Észtország</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Trinidad és Tobago</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Vietnám</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> 52.</TD><TD>Örményország</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR><TD> 53.</TD><TD>Dánia</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR><TD> 54.</TD><TD>Tajvan</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR><TD> 55.</TD><TD>Argentína</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Egyiptom</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Horvátország</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Litvánia</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Mexikó</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Tádzsikisztán</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Togo</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 17)

Kudarc után fegyelmi.

PEKING – Csalódás, negyedik hely, fegyelmi vizsgálat – ez a mérlege a női tőrcsapat tegnapi szereplésének. A mieink az elődöntőben meglepetésre kikaptak az amerikaiaktól, majd a bronzmeccsen az olaszoktól is. A vívószövetség fegyelmi vizsgálatot indít Ujlaky Virginie (24) ellen

Mit kell tenni ahhoz, hogy az olimpián felelősségre vonjanak valakit?

– Ujlaky a felkészülés soránvégig megkérdőjelezte a szövetség, a MOB és az én döntésemet, és nem is fogadta el azokat – közölte Bernát Zoltán, a tőrözők szövetségi kapitánya.
Lassan összeállt a kép. Mohamed Aida (32), aki az amerikaiak elleni elődöntőben majdnem csodát tett (14-2-re nyerte az utolsó asszót, s így csak 35-33-ra kaptunk ki), megjegyezte, a feszültségek „csak” az egyéni szereplést befolyásolták. Majd szégyenkezve mondta, hogy külföldiekkel kellett bemelegítenie, mert a tartalék Ujlaky nem jelent meg.

De még volt több megdöbbentő eset is, ám azokról a kapitány nem kívánt nyilatkozni.

– Lehet, az én hibám volt,hogy nem változtattam korábban az olimpiai keret összetételén. De nem akartam, mert ezek a lányok együtt harcolták ki a pekingi szereplés jogát, Ujlakynak is komoly szerepe volt ebben – közölte Bernát.

Hogy Ujlakynak mi a véleménye, sajnos nem derült ki, mert doppingvizsgálatra vitték, nem tudott nyilatkozni. De a MOB előtt választ kell adnia a kérdésekre.


Halas Zoltán/Peking
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ha rajtam múlna az összes ,,sztár olimpikonunk,,gyalog jönne haza Kinából.Kimentek leszerepelni...........<!-- /cikk cache -->


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 17)

*Peking 2008: A MOB sportigazgatója szerint a MOB egy utazási iroda.*


Nincs magyar sportirányítás, ugyanis akik tizenkét éve ezzel foglalkoznak, nem értenek hozzá, a politika pedig egy utazási iroda szintjére fokozta le a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottságot - állítja Kovács Tamás, a MOB sportigazgatója, a vívók volt szövetségi kapitánya. 
Kovács Tamás a Magyar Rádiónak úgy nyilatkozott a pekingi játékokon, hogy érthetetlennek tartja, miért nincs egycsatornás finanszírozás, és megítélése szerint az anyagi gondok mellett a magyar sport politikai csatározások színtere is lett. Súlyos problémaként említette, hogy a MOB-tól lényegében elvettek minden jogosítványt. 
"A MOB nem több egy utazási irodánál, amelynek a feladata a kiutaztatás az olimpiára" - fogalmazott. 
Hozzátette: rossz a sporttörvény, míg a nemzeti sportstratégia, amely ötpárti támogatást élvez ugyan, de nincs mögötte pénz, szerinte semmit sem ér. 
A MOB igazgatója megjegyezte: a magyar sportélet szereplői tisztában voltak azzal, hogy a tehetséges versenyzői és edzői gárda csak egy adott pontig lesz képes tolni a szekeret, és előbb-utóbb bekövetkezik a hidegzuhany. Az egész világ mindent belead abba, hogy az olimpián a legjobb eredményt hozza. A miniszterelnök hiába szeretne aranyérmeket látni, ha az ő döntése nyomán szűnt meg a magyar sportirányítás, amelyet először sporthivatalra, majd szakállamtitkárságra fokoztak le - így Kovács. 
Szerinte az álprofizmus jele, hogy az utolsó pillanatban kapnak támogatást az olimpiai sportágak, különösen annak fényében, hogy az olimpiai felkészülés hat-nyolc év. A sport lehetetlen helyzetére utalva példaként említette, hogy míg a kisebb sportágak éhhalállal küzdenek, a kiemelt sportágaknak is komoly gondjaik vannak. 
„Amatőr feltételek között próbáljuk meg kihasználni a tehetségeinket, miközben az edzőink elhagyják az országot, és külföldön készítik fel a legnagyobb ellenfeleinket” - mondta. Kovács Tamás szerint a kormánynak fel kell ismernie, mekkora a magyar sport húzóereje: "nemcsak arról van szó, hogy aranyérmeket gyűjtünk, hanem arról is, hogy az olimpikonjaink egy egész generációnak a példaképei, és egy egész országot megmozgatnak". 
MTI/para 


<!-- /#content-header -->


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 18)

*Fejreállt magyar élsport*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, augusztus 17 - 11:51 Szilvássy József 
Vasárnap kora délután Pars Krisztián diszkoszvető megszerezheti a várva várt első magyar aranyérmet, habár nem lesz könnyű ekkora nyomás alatt versenyeznie. Sokat javíthatnak még a mérlegen a kajak-kenusok és talán az öttusázók is. De az már most nyilvánvaló, hogy súlyos válságban van az élsport Magyarországon. A vívók például 108 éve, azaz 1900-ban szerepeltek olyan gyászosan, mint az idén. 


 Magyar kardozók:vert sereg Pekingben
MTI-fotó


Máris megkezdődött a nem olimpiai, de annál hangosabb magyar sportág: a torzsalkodás, az egymásra mutogatás, a sárdobálás, a mosakodás, a politikai csatározás. Talán csak nem verekednek össze szégyenszemre az olimpiai faluban. Vasárnap reggel az egyik vezető azt állította, hogy a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottságot utazási irodává züllesztették, majd ugyanaz a személy ijedten hozzátette, hogy Schmitt Páltól a jelenlegi politikai vezetés majdnem minden hatáskört megvont. Nemcsik Zsolt kardozó azzal védekezett, hogy nem érezte a ritmust, a vívószövetség elnöke szerint mentálisan nem győzték a csatát a magyarok, akik egyébként szerinte jól felkészülten érkeztek az olimpiára. Amit Mincza Ildiküó kivételével nem sikerült bizonyítaniuk... 
Igazuk van azoknak, akik azt állítják, hogy a még elvárható magyar sikerek sem takarhatják el a lényeget: fejreállt a magyar élsport, amely évek, sőt: évtizedek óta válságban van. Eddig azonban mindig akadt Balczónk, Darnyink, Egerszegink, Nagy Timeánk és más kiváló egyéniségek, akiknek a megérdemelt sikerei révén a felelősök szőnyeg alá söpörték az egyre súlyosabb gondokat. 
Három lényeges problémát említek a sok közül. Az egyik nyilvánvalóan a pénz. Jelenleg a magyarországi költségvetés 0,1 százalékát fordítják az élsport támogatására. Németországban ennek tízszeresét, az Egyesült Államokban több csatornán keresztül ennél is többet költenek erre a célra. Mert jól tudják, az olimpia és más világverseny nagy biznisz. A felkészülésre, a korszerű létesítményekre fordított pénz ezerszer megtérülhet az idegenforgalom növekedésében, különböző reklámok révén, de úgy is, hogy egykor Mark Spitz volt, most meg Michael Phelps milliók példaképe, akik közül a legtöbben sportolni vagyis egészséges életmódba kezdenek, s néhányan közülük akár az amerikai úsózsenik nyomdokaiba léphetnek. Amikor az amerikai kardozók megszerezték az első olimpiai érmüket, csak New Yorkban több mint tízezer fiatal jelentkezett vívónak. 
Ebből a felismerésből adódóan az edzők is csipkedik magukat, mert aki sikeres, az fényesen megél a szaktudásából, ebből az elfoglaltságból. De csak aki eredményeket tud felmutatni. Magyarországon sok kivétel akad. Nem kevesen a körülményekhez képest kiválóan élnek (lásd a magyar focidezők), holott a produkcióik gyatrák. Mégis összezárnak, balszerencsét, frász tudja, mi mindent hordanak össze, pozícióik megőrzése érdekében. A fiatal, tehetséges edzők meg külföldre távoznak. Többek közülük németországi, kanadai és más országbeli sikeredzők. Vívásban, kajak-kenuban, többek között. 
Nagyon kevés kivételtől eltekintve ilyen magyarországi langyosvízben dagonyáznak az élsportolók is. Ezért nem érzik az olimpián és máshol a ritmust, ezért lepődnek meg, hogy például a kínaiak ugyan nem a klasszikus vívóiskolát mutatják be, ám sikeresen és szabályosan csatáznak. A magyar ellenfeleik meg mellébeszélnek. Vagy egymást fúrják, mint Újlaky Virgin, akit nem állítottak be a női tőrcsapatba, ezért sértődötten Knapek Edina ellen szurkolt, aki össze is omlott emiatt. 
A mentális felkészültségben is akadnak súlyos gondok. Ki tudja vajon ép ésszel megmagyarázni, hogy éppen a magyar tőrözők miért álltak fásult vívással tizennégy találatnyi különbséggel vesztésre a teljesen esélytelen amerikaiak ellen? S miként lehetséges az, hogy Mohamed Aida két és fél perc alatt ebből képes volt tizenhármat behozni. Miért nem vívott ő és két társa ilyen kiválóan az első csörtékben. S a brillírozó magyar miért nem tudta bevinni a sorsdöntő, kiegyenlítést jelentő találatot? Miért kapta meg ő és a magyar válogatott ilyen fergeteges hajrá legvégén, három másodperccel a vége előtt a kegyelemdöfést, vagyis a győztes amerikai tust? Az otthoni langyos edzések után szinte lehetetlen a sorsdöntő és egyre kiélezettebb csatákba helyt állni. Ez sajnos, egyre kevesebb magyar versenyzőnek sikerül. 
Ezernyi kérdés, ezernyi gond. Legalább ugyanennyi felkiáltójel. Mindössze két lehetőség kínálkozik. Vagy ismét egymásnak esnek a magyar sportvezetők és politikusok, s egymásra mutogatnak, netán mentegetőznek. 
Vagy nekilátnak a magyar élsport megmentésének. Kizárva az élősködőket, a nagyhangú dilettánsokat, lehetőséget nyújtva és kellő anyagi feltételeket teremtve a valóban rátermett edzőknek és sportvezetőknek. 
Mert ifjú tehetségekben ma sincs hiány Magyarországon. Ezt leginkább Cseh Laci igazolta Pekingben, Németh Krisztián pedig hosszú hónapok óta Liverpoolban. Ő két éve került Angliába. Nagy szerencséjére, mert ma már a Rafa Benitez mesteredző is elismerően nyilatkozik a tizenkilenc éves magyar focistáról. Aki nem dumál, nem hősködik. Inkább edz. Nagyszerű körülmények és kiváló szakemberek kezei között.


----------



## ViragElvtars (2008 Augusztus 19)

Magyarország-Románia női kézi
A 27. percben 14-13 ide.
Hajrá Lányok!!!


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Augusztus 19)

Kedves Afca
Nekem gyanusak a te elemzéseid.

Ugy tünik mindha a "magyar-önbirálat" csak abbol állna, hogy "lekellett feküdjünk". 
Korábban az Oroszoknak most meg az Ameriakaiaknak.

Nem tudom. En még annak is tudok örülni, hogy versenyzöink qualifikálták magukat a játékokra.
Végülis Pekingben (egy város) többen laknak mint egész Magyarországon. 
Na és van sok más fontos tevékenység az életben az olimpiai játékok mellett. 


Magyarország - Németország 25-24 (12-14) 






Hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Augusztus 19)

Végignéztem az evezösöket. Ott érik valami.






Sajnos a vizilabdás lányokat nem közvetitette a TV.
Nem tudtam nekik eléggé telepathikusan segiteni. 
Azért a bronz meglesz!


----------



## dicklips (2008 Augusztus 19)

sajnos még mindig nincs aranyunk


----------



## bociszem86 (2008 Augusztus 21)

Az olimpia egyre nagyobb tragédia számunkra!!! A szerencse sem nagyon van velünk... és mással is problémák vannak... sajnos


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Augusztus 21)

Nem szabad csüggedni!

Valahogy ugy érzem, hogy a világ a blokkok közötti harc után lassan a helyér csuszott.
Nemcsak mi hanem az összes europai ország éremhiányban szenved.

Még nemrég az NSZK - NDK páros több érmével rendelkezett mint az egész világ.
A mi kis országunk ugy a 10-12. helyen végzett állandoan a milliardnyi lakost számlálo országok elött.
Szerintem az nem volt normális.

Mit tehetünk ha az ellenfél világcsucsot uszik. Ott még a mieink álltal elért europarekord sem segit.

*En büszke vagyok a majd 150 Magyar sportolora akik qualifikálták magukat a játékokra és 
szomoruan nyugtázom, hogy az a sok "mélymagyar" milyen hamar cserbenhagyja a sportoloinkat 
ha nem csörög az arany, ha nem lehet a szomszédra fentröl lenézni.*


----------



## Lilika4 (2008 Augusztus 21)

Őszintén szólva amikor az olimpia megnyítóján láttam a mindenre elszánt magyar sportolók arcát azt hittem többre lesznek képesek. Kereshetnénk bűnbakokat, de azzal sajnos nem lenne megoldott a helyzet. Sajnálatos módon az "elvesztett" aranyérmek már nem lehetnek a magyar vitrinekbe, de szoírthatunk, hogy ne végződjön teljes kudarccal ez az esemény.


----------



## doglottlo (2008 Augusztus 22)

sziasztok!!!


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Augusztus 22)

Ni hao Mindenkinek.

Hülyeség kudarcrol meg elveszett aranyrol beszélni.
Hösiessen küzdöttek, ott voltak, megtették a magukét, könnyü a fotelböl kritizálni.
Nem könnyü nap mint nap csucsteljesitményt nyujtani és 6 milliárd közül az élmezönybe kerülni.

*Most meg mars, minden TV-t bekapcsolni és drukkoljunk a mieinknek.* kiss

Szégyen, hogy a két hét alatt még husz biztato beirás sem keletkezett itten.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 22)

Ernoe írta:


> Ni hao Mindenkinek.
> 
> Hülyeség kudarcrol meg elveszett aranyrol beszélni.
> Hösiessen küzdöttek, ott voltak, megtették a magukét, könnyü a fotelböl kritizálni.
> ...


 
Leborulok a hozzáállásod előtt Ernoe! 
Aki az olimpiára kijutott az addigi teljesítménye alapján, az már minden tiszteletünket megérdemli. Különösen a mai viszonyok között, ahol a sportbeli teljesítmények annyira a teljesítőképesség határán mozognak, hogy talán a képességek és a felkészültség játsszák a legkisebb szerepet az elért eredményekben.
Tisztelet minden sportolónak az olimpán!


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Augusztus 22)

9. Zoltan Benko












Az elsö !

Attila Vajda


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Augusztus 22)

b.p. írta:


> Leborulok a hozzáállásod előtt Ernoe!
> Aki az olimpiára kijutott az addigi teljesítménye alapján, az már minden tiszteletünket megérdemli. Különösen a mai viszonyok között, ahol a sportbeli teljesítmények annyira a teljesítőképesség határán mozognak, hogy talán a képességek és a felkészültség játsszák a legkisebb szerepet az elért eredményekben.
> Tisztelet minden sportolónak az olimpán!


így van!
arany nélkül is hatalmasak ők!
sajnos magyar "sajátosság" ez a kritizálás, borúlátás...
nem csoda, ha alig jut el a versenyzőkhöz egy kis pozitív energia...


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Augusztus 22)

Gyerünk mirjam77 elö az energiával most jönnek a lányok! kiss


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Augusztus 22)

Ernoe írta:


> Gyerünk mirjam77 elö az energiával most jönnek a lányok! kiss


O.K.
rajta vagyok


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Augusztus 22)

Hát ez az örök vetélkedö a Magyar meg a Német lányok között.
Na mindegy "jönnek ök még a mi uccánka" a kettes kajakkal. 

Sajnos nincs most képem.

Ezüst: *Magyarország (Kovács Katalin, Szabó Gabriella, Kozák Danuta, Janics Natasa)*


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Augusztus 22)

5. Zoltan Kammerrer és Gábor Kucsera






Hát még ilyet. Egyszer lassu startolás aztán meg tul gyors tempo az elsö szakaszon.


----------



## topolino (2008 Augusztus 22)

Köszönjük a mai érmeket!


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Augusztus 22)

Holnap meg vasárnap megy tovább!


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Augusztus 23)

Fantastisch!!!!!!

Arany és 4. hely Kovács Katinak!!


----------



## gabocza64 (2008 Augusztus 23)

Lányok nagyon büszkék vagyunk RÁTOK!!!!


----------



## arikan (2008 Augusztus 23)

Hihetetlen volt!!! A Öröm a végére...


----------



## bociszem86 (2008 Augusztus 23)

*Hajrá magyarok !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Gyönyörű volt lányok!  Holnap a férfi vizilabdásokért szurkolhatunk!! Hajrá fiúk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bár én minden győzelmünket és "vereségünket" megkönnyeztem, de ez...
Hozzáteszem,hogy a vereség alatt nem a felkészületlenséget értem, hanem, egyszerűen nem állt a szerencse és elég sok bíró mellettünk! Sajnos... 
Azt sajnálom,hogy már az olimpia sem a tisztességes játékról szól... és hol marad már a játék öröme... mindenkit csak az érem hajt és a dicsőség.... (A bírókat meg a minél több pénz, amit ajánlanak! És hol marad a felülbírálás... ez már egyik nagykutyának sem érdeke...) Hogy ki milyen áron jut hozzá az éremhez, az már lényegtelen! 

Elismerés és tisztelet jár a magyar versenyzőknek,hogy ilyen nyomás mellett, eddig is eljutottak.. és legyen most szó bármelyik sportágról!!!


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Augusztus 23)

Csodálatos volt ahogy a Kati egy erös mezönyben szerzett elökelö hely után rövid idövel késöbb aranyat csinált!

Menyi idelye volt a két start között? Tudja valaki?


----------



## etyele (2008 Augusztus 23)

Hajrá Magyarok!!!


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 23)

http://ujszo.com/online/kulfold/2008/08/23/nem-kell-onkenyuralmi-olimpia


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 23)




----------



## Killian (2008 Augusztus 23)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="6" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="alt2">

</td> <td nowrap="nowrap"> afca




<script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1023106", true); </script> 
Állandó Tag
</td> <td width="100%"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top"> Belépés dátuma: Nov 2007
Hol: Felvidék
Üzenet: 5,957 


</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <!-- / user info --><!-- message, attachments, sig --> <!-- message --> 


<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> __________________
Mit várhatnánk egy olyan naptól, amelyik úgy kezdődik, hogy reggel felkel az ember?


Ügyesek voltak. Minden kijutott versenyzőnk ügyes volt, és minden tiszteletet megérdemelnek.


----------



## felhőtlen (2008 Augusztus 24)

Hajrá Magyarok!
Gyerünk Fiúk, hozzuk el a 3. olimián is a vizilabda aranyat!
9-8-ra vezetünk!!!!  még


----------



## felhőtlen (2008 Augusztus 24)

A Legjobbak A Magyar Vizilabdás Fiúk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Szép Volt Fiúk! Szép Volt Fiúk!


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 24)

Olimpiai arnyérmet szerzett a Magyar vizilabda csapat. 


HUN--USA
14 : 10


----------



## robinlakly (2008 Augusztus 24)

Szép volt fiuk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 24)

* Összesített éremtáblázat az augusztus 24., 10.50:*
<TABLE id=table1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD>*arany*</TD><TD>*ezüst*</TD><TD>*bronz*</TD></TR><TR><TD>1.</TD><TD>Kína</TD><TD>51</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>28</TD></TR><TR><TD>2.</TD><TD>Egyesült Államok</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>36</TD></TR><TR><TD>3.</TD><TD>Oroszország</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>28</TD></TR><TR><TD>4.</TD><TD>Nagy-Britannia</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR><TD>5.</TD><TD>Németország</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR><TD>6.</TD><TD>Ausztrália</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR><TD>7.</TD><TD>Koreai Köztársaság</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR><TD>8.</TD><TD>Japán</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR><TD>9.</TD><TD>Olaszország</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR><TD>10.</TD><TD>Ukrajna</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR><TD>11.</TD><TD>Hollandia</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR><TD>12.</TD><TD>Franciaország</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR><TD>13.</TD><TD>Jamaica</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR><TD>14.</TD><TD>Spanyolország</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR><TD>15.</TD><TD>Kenya</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR><TD>16.</TD><TD>Fehéroroszország</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR><TD>17.</TD><TD>Románia</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR><TD>18.</TD><TD>Etiópia</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD>19.</TD><TD>Kanada</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR><TD>20.</TD><TD>Lengyelország</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD>*21.*</TD><TD>*MAGYARORSZÁG*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*2*</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Norvégia</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR><TD>23.</TD><TD>Brazília</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR><TD>24.</TD><TD>Csehország</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>25.</TD><TD>Szlovákia</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD>26.</TD><TD>Új-Zéland</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR><TD>27.</TD><TD>Grúzia</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR><TD>28.</TD><TD>Kuba</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR><TD>29.</TD><TD>Dánia</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR><TD>30.</TD><TD>Thaiföld</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>31.</TD><TD>Koreai NDK</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR><TD>32.</TD><TD>Svájc</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR><TD>33.</TD><TD>Argentína</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR><TD>34.</TD><TD>Mexikó</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD>35.</TD><TD>Kazahsztán</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR><TD>36.</TD><TD>Törökország</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR><TD>37.</TD><TD>Zimbabwe</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>38.</TD><TD>Azerbajdzsán</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR><TD>39.</TD><TD>Üzbegisztán</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR><TD>40.</TD><TD>Szlovénia</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR><TD>41.</TD><TD>Bulgária</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Indonézia</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR><TD>43.</TD><TD>Finnország</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR><TD>44.</TD><TD>Lettország</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD>45.</TD><TD>Belgium</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Dominikai Köztársaság</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Észtország</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Mongólia</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Portugália</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>50.</TD><TD>India</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR><TD>51.</TD><TD>Irán</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD>52.</TD><TD>Bahrein</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Kamerun</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Panama</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Tunézia</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>56.</TD><TD>Svédország</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD>57.</TD><TD>Horvátország</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Litvánia</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR><TD>59.</TD><TD>Görögország</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR><TD>60.</TD><TD>Trinidad és Tobago</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>61.</TD><TD>Nigéria</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR><TD>62.</TD><TD>Ausztria</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR><TD>63.</TD><TD>Algéria</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Bahama</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Kirgizisztán</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Kolumbia</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Szerbia</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Tádzsikisztán</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD>69.</TD><TD>Chile</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Dél-afrikai Köztársaság</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Ecuador</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Malajzia</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Szingapúr</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Szudán</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Vietnám</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD></TR><TR><TD>76.</TD><TD>Örményország</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR><TD>77.</TD><TD>Tajvan</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR><TD>78.</TD><TD>Írország</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR><TD>79.</TD><TD>Afganisztán</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Egyiptom</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Izrael</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Marokkó</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Mauritius</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Moldova</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Togo</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD>Venezuela</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 24)

Elgépelték a kínai tornászlány életkorát.

Adminisztrációs hibának tulajdonította az egyik olimpiai aranyérmes kínai tornászlány kora körüli félreértéseket az ország sportminiszter-helyettese és hangsúlyozta: a tornászcsapat valamennyi tagjának életkora megfelel az olimpiai előírásoknak.
Cuj Ta-lin vasárnapi pekingi sajtókonferenciáján elmondta, hogy a kétszeres olimpiai bajnok Ho Ko-hszin tavaly került be a válogatott keretébe egy helyi klubtól, és a regisztrációs folyamat során csúszott hiba a tornászlány adataiba. A miniszterhelyettes szerint így történhetett, hogy a bajnoknőt az Új Kína hírügynökség egy 2007 novemberi jelentésében 13 évesnek írta. Ez pedig, amennyiben igaznak bizonyul, azt jelentette volna, hogy a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság (NOB) előírásai szerint túl fiatal lett volna az olimpiai szerepléshez. A szabály ugyanis kimondta: csak olyanok vehetnek részt a játékokon, akik az olimpia évében betöltik vagy betöltötték a 16. életévüket.
Hasonló kételyeket ébresztettek a csapat többi tagjával kapcsolatban is az interneten közzétett - majd onnan gyorsan eltávolított - dokumentumok: a kínai sportfőhatóság 2005-ös, 2006-os és 2007-es regisztrációja szerint Ho 1994. január 1-jén született, csapattársa, Jang Ji-lin pedig a 2004-ös, 2005-ös és 2006-os listákon 1993. augusztus 26-án született. Ugyanakkor Jang 2007-ben már 1992-es születésűként szerepelt.
Cuj magyarázata azután hangzott el, hogy a NOB megkérte a Nemzetközi Torna Szövetséget, vizsgálja ki az ügyet.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Egyálltalán minek kellett nekiadni az Olimpiát ilyen országnak????
</BEVEZETO>


----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 24)

*

*​*Le a kalappal lányok, fiúk !*

 *SZÉP VOLT MAGYAROk** !*


----------



## Rocky1976 (2008 Augusztus 24)

Szép volt FIÚK!!!!!
Bennetek nem lehet (kell) csalódni. Csak így tovább. 14-10 HURRÁ !!!!!!!!!!
Tudja valaki a kézis lányaink mikor játszanak???


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Augusztus 24)

Hallo Rocky1976
A kézilabdás lányok tegnap játszottak. Sajnos megint nem sikerült koreaiakat kiütnünk. 
4. helyre kerültünk. Ha jol emlékszem 33:28 volt.

Gratula a vizilabdásokan !


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 Augusztus 24)

Valami egészen fergeteges volt a vizilabda USA-Magyarország aranymeccse!

Bár csak ez a játékstilus jellemezné a jövö sportja.

Én még nemis láttam ennyire fegyelmezett, nem a vízbefojtás, a durva adok-kapok játékot láttunk. Hanem átgondolt, és fegyelmezett meccset. Még akkor sem szakadt el a húr amikor a harmadik harmadban a játékvezetők bedobták magukat, persze nem a mi oldalunkon. Mélto volt a két csapat erre a találkozóra.

Élvezetes sportmérkőzést láttunk. Köszönöm ezt az amerikai csapatnak is.

Na meg garatula,-meg,-megen gratula a magyar vizilabdásoknak az aranyéremért.

Köszönöm Fiúk!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pikk Dáma (2008 Augusztus 25)

Minden elismerésem a a polos fiúknak, 3x-os arany az olimpián! Hajrá Magyarország! Hajrá Magyarok!!!


----------



## Cucuki (2008 Augusztus 25)

Gratulálok a vizilabdás fiúknak!
Kívánok még nekik sok hasonló eredményt x)


----------



## _norma_ (2008 Augusztus 28)

Minden elismerésem a sportolóknak, de azért hiányérzzetem van. Sok sportolónak, vezetőnek le kell vonnia a tanulságokat, következtetéseket.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 28)

*Peking 2008: A világ legnagyobb átverése*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, augusztus 27 
Werner Franke német doppingszakértő szerint a népbutítás kategóriájába tartoznak a pekingi olimpián elvégzett vizsgálatok. 


 Illusztráció



"Ez volt a világ legnagyobb átverése" - mondta Franke az MDR német kereskedelmi televízióban. "A játékokon csak a nagyon ügyetlen sportolók buknak meg az ellenőrzéseken. Nincs abban semmi meglepő, hogy Pekingben kevés pozitív eredmény született." 
Franke úgy véli, a több ezer doppingvizsgálatot az olimpia előtt 4-10 héttel kellett volna minden résztvevőn elvégezni. 
"És arról még nem is beszéltünk, hogy a kínaiakat hazájukban nem lehet bejelentés nélkül, váratlanul ellenőrizni, mert a doppingellenőröknek is vízumot kell igényelniük a helyi hatóságoktól, így előre lehet tudni, mikor érkeznek az országba." 
MTI/para


----------



## Ernoe (2008 Augusztus 28)

A lényeg, hogy ezuttal a mieink közül egy sem kaptak el.


----------



## imre914 (2008 Augusztus 29)

Ezek mind érdekes dolgok szeretem a sportot!xD


----------



## szagosmuge (2008 Szeptember 1)

*2008 Pekingi Olimpia*

Gyönyörú volt látni, ahogy a magyar vízilabdás srácok nyerték az aranyat.Büszke voltam, hogy annyi aranyat, ezüstöt és bronzot nyetünk, de legfőkébb arra voltam büszke, hogy én is magyar vagyok.


----------



## Katya86 (2008 Szeptember 1)

Szerintem is büszkének kell lenni a magyar résztvevőkre, hiszen tisztesen helytálltak. De sajnos emellett ugyan úgy lehet hallani azokat a fejtegetéseket is, hogy miért szerepelt várakozáson alul a magyar csapat. Sajnos még mindig nem tudjuk kellő képen helyén kezelni a dolgokat. Nem tudjuk értékelni a ,, kisebb” eredményeket (helyezések; egyéni csúcsok ..stb.)


----------



## mercyful (2008 Szeptember 7)

Elfogult vagyok, de a FÖLDKEREKSÉG LEGNAGYOBB CSAPATA A MAGYAR VÍZILABDA VÁLOGATOTT!!!

Most Pars Krisztiánnak drukkolok, legyen ezüstérmes (így pár héttel az olimoia vége után). 
Ha valaki nem hallott volna róla, a kalapácsvetés 2. és 3. helyezettje pozítv A mintát produkált, ha vétkesnek találják őket (döntés szeptemberben), akkor a 4. helyezett Pars Krisztián ezüstérmessé lép elő, az éremtáblán pedig megelőznénk Lengyelországot...


----------



## albertcsani (2008 Szeptember 10)

*olimpa*

hoool lesz a legkozelebbi?


----------



## albertcsani (2008 Szeptember 10)

*mikor*

mikor volt az elso okori es mikor volt az utolso???
mikor volt az elso ujkori es mikor lessz az utolso???


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 12)

*Bia és Branca Feres -Szinkronúszás*


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 12)

*Victoria Pendleton -Kerékpár*


----------



## Stoni83 (2008 Szeptember 13)

*..*

marhára nem érdekelt az olimpia..


----------



## Kemike (2008 Szeptember 13)

Én úgy tudom Londonban, de nem 100 %, csak 99.
Úgy gondolom, hogy lehetett volna több aranyérem is, de (ez csak vélemény), ha nem mindig csak a focira költene az ország. Nem vitás vannak jó játékosok, de bizony sok köztük a fellengzős falábú. Akinek nem inge ne vegye magára, senkit sem szeretnék megsérteni, csak szerintem sok reményteljes leendő olimpikon elöl veszik el a hozzájárulást.


----------



## csopke (2008 Szeptember 13)

Ne feledkezzünk meg róla, hogy az Olimpia nem ért véget augusztusban- folytatódik: paraolimpia, majd szellemi olimpia...


----------



## jpeete (2008 Szeptember 14)

szinkronúszók elég komolyak...


----------



## bahai (2008 Szeptember 15)

Hello Muffi


----------



## bahai (2008 Szeptember 15)

csalas volt az olimpia


----------



## mona005 (2008 Szeptember 16)

én nagyon szerettem az Olimoiát, mikor vége lett, ürességet éreztem napjaimban


----------



## papa52 (2008 Szeptember 17)

ezúton is szeretnék gratulálni cseh lászlónak!


----------



## kriszta18 (2008 Szeptember 17)

.


----------



## lampard (2008 Szeptember 21)

Kemike azt írja, hogy ne csak focira költsön az ország. 
Szerintem Magyarországon állami támogatást a foci kap a legkevesebbet.


----------



## BartXXX (2008 Szeptember 29)

Elég szomorú. Magyarország állapotát elég frapánsan jelzi, hogy milyen kevés érem született.


----------



## visnics (2008 Október 3)

Sajnos elég gyenge volt ez az olimpia számunkra! Remélem legközelebb jobban fog menni!


----------



## remeny12 (2008 Október 4)

ne keseredjünk el hiszen ki mondhatja el magáról hogy egymás után 3x nyert olimpiát mint a vizilabdázóink....ria ria hungária


----------



## afca (2008 Október 8)

*Peking 2008: az összes doppingmintát újra elemzik!*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, október 8 - 13:42 
Az augusztusi pekingi olimpián doppingvizsgálat céljából levett összes mintát újra elemzik - jelentette be az eddig példa nélküli intézkedést szerdán a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság. 
Az ismételt kontroll nem titkoltan a CERA, az eritropoetin (EPO) legújabb generációjára irányul. A lefagyasztott mintákat a lausanne-i laborban vizsgálják ismét. A pekingi olimpián több mint 5000 doppingellenőrzést tartottak. 
A NOB eljárásának előzménye, hogy a júliusi Tour de France-on szereplő több versenyzőről csak a napokban derült ki, hogy CERA-t használt. A doppingellenőrzéseket végző laboratóriumok a nyáron még nem tudták ezt a szert gyorsan kimutatni. A francia körversenyen indulók mintáit is a napokban újra tesztelik. Hétfőn derült ki, hogy az olasz Leonardo Piepoli és a német Stefan Schumacher CERA-val készült, és szintén ezzel bukott le az olasz Riccardo Ricco. Kedden Thomas Bach, a NOB alelnöke jelezte: el kell gondolkodni a kerékpár ötkarikás jövőjéről. A német sportdiplomata szerint az is elképzelhető, hogy a sportágat meghatározatlan időre leveszik az olimpia műsoráról. 
Vélhetően a Tour-botrány egyértelmű lökést adott a NOB-nak, hogy a pekingi vizelet- és vérmintákat újra vizsgálják. 
A CERA a hagyományos EPO-teszt egy finomított változatával mutatható ki, melynek kifejlesztésében a gyógyszert előállító cég is közreműködött. Az EPO olyan hormon, amely elősegíti a vörösvértestek termelődését. Használatával a sportoló izomzata több oxigénhez jut. Az első generációnál még változatlan formában alkalmazták, a másodikban néhány alkotórészét kicserélték, a harmadikban pedig egy hordozóanyaghoz kötötték, így lassabban bomlik le. 
Tiszeker Ágnes, a Magyar Antidopping Csoport (MACS) vezetője az MTI érdeklődésére elmondta: a közvélemény csodálkozhat a mostani intézkedésen, a szakemberek számára ez nem jelent meglepetést: 
"Amikor az olimpia után eljöttünk Pekingből, már tudtuk, hogy lesznek ilyen újravizsgálatok. Ez egy koncepció része. És a laborok tarsolyában van még hasonló lépés. Igen, megint elő fogják venni a mintákat, és megint megnézik! Van rá idő, nyolc évig kell tárolni a pekingi mintákat" - mondta Tiszeker Ágnes. 
(MTI)


----------



## afca (2008 November 3)

<TABLE class=tborder id=post1050622 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead><!-- / status icon and date -->
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2 style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><!-- user info --><TABLE cellSpacing=6 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap>jpeete




<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1050622", true); </SCRIPT> 
Állandó Tag
</TD><TD width="100%"> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap>Belépés dátuma: Sep 2008
Hol: magyarland
Üzenet: 24 


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- / user info --></TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1 id=td_post_1050622><!-- message, attachments, sig --><!-- message -->szinkronúszók elég komolyak...
<!-- / message --><!-- controls -->

 

 

 <!-- / controls -->​<!-- message, attachments, sig --></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- post 1050622 popup menu -->
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead>jpeete</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Nyilvános adatok megjelenítése</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Küldj privát üzenetet jpeete részére</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Mutasd jpeete összes üzenetét</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>jpeete hozzáadása a barát listádhoz</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<!-- / post 1050622 popup menu --><!-- / close content container --><!-- / post #1050622 --><!-- post #1052046 --><!-- open content container --><!-- this is not the last post shown on the page --><TABLE class=tborder id=post1052046 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead> #*145* 

 
<!-- status icon and date -->



2008-09-15, 04:32 AM <!-- / status icon and date -->
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2 style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><!-- user info --><TABLE cellSpacing=6 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap>bahai



<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1052046", true); </SCRIPT> 
Tag
</TD><TD width="100%"> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap>Belépés dátuma: Sep 2008
Hol: Magyarorszag
Üzenet: 3 


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- / user info --></TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1 id=td_post_1052046><!-- message, attachments, sig --><!-- message -->Hello Muffi
<!-- / message --><!-- controls -->

 

 

 <!-- / controls -->​<!-- message, attachments, sig --></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- post 1052046 popup menu --><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead>bahai</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Nyilvános adatok megjelenítése</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Küldj privát üzenetet bahai részére</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Email küldése bahai részére</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Mutasd bahai összes üzenetét</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>bahai hozzáadása a barát listádhoz</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<!-- / post 1052046 popup menu -->
​<!-- / close content container --><!-- / post #1052046 --><!-- post #1052048 --><!-- open content container --><!-- this is not the last post shown on the page --><TABLE class=tborder id=post1052048 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead> #*146* 

 
<!-- status icon and date -->



2008-09-15, 04:34 AM <!-- / status icon and date -->
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2 style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><!-- user info --><TABLE cellSpacing=6 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap>bahai



<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1052048", true); </SCRIPT> 
Tag
</TD><TD width="100%"> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap>Belépés dátuma: Sep 2008
Hol: Magyarorszag
Üzenet: 3 


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- / user info --></TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1 id=td_post_1052048><!-- message, attachments, sig --><!-- icon and title -->




<HR style="COLOR: #d1d1e1" SIZE=1><!-- / icon and title --><!-- message -->csalas volt az olimpia
<!-- / message --><!-- controls -->

 

 

 <!-- / controls -->​<!-- message, attachments, sig --></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- post 1052048 popup menu --><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead>bahai</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Nyilvános adatok megjelenítése</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Küldj privát üzenetet bahai részére</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Email küldése bahai részére</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Mutasd bahai összes üzenetét</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>bahai hozzáadása a barát listádhoz</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<!-- / post 1052048 popup menu -->
​<!-- / close content container --><!-- / post #1052048 --><!-- post #1053617 --><!-- open content container --><!-- this is not the last post shown on the page --><TABLE class=tborder id=post1053617 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead> #*147* 

 
<!-- status icon and date -->



2008-09-16, 11:07 AM <!-- / status icon and date -->
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2 style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><!-- user info --><TABLE cellSpacing=6 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap>mona005



<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1053617", true); </SCRIPT> 
Állandó Tag
</TD><TD width="100%"> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap>Belépés dátuma: Sep 2008
Hol: kmét
Üzenet: 20 


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- / user info --></TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1 id=td_post_1053617><!-- message, attachments, sig --><!-- message -->én nagyon szerettem az Olimoiát, mikor vége lett, ürességet éreztem napjaimban
<!-- / message --><!-- controls -->

 

 

 <!-- / controls -->​<!-- message, attachments, sig --></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- post 1053617 popup menu --><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead>mona005</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Nyilvános adatok megjelenítése</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Küldj privát üzenetet mona005 részére</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Mutasd mona005 összes üzenetét</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>mona005 hozzáadása a barát listádhoz</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<!-- / post 1053617 popup menu -->
​<!-- / close content container --><!-- / post #1053617 --><!-- post #1054756 --><!-- open content container --><!-- this is not the last post shown on the page --><TABLE class=tborder id=post1054756 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead> #*148* 

 
<!-- status icon and date -->



2008-09-17, 07:46 AM <!-- / status icon and date -->
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2 style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><!-- user info --><TABLE cellSpacing=6 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap>papa52



<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1054756", true); </SCRIPT> 
Tag
</TD><TD width="100%"> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap>Belépés dátuma: Sep 2008
Hol: Quebec
Üzenet: 12 


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- / user info --></TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1 id=td_post_1054756><!-- message, attachments, sig --><!-- message -->ezúton is szeretnék gratulálni cseh lászlónak!
<!-- / message --><!-- controls -->

 

 

 <!-- / controls -->​<!-- message, attachments, sig --></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- post 1054756 popup menu --><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead>papa52</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Nyilvános adatok megjelenítése</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Küldj privát üzenetet papa52 részére</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Mutasd papa52 összes üzenetét</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>papa52 hozzáadása a barát listádhoz</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<!-- / post 1054756 popup menu -->
​<!-- / close content container --><!-- / post #1054756 --><!-- post #1054781 --><!-- open content container --><TABLE class=tborder id=post1054781 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead id=currentPost> #*149* 

 
<!-- status icon and date -->



2008-09-17, 07:58 AM <!-- / status icon and date -->
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2 style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><!-- user info --><TABLE cellSpacing=6 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap>kriszta18



<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1054781", true); </SCRIPT> 
Tag
</TD><TD width="100%"> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap>Belépés dátuma: Sep 2008
Hol: szolnok
Üzenet: 9 


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- / user info --></TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1 id=td_post_1054781><!-- message, attachments, sig --><!-- message -->.
<!-- / message --></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
​ 
Ezért jöttetek ide??Én szégyeleném magam a helyetekben.Ennél lejjebb már ne sülyedjen senki.......


----------



## Sparcos (2008 December 15)

Az olpimpia a legjobb kár, hogy 4 évente van :S


----------



## Sparcos (2008 December 15)

Krisztiánnak ott az ezüst hallotátok amúgy mikor veheti át??


----------



## LAMBDA61 (2009 Február 5)

*Utólag nem ugyanaz*

Nem tudom, de a minap nyilatkozta, hogy utólag,át nem élve az eredményhirdetés szépségét, bizony az érem nem ugyanaz. Apropó, ugy tudom hogy a pekingi doppingmintákat nyolc évig őrzik meg. Lehetnek még bőven utóhangjai a pekingi olimpiának.


----------



## flora_ (2009 Február 6)

Szerintem annak ellenére, hogy most nem született túl sok arany, nagyon jó olimpia volt. Én élveztem.  
A kajak-kenut úgy végig izgultam, ahogy azt rendesen kell.


----------



## LAMBDA61 (2009 Február 6)

*Jobb eredményekhez szoktunk*

Jobb eredményekhez szoktunk a magyar sport hagyományai alapján. Valahogy szűkülni látszik az utánpótlás, bár a helyzet sportáganként nagyon különböző.


----------



## smile.rita (2009 Július 7)

én éppen nyaralni voltam, amikor a döntő víziladba meccs volt, de akkor is néztem a hotel szobából


----------



## Arpad11 (2009 Október 8)

Hello!

Remélem helyre áll a gazdasági helyzet és tudunk nevezni az olimpiára vagy nagyobb világszínvon. sporteseményre.
Éljen a magyar sport!


----------



## tfkbandy (2009 December 11)

Szerintem pályázni kell. Már nagyon sokszor megmutattuk, hogy mi magyarok jó szervezők vagyunk és hát mondjuk, hogy vendégszeretők vagyunk. Most ezt kéne bizonyítani.


----------



## victorvacendak (2009 December 15)

tfkbandy írta:


> Szerintem pályázni kell. Már nagyon sokszor megmutattuk, hogy mi magyarok jó szervezők vagyunk és hát mondjuk, hogy vendégszeretők vagyunk. Most ezt kéne bizonyítani.


Ja, mert az olimpia rendezéshez más nem is kell, csak vendég szeretet...A létesítmények meg csak úgy ingyér felépülnek majd. Amiket az olimpia után valakinek fenn is kell tartani. Szintán a semmiből...


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 12)

*Olimpia: tízezernél is több ember dolgozik Londonban*
2010. 10. 12. 15.55


<RIGHT> 






*Több mint tízezer ember dolgozik a leendő versenyek központjául szolgáló olimpiai park, valamint a sportolói falu építkezésein Londonban, a 2012-es ötkarikás játékok helyszínén.*


A szervezőbizottság közlése szerint 6243-an építik az olimpia parkot, a másik fő helyszínen, a Kelet-Londonban épülő olimpia falun pedig 4090 munkás dolgozik.
John Armitt, a játékokkal kapcsolatos építkezésekért és fejlesztésekért felelős állami szervezet, az ODA elnöke elmondta, hogy a gazdasági világválság ellenére a munkálatok továbbra is a terveknek megfelelően haladnak. Hangsúlyozta: bár az építőiparban különösen nehéz a helyzet, ők több mint 10.000 munkásnak biztosítanak állást.

*Az olimpiai faluban a szállások több mint háromnegyede szerkezetileg már teljesen kész - a végleges átadási határidő 2012 eleje.
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 17)

*London 2012: 2012 fontos belépő is lesz*
2010. 10. 15. 17.48 


<RIGHT> 






*A megnyitóra szóló legdrágább belépő stílusosan 2012 fontba (körülbelül 624 ezer forintba) kerül majd a 2012-es londoni olimpián.*


A szervezők pénteken közölték a jegyek árait, részletesen bemutatva a 26 sportág versenyeit.

Az ünnepélyes megnyitóra a legolcsóbban - szintén utalva az évszámra - 20,12 fontért lehet majd bejutni, míg például a férfi 100 m-es síkfutásra 725 fontért árulják a legjobb helyeket.

Minden sportággal kapcsolatban piacra dobnak 20 fontos jegyeket és az összes belépő kétharmadára érvényes, hogy 50 fontért vagy annál olcsóbban lehet majd hozzájutni - 90 százalékuk 100 fontnál olcsóbb.

Minden jegy egy 7,5 fontos, *tömegközlekedésre érvényes utazási kártyát is magában foglal. A 8,8 millió belépő 75 százalékát* vásárolhatják meg a szurkolók, a többit a szponzorok, az olimpiai bizottságok és a sportági szövetségek kapják. Az értékesítés jövő márciusban kezdődik.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 21)

*MOB: Borkai Zsolt az új elnök*
2010. 11. 20. 12.00 

<RIGHT> 






*A Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság (MOB) közgyűlése szombaton Borkai Zsoltot választotta a szervezet új elnökévé. Schmitt Pál köztársasági elnök, aki augusztus 5-én mondott le MOB-elnöki tisztségéről, tiszteletbeli elnök lett.*

Az olimpiai bajnok tornász Borkai az egyetlen jelölt volt az elnöki posztra, 141 igennel és három nem voks mellett választották meg.
Megbízatása - akárcsak az elnökségé - 2012-ig szól.
A 45 esztendős sportember - aki lólengésben az 1988-as szöuli olimpián és az 1987-es rotterdami világbajnokságon lett aranyérmes, nyújtón pedig Európa-bajnokságot nyert 1985-ben Oslóban - megválasztása után elmondta, tudatában van, hogy nagy felelősséggel jár a MOB vezetése, amelynek eredményessége mellett társadalmi elismertsége folyamatosan nőtt. Hozzátette: a sport terén várható változás további lehetőséget és felelősséget jelent a MOB-nak, a sportági szövetségekkel, köztestületekkel együtt kell kidolgozni a sportirányítás és a -támogatás új rendszerét.
Borkai korábban jelezte, megválasztásakor leköszön az Országgyűlés rendészeti és honvédelmi bizottsági tagságáról. A többi tisztségéről - mivel a MOB elnöke társadalmi munkában látja el feladatát - nem kíván lemondani.
Schmitt Pál, akit a közgyűlés egyhangúlag választott meg tiszteletbeli elnöknek, azt mondta, az elmúlt 21 évre visszatekintve az egyik legfontosabbnak azt tartja, hogy sikerült a magyar közgondolkodásba beépíteni az olimpiai eszmét. Emlékeztetett rá, hogy köztársasági elnökké választásakor három dolog mellett tett hitet, ezek közül az egyik az volt, hogy a sport is bekerüljön az alkotmányba. Kiemelte, elnöki csúcspontjai között szerepel, amikor olimpiai aranyérmet adhatott át, először az 1988-as szöuli játékokon éppen Borkai Zsolt nyakába akaszthatta az első helyért járó medált.
Schmitt Pál az önállóság visszanyerése, 1989 óta állt a MOB élén, 2009 januárjában hatodszor kapott bizalmat. Ő a MOB első olimpiai bajnok elnöke, párbajtőrben kétszeres ötkarikás aranyérmes. A NOB-nak 1983 óta tagja. Idén előbb az Országgyűlés elnökévé, majd köztársasági elnökké választották, ezután mondott le MOB-elnöki posztjáról. Mint köztársasági elnök Schmitt a fennálló rendelkezések értelmében nem lehetne civil szervezet tagja, a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság tagjaként azonban - az Olimpiai Charta előírásai szerint - a nemzetközi olimpiai mozgalmat képviseli Magyarországon.

*A Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság (MOB) új elnökének, Borkai Zsoltnak a portréja:*

*  Borkai Zsolt:
*Születési idő, hely: 1965. augusztus 31., Győr
Sportág: torna 
Klubjai: Rába ETO, Budapesti Honvéd
Legjobb eredményei: 
- olimpiai bajnok (lólengés - 1988, Szöul)
- világbajnok (lólengés - 1987, Rotterdam)
- világbajnoki bronzérmes (nyújtó - 1987, Rotterdam) 
- Európa-bajnok (nyújtó - 1985, Oslo)
- Európa-bajnoki bronzérmes (ugrás - 1985, Oslo)
- tizenkilencszeres magyar bajnok
- kétszer, 1987-ben és 1988-ban az év tornásza

* Díjai:* A Haza Szolgálatáért Érdemérem arany fokozata (1987), A Magyar Népköztársaság Csillagrendje (1988), Fair-play díj (1988, a díjat az olimpiai férfi tornászcsapat kapta)

*Sportvezetői tevékenysége:* a MOB tagja (1989-), a Győr-Moson-Sopron-megyei Sportbizottság elnöke (1999-2002), a MOB alelnöke (2009-)

* Közéleti tevékenysége:* a győri Béri Balogh Ádám Honvéd Középiskola és Kollégium igazgatója (1999-2006), Győr polgármestere (2006-), országgyűlési képviselő (2010-)

*A Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság (MOB) eddigi elnökei:* 
1895-1904 Berzeviczy Albert
1904-1905 Széchenyi Imre
1905-1908 Teleky Sándor
1908-1928 Andrássy Géza
1928-1941 Muzsa Gyula
1941-1944 Prém Lóránd
1946-1948 Jámbor Alajos
1948-1950 Sebes Gusztáv
1950-1964 Hegyi Gyula
1964-1969 Egri Gyula
1969-1979 Beckl Sándor
1979-1987 Buda István
1987-1989 Deák Gábor
1989-2010 Schmitt Pál
*2010- Borkai Zsolt*​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 23)

*Előtornász volt a 86 éves bajnoknő!*
2010. 11. 23. 12.07 

<RIGHT> 






*Rendkívül kellemes estével ajándékozta meg a Komárom megyei Neszmélyben működő „Hídverő Olimpiai Baráti Kör” tagjait hétfőn Köteles Erzsébet(képünkön középen), a legidősebb, itthon élő olimpiai bajnokunk.*

*Az 1956-ban, Melbourne-ben a kéziszer csapat tagjaként ötkarikás győzelemig jutott, igen népszerű Erzsike néni ugyanis az emlékidézésben és a tornában egyaránt maradandót alkotott. *
A nyolcvanhatodik születésnapját a közelmúltban ünnepelt, egykori bajnoknő Erdélyből és a Felvidékről származó szülők gyermekeként jött a világra 1924-ben, Budapesten. Tíz éves volt, amikor elütötte a villamos, ezért másfél hónappal később kezdte azt a tanévet. A tornasport Vali nénije - Herpichné majd Nagyné - volt a tanára, aki az első tornaóráját követően elrendelte, hogy Köteles Erzsike minden nagyszünetben extra tornát kell végezzen. Ezzel kezdődött pályafutása. 
A négy polgári befejeztét követően került az NTE tornászai közé, s 1935-ben már országos bajnok lett. 1940-ben a Zeneakadémián szerepelt a felnőtt válogatott, ahol ő először lehetett a nemzeti együttes tagja. Ma is szeretettel emlékezik mindazon edzőire, akiknek valamit is köszönhet. Keresztes Jóska bácsi, Aradi Gyula, Solymosi Ottó, Csillik Magdolna nevét emlegette, miközben Vali nénit nyomatékosan szóba hozta, mint aki egész pályafutását végigkísérte.
Márpedig ez egy hosszú és sikerekben gazdag karrier volt. Az élvonalban 1940 és 1958 között szerepelt, miközben előbb 1954-ben, Rómában világbajnok lett, majd harmadik nekifutásra, London és Helsinki után Melbourne-ben sikerült olimpiai aranyérmet is szereznie. A legkülönfélébb okok miatt azon a bizonyos délutánon nem kevesebb, mint négy alkalommal is be kellett mutatniuk a győztes gyakorlatot. 
A kéziszer produkciók később lekerültek a sportág pogramjából, helyette a művészi torna kapott létjogosultságot. Erzsike néni visszavonulását követően testnevelő tanárként tevékenykedett, miközben mindkét szakágban - szertorna és művészi torna - egyaránt évtizedekig bíráskodott.
Különösen a tanári pályán szerzett tapasztalatairól, élményeiről beszélt szívesen. Éppen olyan szeretettel szólt később olimpiai bajnok gyorskorcsolyázó tanítványáról, Hunyady Emeséről, mint a síelő Apjok-lányokról és más, az élvonalba is eljutott sportolókról, akik szintén nála kapták meg az alapokat. A legsikeresebbek mellett a legszerényebb sikerek gazdáit ugyanúgy szerette és támogatta tanácsaival, mint az élversenyzőket. „Semmi sincs ingyen” - hangsúlyozta, arra gondolván, hogy a sportsikerekért nagyon meg kell szenvedni. Ez így van a hétköznapi emberek szintjén is, akiknek saját tapasztalatai alapján bátran ajánlja a rendszeres testmozgást, elsősorban pedig a reggeli és az esti tornagyakorlatokat. 
Hogy nem csak a levegőbe beszél, annak bizonyságára búcsúzóul rögtönzött mini-tornaórát tartott, amelynek során minden gyakorlatot előtornászként, igen intenzíven maga is bemutatott.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 8)

*London 2012: harmincezer jegyet igényeltek a magyarok*
2010. 12. 07. 15.54

<RIGHT> 






*Harmincezer jegyet igényelt a magyarok részére a 2012-es játékokra a Pegazus Sport Tours, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság hivatalos utazási irodája, amely ötkarikás csomagjaival mintegy két-háromezer drukkernek kínál londoni szurkolási lehetőséget.*

A londoni olimpiai hivatalos jegyértékesítője - amint a keddi sajtótájékoztatón elhangzott - január 30-ig várja a visszaigazolást a szervezőktől (LOCOG), az értékesítés pedig március 1-én kezdődhet.
Kamuti Balázs sportigazgató elmondta: a belépők jóval drágábbak lesznek, mint Pekingben, a legolcsóbb tikett 8500 forintba, a legdrágább - a megnyitóra - 725 ezer forintba kerül. Az úszás- és atlétikadöntőkre a legolcsóbb jegyért 21.200 forintot, a kajak-kenu-finálékért 14.900 forintot kell fizetni.
A Pegazus hat éjszakás turnusokban kínál olimpiai csomagokat, s kedvezményt biztosít azoknak, akik január 31-ig lefoglalják útjukat. A legolcsóbb csomag - két csillagos hotelben, négy ágyas szobában - 610 ezer, a legdrágább - négy csillagos szállodában, két ágyas szobában - 1,4 millió forintba kerül. Az ár tartalmazza a szállást, a repülőjegyet és a belépőket.
Egyéni jegyvásárlásra is van lehetőség, ebben az esetben a Pegazus - az érdeklődés függvényében - sorsolással dönt az eladásról. A szurkolók közvetlenül a LOCOG-tól, és a többi EU-ország olimpiai bizottságától is vehetnek belépőket. A jegyekkel aznap ingyen lehet használni a tömegközlekedési eszközöket.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 13)

*A triatlon és a kajak-kenu felkerült a paralimpia műsorára*
2010. 12. 12. 08.46 

<RIGHT>



*


A 2016-os, Rio de Janeiró-i paralimpia programjában már ott lesz a triatlon és a kajak-kenu is.
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 13)

*Téli olimpia 2018: lemondott az Annecy-pályázat vezetője*
2010. 12. 13. 10.48

<RIGHT> 
*Lemondott a 2018-as téli olimpiára kandidáló és az elmúlt napokban számos kritikát kapott Annecy város pályázatának vezetője.*

Edgar Grospiron a kandidáló bizottság munkáját ellenőrző testület vasárnap esti ülésén jelentette be szándékát.
A pályázati munkát az elmúlt napokban több éles bírálat érte. A Francia Olimpiai Bizottság elnöke, Denis Masseglia szerint Annecy négy-öt hónapos lemaradásban van a másik két kandidálóval, Münchennel és a dél-koreai Pjongcsanggal szemben, de felemelte szavát a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság (NOB) két francia tagja, Jean-Claude Killy és Gyu Drut is. A "hármak" úgy vélik, az illetékesek nagyon lassan reagáltak a NOB júniusi kritikájára, az elképzelések újratervezésének folyamata több hónapig tartott, ez pedig komoly csúszást eredményezett.

A NOB a nyáron azt rótta fel Annecy pályázati bizottságának, hogy a versenyeket túlságosan szétszórná. A helyi döntéshozók mostanra úgy alakították át a terveket, hogy az egyes sportágak küzdelmeit Annecy és Chamonix körül bonyolítanák le.

*A 2018-as olimpiáért Annecy mellett München, illetve Pjongcsang verseng. A végleges munkákat január 11-ig kell benyújtani a NOB-hoz, melynek végrehajtó bizottsága július 6-án dönt a helyszínről.
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 18)

*Olimpia 2016: a brazilok az ausztrál mintát követik*
2010. 12. 16. 16.39 

<RIGHT> 






*Együttműködési megállapodást kötött egymással Brazília és Ausztrália külügyminisztere a 2016-os riói olimpia sikeres előkészítése és lebonyolítása érdekében.*

Celso Luiz Nunes Amorim és Kevin Rudd a dél-brazíliai Foz do Iguacuban szentesítette aláírásával az egyezséget szerdán.
Az elfogadott szövegben a felek leszögezik, hogy 2000-ben nagyon sikeres játékokat rendezett Sydney, s azt is, hogy az ausztrálok eltökéltek abban, tapasztalataik átadásával segítség a 2016-os riói házigazdákat. Ennek érdekében a két ország sportminisztere a jövőben több alkalommal is találkozik majd egymással. A tárgyalások fő témája az infrastruktúra fejlesztése és az események népszerűsítése lesz. A megállapodás közös befektetéseket is szorgalmaz.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 26)

*Kétmillió jegyet már lefoglaltak az olimpiára!*
2010. 12. 26. 08.50

<RIGHT> 



*


A szervezők bejelentése szerint már kétmillió sportrajongó jegyigénylését regisztrálták a 2012-es londoni nyári olimpiára.
*​*
*
Márciusban kezdődik a belépők értékesítése, akkor 8,8 millió tikettet bocsátanak piacra, a legolcsóbb 20 fontot, míg a legdrágább szimbolikusan 2012 fontot fog kóstálni. Utóbbi jegyek a megnyitó ünnepség legjobb helyeire szólnak.
Paul Deighton, a szervező bizottság elnöke szerint márciusig további félmillióan jelentkeznek majd belépőkért. A szervezők 440 millió fontos bevételt remélnek a jegyeladásból.
​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 2)

*BÚÉK!*

*Rio 2016 - Szilveszter olimpiai logóval*
2011. 01. 01. 12.58


<RIGHT> 




*


Az újesztendőt köszöntő zenés-táncos-tűzijátékos ünnepség részeként, kevéssel éjfél előtt mutatták be a 2016-os nyári olimpiai játékok hivatalos logóját Rio de Janeiróban.
*​*
*
A Copacabana homokján összegyűlt, legalább másfél millió brazil részvételével zajló hagyományos szilveszteri mulatság közben hatalmas kivetítőn tűnt fel az embléma, amelyet három, egymás kezét fogó, tánclépésben, sajátos körformában is összekapcsolódó narancssárga, kék és zöld színű stilizált emberfigura alkot.

* "Szeretnék gratulálni a riói csapatnak a 2016-os ötkarikás játékokra elfogadott és most bemutatott dizájnos logóhoz, amely nagyon innovatív és kreatív"* - _fogalmazott köszöntőjében az ünnepi alkalomból a helyszínre érkezett Jacques Rogge, a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság (NOB) elnöke._

A brazil nagyváros 2009-ben nyerte el a rendezés jogát, a NOB szavazásán Madrid, Tokió és Chicago pályázatát megelőzve győzött.
​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 7)

*A MACS vezetője szerint a NOB módosíthat eltiltási szabályzatán*
2011. 01. 05. 13.37

<RIGHT> 



*


A Magyar Antidopping Csoport (MACS) vezetője szerint a NOB módosíthatja azt a határozatát, amellyel az olimpiáról kizárja a doppingvétség miatt hat hónapnál hosszabb időre eltiltott sportolókat.
*​*
*

Tiszeker Ágnes doktor annak apropóján mondta ezt szerdán az MTI érdeklődésére, hogy a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság hovatovább két és fél éve született, a doppingvétséget a korábbiaknál szigorúbban büntető döntése mostanra "érte el" Magyarországot: a sportélet egyik vezető témájává nőtte ki magát a kérdés, hogy ott lehet-e a londoni olimpián a birkózó-világbajnok Kiss Balázs, illetve az Eb-bronzérmes úszó, Szepesi Nikolett.
Mindketten hat hónapnál hosszabb időtartamra szóló büntetést kaptak, márpedig a NOB 2008 nyarán az úgynevezett zéró tolerancia jegyében hozott - s az MTI által az év június 5-én ismertetett - határozatában kimondta: az olimpián nem vehet részt olyan versenyző, akit az előző négy évben doppingvétség miatt legalább fél esztendőre eltiltottak. 
A szabály az év július elsején lépett életbe, s mivel a 2008 augusztusában rendezett pekingi olimpia résztvevőit még nem érintette, először a 2012-es nyári játékok esetében "vizsgázik". Magyar szempontból akként, hogy a döntés nyomán nagy valószínűséggel nem lehet ott az indulók között az egy évre "elmeszelt" Kiss Balázs, akinek szervezetében tiltott szer nyomaira bukkantak a WADA, a Nemzetközi Doppingellenes Ügynökség szakemberei, illetve a versenysporttól szintén egy esztendőre száműzött Szepesi Nikolett sem, aki pedig azért lett elmarasztalva, mert az egyszer már visszavonult úszónő pályafutásának újrakezdését elfelejtette időben (a szabályok szerint kilenc hónappal a tervezett visszatérés előtt) bejelenteni, ez pedig doppingvétségnek minősült a nemzetközi szövetségnél, a FINA-nál.
"A hat hónapnál hosszabb eltiltást az olimpiáról való kirekesztéssel büntető 2008-as határozatot nem a WADA, hanem a NOB hozta, ilyen értelemben nekünk nincs hozzá közünk, a NOB-nak nem is kell róla bennünket informálnia - határolta be az illetékességet Tiszeker Ágnes doktor, a nemzeti doppingellenes szervezet szerepét idehaza betöltő MACS vezetője az MTI-nek. - Ha úgy tetszik, a NOB-nak szíve-joga eldönteni, hogy ki indulhat az olimpián, nekünk, a MACS-nak, a WADA-nak ehhez semmi köze nincsen. Azt a kérdést viszont magam is feltenném, hogy a NOB mért a hat hónapnál húzta meg a határt, s mért nem mondjuk egy évnél, mert azt nem látom, hogy a NOB milyen szakmai indokokra alapozta ezt a fél évet. Példának okáért a marihuánának a sportteljesítmény fokozásában általánosságban ugyan nincs sok köze, a lebukott sportoló büntetése azonban a körülmények megítélésétől függően éppúgy lehet három hónap, mint hat hónap, vagy egy év is akár. Akkor most, a londoni olimpiai részvételt nagyban befolyásoló ítéletek kiszabásánál a fegyelmi bizottságok majd rendre mérlegelni fognak? Úgy gondolom, túl nagy ár a hat hónap azért, hogy az illető azt letöltve ne mehessen az olimpiára... Ilyen árat fizethet Szepesi is a holléti kötelezettségből fakadó bejelentés elmulasztásáért."
A kérdésre, hogy mit érhet el a két érintett magyar esetében az ügyben most aktivizálódó hazai sportági szövetség, miután a birkózók vezetése jogorvoslatért a független nemzetközi döntőbírósághoz kíván fordulni, az úszóké pedig a FINA-nál szeretné elérni a doppingvétség utólagos törlését, a MACS vezetője így válaszolt:
"Mivel Szepesi már le is töltötte eltiltását, nehezen hiszem, hogy büntetése jogilag visszamenőlegesen megszüntethető, de persze versenyzője érdekében ezt meg kell próbálnia a Magyar Úszó Szövetségnek, miként Kiss esetében joga van a birkózószövetségnek is a sportdöntőbírósághoz mint a legmagasabb szintű fórumhoz fordulnia. Én azonban inkább bíznék abban, hogy a NOB valamit lép, s még történhet változás London előtt. Azt nem hiszem, hogy visszavonja a döntést, de a hat hónapot esetleg módosíthatja, hogy ne kapja rögtön az olimpiáról való kizárással a legsúlyosabb büntetést az olyan sportoló is, aki arra nem szolgált rá."
​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 14)

*A NOB egyeztetne a FIFA-val a 2022-es téli vb-ről*
2011. 01. 14. 04.18 


<RIGHT> 



*


A Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság még az előtt egyeztetne a Nemzetközi Labdarúgó Szövetséggel, hogy a FIFA eldönti, pontosan mikor is legyen a 2022-es katari futball-vb.

*​*
*Jacques Rogge, a NOB elnöke csütörtökön jelezte: arra kéri a FIFA-t, beszéljék meg az időpontot, mert tartani lehet attól, hogy a tél idejére tervezett vb ütközne a 2022-es téli olimpiával.
Rogge kiemelte: egyelőre nincsenek kapcsolatban a labdarúgó-szövetséggel, mert még nincs előkészítve a döntés, hogy a katari nyári, gyakorta 50 Celsius-fokot hozó melegből a januári-februári szezonba tegyék át a tornát - ez éppen a téli ötkarikás játékok időszaka.
"Az eredeti elképzelés szerint a 2022-es vb-t júniusban-júliusban rendezik. Ez állt a papírokban, és a FIFA-tagok arra szavaztak, hogy ha Katarban van a vb, akkor légkondicionált stadionokban játsszák a mérkőzéseket" - fogalmazott Rogge.
Joseph Blatter, a FIFA elnöke - aki éppen szerdán kért bocsánatot Rogge-tól a NOB-ot ért kritikái miatt - a múlt héten azt mondta: szerinte januárban kellene rendezni a katari vb-t. Hozzátette ugyanakkor, 11 év van még addig, és van idő a döntésre.
​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 23)

*London 2012 - Harmadik olimpiájára készül Geoff Huegill*
2011. 01. 22. 09.57

<RIGHT> 



*


Ott akar lenni a londoni olimpia úszóversenyén a Sydneyben ezüst- és bronzérmes ausztrál Geoff Huegill, aki 45 kilótól megszabadulva igyekszik visszanyerni korábbi formáját.
*​*
*
* "Nincs mit bizonyítanom, egyszerűen csak szeretem a versenyzést"* - közölte a 2004-ben visszavonult, tavaly visszatért és az Újdelhiben rendezett Ázsiai Játékokon 100 m pillangón győztes sportoló.

* "Tisztában vagyok azzal, hogy sok lehetőséget elpazaroltam az életem során, azt, amelyik a következő 18 hónapban kínálkozik, nem szeretném"* - tette hozzá.

A 31 éves ausztrál úszó a 2000-es nyári játékokon, hazai közönség előtt harmadik volt 100 m pillangón és másodikként végzett a 4x100-as vegyesváltóval. Athénban már kevésbé jött ki neki a lépés, s ezután vonult vissza.




*Az olimpiai bajnok kenyai botrányhős balesete*
2011. 01. 22. 14.40

<RIGHT>​*Kisebb sérüléseket szenvedett egy közlekedési balesetben Samuel Wanjiru olimpiai bajnok kenyai maratonfutó.
​*A 24 éves atléta pénteken egy kátyút került ki kocsijával, amikor összeütközött egy szemben haladó autóval. A karambol következtében - mely után szemtanúk szabadították ki a roncsból - a karja sebesült meg.
Wanjiru ennél komolyabb problémákkal küzd mostanában, ugyanis december 30-án engedély nélküli fegyvertartás vádjával bíróság elé állt. A vád szerint illegálisan tartott magánál egy AK-47-es gépfegyvert, inzultálta a házánál dolgozó éjjeliőrt, valamint egy vita után azzal fenyegette meg feleségét, hogy megöli. Az asszony a napokban cáfolta, hogy kibékültek volna, és beadta a válókeresetet.




*London 2012 - Már tesztelik a játékok elektronikai rendszerét*


<RIGHT> 



*


Másfél évvel a rajt előtt tesztelni kezdték a 2012-es londoni olimpia elektronikai rendszerét, amelyről több ezer órás üzemelés és kísérletezés után mondják majd ki, hogy alkalmas a megbízható működésre.
*​*
*
Egy 2000 négyzetméteres technológiai laborban szimulálják mind a 34 versenyhelyszín számítógépes összeköttetését.

* "Minden lehetséges helyzetet kipróbálunk, hogy megelőzhessük az esetleges helytelen eredmények megjelenését"* - mondta az egyik szervező.

* "Amikor egy sportoló beérkezik a célba, azonnal látni fogja az eredményét a kivetítőn, és nem kell arra várnia"* - ígérte 
Sebastian Coe, a játékok szervezőbizottságnak elnöke.

A szakembereknek 9500 számítógépet, 1000 hálózati és biztonsági berendezést, valamint 900 szervert kell összahangolniuk az olimpia kezdetére.


*London 2012 - 150-180 magyar indulóról beszélt Schmitt Coe-nak*

<RIGHT> 



*


Mintegy 150-180 magyar sportoló olimpiai részvételét valószínűsítette Schmitt Pál köztársasági elnök Lord Sebastian Coe-nak, a 2012-es nyári játékok főszervezőjének.
*​*
*
A magyar államfő - aki a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság tagja, s a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság tiszteletbeli elnöke - olimpiai bajnok társa meghívására, a londoni programja zárásaként sorra került hétfői találkozón ismerkedett az előkészületekkel.
Coe - a MOB honlapjának beszámolója szerint - a szervezőbizottság munkájáról adott tájékoztatást. Mint mondta, a LOCOG-ban jelenleg 1200 jól felkészült szakember tevékenykedik, a létszám lassan emelkedik egészen két és félezerig, a versenyek idején pedig mintegy hatezer munkatársat foglalkoztatnak majd. 
"Az Olimpiai Park szélén álló LOCOG székház 23. emeletén lévő szobájának ablakából mutatta be a javában folyó építkezések többségét, hiszen az Olimpiai Park közelében 18 versenyszínhely található, jó részük, mint az olimpiai stadion, az úszóközpont és a kerékpáros pálya, újonnan épült. Néhány továbbit korszerűsítenek, ideiglenes lelátóval látnak el" - idézi a honlap Schmitt Pált.
Coe megemlítette azt is, hogy az olimpiai létesítmények költsége mintegy kétmilliárd font (660 milliárd forint), ami a jelenlegi számítások szerint a bevételekből megtérül. Ebben a költségben azonban nem szerepelnek az infrastruktúra, valamint a közlekedés fejlesztésére szánt összegek.
A főszervező beszámolt a köztársasági elnöknek a szervezők egy korábbi döntéséről, mely szerint a résztvevők felkészülését messzemenően segítik az olimpiai játékok történetében első alkalommal elhatározott felajánlással. Ennek értelmében valamennyi nemzeti olimpiai bizottság számára 25 ezer fontos keretet szavaztak meg, amelyet szigetországi edzőtáborozásokra, tesztversenyek részvételére lehet felhasználni.




*London 2012 - Walesben edzőtáborozhatnak magyar súlyemelők*


<RIGHT> 



*


A 2012-es londoni olimpiát megelőzően magyar súlyemelők is edzőtáborozhatnak Nagy-Britanniában, közelebbről az önálló walesi sportági szövetség vendégeként, Cardiffban „akklimatizálódhatnak” a jövő évi csúcsesemény előtt.
*​*
*
Ezt a lehetőséget azok a megbeszélések teremtették meg, amelyeket a magyar és a walesi súlyemelő-szövetségek vezetői folytattak Budapesten az elmúlt napokban.

_„Myrddin John elnök járt nálunk, ismerkedett a terveinkkel, s áttekintettük vele a sportágfejlesztési elképzeléseket” - számolt be a látogatásról az MTI-nek Halász István, a Magyar Súlyemelő Szövetség (MSSZ) főtitkára. - Az együttműködésben számos lehetőség rejlik, már csak azért is, mert a 2012. évi nyári ötkarikás játékoknak otthont adó Nagy-Britannia egyik szövetségéről van szó.”_​_​_A főtitkár elmondta, a walesi elnökkel a közös edzőtáborok mellett arról is tárgyaltak, hogy az ottani válogatottak is elindulnak azon a magyarországi nemzetközi viadalon, amelyet az október közepi országos bajnoksághoz igazítva készül az MSSZ megrendezni.




*Olimpiai érmesek a Föld megmentéséért*

<RIGHT> 



*


Legalább 40-50 olimpiai érmes magyar sportoló vett részt kedden azon a Klíma Klub és a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság által szervezett demonstráción, amely a Föld klímaváltozásának jelentőségére hívta fel a figyelmet.
*​*
*
Az eseményen, melynek fővédnöke Schmitt Pál köztársasági elnök, védnöke pedig Tarlós István főpolgármester és Borkai Zsolt MOB-elnök, mintegy 500-an jelentek meg, köztük olyan legendás magyar sportolók, mint Gedó György ökölvívó, Balogh Gábor öttusázó, Verrasztó Zoltán úszó, Foltán László kenus, Martinek János öttusázó, Rákosi Gyula labdarúgó, Rejtő Ildikó vívó, vagy Dömötör Zoltán vízilabdázó, aki egyben az Olimpiai Bajnokok Klubjának elnöke.
"Hosszútávon akár a téli olimpiákat is veszélyeztetheti a klímaváltozás, amelyet környezetvédelemmel lehet megelőzni. A Nemzetközi és a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság számára is fontos feladat ez, ennek megfelelően mindkét szervezet külön programokat szervez. - mondta Babati Lajos, a MOB marketing és szervezési igazgatója az MTI-nek. - A MOB tudatosan neveli a sportolókba a környezetvédelmet, ezért rendez időről időre szemétszedési, ültetési akciókat".
A demonstráció résztvevői - köztük az összefogást jelképező, az Európai Unió összes országának népviseletébe öltözött kisebb csoport - a Clark Ádám térről egy világító földgömböt kísérve a Lánchídon vonultak át a Magyar Tudományos Akadémiához, ahol Nagy Tímea kétszeres olimpiai bajnok vívó és Kozmann György ötkarikás bronzérmes kenus tartott rövid beszédet. Eredetileg azt tervezték, hogy az esemény kapcsán lezárják a Lánchidat, de a Duna áradása miatt az autósok nem használhatják a rakpartokat, s az így nehézkesebbé váló közlekedés azt eredményezte, hogy a szervezők és a Budapesti Közlekedési Központ közös döntése értelmében a résztvevők a járdán vonultak át a pesti oldalra.
A rendezvény a Szentendrén szerdán sorra kerülő harmadik Magyarországi Klímacsúcs bevezető eseménye volt. Farkas Andrea, a Klíma Klub vezetője arról számolt be, hogy a konferencián a klímaváltozáshoz való alkalmazkodás lesz a legfontosabb téma.




*London 2012 - Idén már minden a kvótaszerzésről szól*

<RIGHT> 



*


Bár néhány sportágban már tavaly elkezdődött a kvalifikációs időszak, leginkább az idei teljesítmények alapján lehet majd kvótához jutni a londoni olimpiára.
*​*
*Magyarországnak jelenleg három helye van a 2012-es nyári játékokra: az elsőt a világbajnok sportlövő, Sidi Péter szerezte meg július végén a müncheni vb-n, a másik kettő a női súlyemelőket illeti, akik a szeptemberi világbajnokságon szerepeltek kvalifikációt érően.
A sportágak nagyobb részében a selejtezős versenyeken közvetlenül lehet kvótákat szerezni. Akadnak azonban olyan sportágak is, melyekben hosszabb kvalifikációs időszakot határoztak meg, ez alatt lehet teljesíteni a részvételi szinteket, szintidőket (atlétika, úszás), vagy az adott időszakot lezáró világranglistás helyezések alapján osztják ki az indulást érő helyek nagyobb részét (például vívás), esetleg az abban az időszakban figyelembe vett külön lista dönt a londoni résztvevőkről (például cselgáncs).
Idén egy olyan verseny lesz Magyarországon, melyen közvetlenül kvótákat osztanak. A szegedi síkvízi kajak-kenu világbajnokság (augusztus 17-21.) a sportág legfontosabb kvalifikációs viadala, a londoni helyek túlnyomó többsége a csongrádi megyeszékhelyen talál gazdára.
Xlsport








​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 28)

*Rogge: az illegális sportfogadás az olimpiát is fenyegeti*
2011. 01. 28. 03.47

<RIGHT> 



*


Jacques Rogge, a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság (NOB) elnöke szerint az illegális sportfogadás olyan komolyan fenyegeti az ötkarikás játékokat, akár a dopping.
*​*
*
A belga sportvezető csütörtökön, a világ sportjában egyre gyakoribb törvénytelen fogadásokról szóló konferencia megnyitóján mondta mindezt, s hozzátette, a NOB március 1-jére összehívott egy találkozót, amelyen a különböző országok és sportszervezetek vezetőivel közösen egyeztetnek a felmerült kérdésekben.
"Ugyanúgy fogunk eljárni, ahogyan a Nemzetközi Doppingellenes Ügynökség létrehozásakor, tehát most is számítunk a kormányok segítségére - mondta Rogge. - A sportvilág egyedül nem képes megoldani ezt a problémát, együtt kell dolgoznunk az országok vezetőivel, a szerencsejáték-szervezőkkel, a jóhiszemű fogadóirodákkal és mindenki mással is, aki elkötelezett a tiszta sport iránt."
Rogge úgy fogalmazott, az olimpián eddig még nem jelentek meg a törvénytelen fogadások, de "naivak lennénk, ha azt hinnénk, hogy ez sosem történhet meg a jövőben, vagy akár már a 2012-es londoni játékokon."
A Nemzetközi Sportújságíró Szövetség (AIPS) által szervezett konferencián Alexandre Fourtoy, az Európai Labdarúgó Szövetség (UEFA) kommunikációs igazgatója elmondta, a kontinentális szervezet 2009-ben 53 tagállam 29 ezer mérkőzését vizsgálta meg, s ezek 0,7 százalékánál merült fel az illegális fogadás gyanúja. Fourtoy hozzátette, naponta 100 millió fogadást vizsgál meg az UEFA.




*London 2012 - Ötvenezer embert mozgósítana a malajziai kormány*


<RIGHT> 



*


Ötvenezer Nagy-Britanniában élő malajziait mozgósítana a 2012-es londoni olimpia idejére a távol-keleti ország kormánya.
*​*
*
"Mintegy 12 ezer malajziai diák és 38 ezer odatelepült honfitársunk található a brit szigeteken, akiket pólókkal és egyéb szuvenírekkel kívánunk ellátni" - jelentette ki szerdán Ahmad Shabery Cheek ifjúsági és sportminiszter.
A tárcavezető hozzátette: megpróbálják összefogni a szóba jöhető állampolgárokat, hogy egységes szurkolótáborként buzdítsák a malajziai sportolókat a nyári játékokon.



Xlsport
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 7)

*London 2012 - Megvan az olimpia hivatalos söre*

<RIGHT>






*A holland Heineken lesz a 2012-es londoni olimpia hivatalos söre.*


A csütörtök esti megállapodás értelmében az amszterdami italmárkának kizárólagos joga lesz sört árulni azokon a hivatalos ötkarikás helyszíneken, ahol engedélyezett lesz az alkoholfogyasztás.
A szervezők először egy angol sörgyártóval tárgyaltak, de miután nem sikerült megállapodni, a Heineken lett a befutó.
Paul Deighton, a szervezőbizottság főigazgatója azt mondta: ezzel a szerződéssel már 670 millió fontra nőtt a szponzoroktól befolyó összeg, s ez már eléri az eredetileg célként kitűzött 650-700 milliós tervet.
A Heineken nemcsak az olimpián van jelen, ugyanis a labdarúgó Bajnokok Ligája, valamint a rögbi Világ- és Európa-kupa támogatója is.


*London 2012 - A Hyde Park tavában lesz a triatlon úszószáma*

<RIGHT>






*A Hyde Park tavában, a Serpentine-ban lesz a 2012-es londoni olimpia triatlon versenyének úszó száma.*


Ez azzal dőlt el, hogy a helyi hatóságok engedélyt adtak egy 3000 férőhelyes lelátó ideiglenes megépítésére.
A tavon rendezik majd az ötkarikás játékok nyíltvízi úszóversenyeit is.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 11)

*London 2012 - A Buckinham Palota előtt lesz a bringás befutó*

<RIGHT> 



*


A Buckingham Palota előtti szakaszon, a The Mall-on lesz a 2012-es londoni olimpia országúti kerékpáros versenyének befutója - jelentették be kedden a szervezők.
*​*
*

A férfi és a női viadal résztvevői számára egy nagyon "közönségbarát", vagyis rengeteg szurkolót vonzó útvonalat állítottak össze azok után, hogy a versenyzők a 2008-as pekingi játékokon ebből a szempontból meglehetősen éles kritikákat fogalmaztak meg a kínai rendezők felé. Most olyan nevezetességek mellett halad majd el a karaván London belvárosán túl, mint a Richmond Park, a Hampton Court Palace vagy az emelkedős Box Hill.
Londonban, a mezőnyverseny során a férfiakra 265, a nőkre 140 km vár. Az utolsó 15 km viszonylag sík lesz, így akár a helyi kedvenc sprinter, Mark Cavendish is esélyes lehet az aranyéremre. Az utóbbi öt olimpián a férfiak viadala mindig szökés után dőlt el, vagyis a sprinterek nem igazán szóltak bele a dobogóért folyó harcba.




*London 2012 - 84 év után újra olimpián az uruguayi futballcsapat*
2011. 02. 10. 14.22 

<RIGHT> 



*


Az uruguayi olimpiai labdarúgó-válogatott szerdán egy góllal legyőzte Argentínát az U20-as világbajnokság dél-amerikai selejtezőjében, ezzel biztosította helyét a jövő évi londoni játékokon.
*​*
*
A nyári játékokon legutóbb 1928-ban szerepelt uruguayi csapat négy forduló alatt 10 pontot gyűjtött, ezzel vezeti a sorozatot, amelyből már csak egy forduló van hátra. A második pozíciót a 9 pontos Brazília foglalja el, harmadik a 2004-ben és 2008-ban is olimpiai bajnok argentin együttes 6 ponttal. A kontinentális selejtező első két helyezettje jut ki az olimpiára, míg az első négy a júliusban, Kolumbiában sorra kerülő U20-as vb-n indulhat.

*Uruguay 1924-ben és 1928-ban olimpiai bajnoki címet szerzett.

*​*
*
Xlsport​


----------



## gusztibi (2011 Február 13)

TH6777 írta:


> *London 2012 - Megvan az olimpia hivatalos söre*
> 
> <right>
> 
> ...


Remélem a Magyar vizilabda csapat Londonban is Aranyérmes lesz


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 19)

*Szocsi 2014 - Putyin: a helyi sípályák olyan jók, mint az Alpokban*


<RIGHT> 



*


A 2014-es szocsi téli olimpia sípályái ugyanolyan jók, mint az Alpokban találhatók - jelentette ki Vlagyimir Putyin orosz miniszterelnök.
*​*
*
A kormányfő és Dmitrij Medvegyev államfő pénteken a helyszínre látogatott, és megtekinti azt a Európa Kupa-viadalt, amely tulajdonképpen az első tesztversenye a három év múlva esedékes ötkarikás játékoknak.


* Putyin jelezte:* beszélt szakértőkkel, akiktől azt az információt kapta, hogy a szocsi lejtők ugyanolyan jók, mint az ausztriai vagy a svájci pályák.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 26)

*Téli olimpia 2018 - Tiltakoznak Garmisch-Partenkirchenben*

<RIGHT> 



*


A Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság (NOB) helyszínbejárása előtt hat nappal tiltakozási megmozdulást indítottak Garmisch-Partenkirchen lakói, akik szerint a 2018-as ötkarikás játékok megrendezése túl nagy falat lenne a városnak.
*​*
*
Németország a benyújtott pályázatában Münchent és - a vasárnap zárult alpesisí-világbajnokságnak is otthont adott - Garmischt jelölte meg helyszínként, a megmozdulást szervező állampolgárok azonban mindenképpen szeretnék megakadályozni, hogy a 2018-as esemény egyes versenyeit ott rendezzék meg.

A NOB végrehajtó bizottsága a jövő héten utazik el helyszínbejárásra a három pályázóhoz, Németországba, a dél-koreai Pjongcsangba, valamint a franciaországi Annecyba.


*Arról, hogy melyik ország rendezheti meg a 2018-as téli olimpiát, július 6-án, a dél-afrikai Durbanben határoz a NOB.*


*London 2012 - Kész a kerékpáros pálya*

* <RIGHT> *
*



**


Elsőként a kerékpáros pálya készült el azon létesítmények közül, amelyek az olimpiai parkban épülnek a 2012-es londoni nyári játékokra.

*​*
*A pályabringások egy 6000 férőhelyes, 94 millió fontért épített arénában tekernek majd az érmekért a 17 hónap múlva esedékes ötkarikás játékokon.


A "teknőt" a pekingi olimpián hét aranyérmet begyűjtő brit kerekesek fogják tesztelni, ezzel együtt a sportági bázis számukra változatlanul a 2002-es Nemzetközösségi Játékokra épült manchesteri pálya marad.


*London 2012 - Semenya fontolgatja, hogy indul 1500-on*


<RIGHT> 



*


Kacérkodik az 1500 m-en való indulással a jövő évi, londoni olimpián Caster Semenya, a dél-afrikaiak 800 m-en világbajnok futója.

*​*
*Erről maga a 20 éves atléta beszélt egy újságnak adott interjújában. Mint fogalmazott: fontolóra veszi, hogy ezen a távon is kipróbálja magát a brit fővárosban.
Semenya a közelmúltban sérülés miatt több hónapot kihagyott, s először vasárnap, Potchefstroomban állt rajthoz.
A 800 m 2009-es vb-aranyérmese berlini sikerét követően közel egy évig nem versenyezhetett, mert férfias külseje miatt megkérdőjeleződött, hogy valóban a gyengébbik nemhez tartozik-e. A nemzetközi szövetség a vb-t követően hosszú vizsgálódásba kezdett, s annak időtartama alatt nem engedte rajthoz állni a fiatal versenyzőt, aki így csak tavaly júliusban indulhatott újra atlétikai viadalon.




*Montezemolo nemet mondott a római olimpiai pályázat vezetésére*

<RIGHT> 



*


Luca Di Montezemolo, a Forma-1-es Ferrari istálló elnöke mégsem vállalta el a római pályázat vezetését a 2020-as olimpiára.
*​*
*
Montezemolo korábban jelezte, hogy csak megfelelő gazdasági és politikai támogatottság esetén fogadja el a felkérést. Gianni Alemanno, Róma polgármestere hétfőn - ahogy fogalmazott - sajnálattal vette tudomásul, hogy 1990-es labdarúgó-világbajnokságot sikerre vezető sportvezető és üzletember végül nemet mondott a posztra.
Montezemolo helyett így Mario Pescante, az Olasz Olimpiai Bizottság alelnöke vezeti majd a pályázatot.

* A 2020-as ötkarikás játékok helyszínéről 2013-ban dönt a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság. Róma eddig egyszer, 1960-ban adott otthont a világ legjelentősebb sporteseményének.
*​*
*
Xlsport










​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 17)

*London 2012 - Megállt a visszaszámláló óra*

<RIGHT> 



*


Egy nappal azután, hogy elindították, meghibásodott Londonban az az óriási óra, mely visszaszámol a jövő évi olimpia július 29-i rajtjáig.

*​*
*A hatalmas digitális időmérőt hétfőn négy brit ötkarikás bajnok leplezte le a Trafalgar téren, kedden pedig 500 nap 7 óra 6 perc 56 másodpercnél állt meg.
"Nagyon szerencsétlen eset, amit nagyon sajnálunk - áll a gyártó Omega vállalat keddi közleményében. - Nyilvánvalóan technikai problémával állunk szemben, s szakembereink már dolgoznak a kijavításán. Bízunk benne, hogy hamarosan visszavihetjük a helyére."
Sebastian Coe, a szervező bizottság elnöke az óra leleplezésekor arról beszélt, hogy az időmérő minden Trafalgar térre látogatót emlékeztet majd rá, hogy a világ legnagyobb sporteseménye hamarosan megkezdődik Londonban.




*London 2012 - Triatlonversenyek két nap szünettel*

<RIGHT> 



*


Az olimpiák történetében először nem egymás utáni két napon bonyolítják le a triatlonversenyeket a jövő évi londoni játékokon.
*​*
*
A nemzetközi sportági szövetség (ITU) előzetese szerint a női futamot az augusztus 4-i "Szuper szombaton", a férfiak küzdelmét pedig augusztus 7-én, kedden rendezik. A 2000-es debütálás óta Sydneyben, Athénban és Pekingben is két nap alatt végeztek ötkarikás programjukkal a triatlonosok.
Londonban a sportág központi helyszíne a Hyde Park lesz, ennek a tavában, a Serpentine-ban úsznak majd a versenyzők, míg a kerékpáros útvonal érinteni fog külső helyszíneket is, így a város több nevezetes pontját: a Buckingham-palotát, a Wellington-diadalívet, a Hyde Park Cornert és a Constitution Hillt. 
A futást a Hyde Parkban rendezik.




*London 2012 - Alanyi jogon indulhat mindkét brit kosárválogatott*

<RIGHT> 



*


A Nemzetközi Kosárlabda Szövetség (FIBA) döntése alapján alanyi jogon indulhat házigazdaként Nagy-Britannia férfi és női válogatottja a jövő évi, londoni olimpián.
*​*
*
A FIBA tájékoztatása szerint a végrehajtó bizottság vasárnapi ülésén az illetékesek elismerték, hogy egyrészt a brit kosársport jelentős előrelépést tett a nyári Európa-bajnokságokra való kijutással, másrészt a szigetország szövetsége garanciát vállalt, hogy a 2012-es játékok után tovább fejleszti a sportágat. A testület 16-4 arányban szavazta meg a rendezők automatikus részvételét.
A vasárnapi tanácskozás másik döntése az volt, hogy - a tavaly a férfi világbajnokságnak otthont adott - Törökország kapta meg a 2014-es női vb lebonyolítási jogát, a másik jelentkező Ausztrália volt.

 *Az olimpia 12 csapatos férfi kosártornájának mezőnye:
* -----------------------------------------------------
Nagy-Britannia (házigazda), Egyesült Államok (világbajnok), a 2011. augusztus 31. és szeptember 18. között Litvániában sorra kerülő Európa-bajnokság első két helyezettje, az Afrika-bajnok (augusztus, Elefántcsontpart), az Ázsia-bajnok (szeptember, Libanon), az Amerika-bajnokság első két helyezettje (augusztus, helyszín később), az Óceánia-bajnok (augusztus, Ausztrália/Új-Zéland) és a 12 csapatos olimpiai kvalifikációs torna első három helyezettje (2012 július, helyszín később)

* A női torna mezőnye:
* --------------------
Nagy-Britannia (házigazda), Egyesült Államok (világbajnok), a 2011. június 18. és július 3. között Lengyelországban sorra kerülő Európa-bajnokság aranyérmese, az Amerika-bajnok (szeptember, helyszín később), az Ázsia-bajnok (augusztus, helyszín később), az Afrika-bajnok (szeptember, Mali), az Óceánia-bajnok (szeptember, Ausztrália/Új-Zéland) és a 12 csapatos olimpiai kvalifikációs torna első öt helyezettje (2012 június, helyszín később)

* A férfi és női olimpiai kvalifikációs tornákra a kontinensbajnokságokon a kvótáról épphogy lemaradó országokat hívják meg, Európából 4, Amerikából 3, Afrikából és Ázsiából 2-2, Óceániából pedig 1 csapatot.*

Xlsport​
*
​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 5)

*Szocsi 2014 - Új versenyszámok kerülhetnek a programba*
2011. 04. 05. 01.02 

<RIGHT> 



*


Jacques Rogge, a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság (NOB) elnöke várhatóan szerdán jelenti be Londonban, hogy melyek azok a versenyszámok, amelyek a 2014-es szocsi téli játékokon debütálnak majd.
*​*
*
A női síugrók öt éve kampányolnak azért, hogy részt vehessenek az ötkarikás eseményen, de ugyancsak a programba kerülésért harcol a síakrobaták félcső és a hódeszkások slope style (trükk) versenyszáma, a sílövők a vegyescsapatok, a szánkósok és a műkorcsolyázók pedig a csapatok versenyét szeretnék az olimpiai műsorban látni.

A NOB 15 fős végrehajtó bizottsága októberben az összes szám programba vételével kapcsolatban pozitívan foglalt állást, ugyanakkor hangsúlyozta: az ötkarikás műsorba kerüléshez még mindegyiknek bizonyítania kell. A dpa információi szerint Rogge azért ismerteti már szerdán a döntést, hogy a szocsi szervezőknek elegendő idejük legyen az újabb versenyszámok nyomán szükségessé váló változtatásokra.

XLsport

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 9)

*Szocsi 2014 - Hat versenyszámmal bővül a program*

<RIGHT> 



*


A Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság (NOB) végrehajtó testülete szerdán úgy döntött, hogy hat új versenyszámmal bővíti a 2014-es szocsi téli játékok programját.

*​*
*Mindez azt jelenti, hogy az oroszországi eseményen az évek óta a részvételért küzdő női síugrók mellett a férfi és női síakrobaták félcső, a sílövők vegyescsapat, valamint a szánkósok és műkorcsolyázók csapatversenye mutatkozhat be.
A hódeszkások és a síakrobaták slope style (trükk) számával, valamint az alpesi sízők csapatversenyével kapcsolatban egyelőre nem hoztak döntést, a NOB az elkövetkező hónapokban tovább vizsgálja a három versenyszám lehetséges programba vételét.
A hódeszkások slope style számának felvétele Magyarország szempontjából is lényeges lehet, a 18 esztendős Gyarmati Anna ugyanis a múlt héten épp ebben a kategóriában nyert ifjúsági világbajnokságot, ráadásul ebben a szezonban az Európa Kupában is diadalmaskodott.

A 15 fős végrehajtó bizottság döntését bejelentő Christophe Dubi, a NOB sportigazgatója azt mondta, elsősorban azt vették figyelembe, hogy a különböző versenyszámok mit adhatnak az olimpiai mozgalomnak.

"A műkorcsolya például egy hihetetlen sportág - fogalmazott. - Rendkívül népszerű az egész világon, kultúrától és korosztálytól függetlenül. A műkorcsolyázók csapatversenye óriási értéket ad majd az ötkarikás programhoz."

* A női síugrók kitörő örömmel fogadták, hogy hosszú évek próbálkozásai után a NOB végül zöld utat adott a játékokon való szereplésükhöz.*

_"A sportágunk az elmúlt 10 évben folyamatosan fejlődött, de az olimpiai részvétellel sikerül megtennünk a következő nagyon fontos lépést" - jelentette ki az amerikai Lindsey Van, a női síugrás 2009-es világbajnoka._​_​_*A szerdán meghozott határozat azt is jelenti, hogy egyetlen sportág, az északi összetett maradt a téli játékok programján, amelyben nők nem versenyezhetnek.*


*Hamarosan utal a MOB a szövetségeknek*
2011. 04. 08. 18.23 

 <RIGHT> 
_*



*_*


Amint a szövetségek aláírják a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottsággal (MOB) a szerződéseket, azt követően a szervezet két napon belül átutalja a számukra megállapított sportszakmai támogatásokat - többek között ez hangzott el a MOB pénteki, főtitkári értekezletén.
*​*
* Molnár Zoltán, a MOB főtitkára tájékoztatta a szövetségeket a támogatási szerződésekkel kapcsolatos teendőkről és tudnivalókról. Az értekezleten 42 szövetségből 38 képviseltette magát.
 
A MOB közlése szerint Molnár kiemelte: a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság saját bevételei terhére, január elsejétől több mint 100 millió forintot már megelőlegezett a szövetségek részére.
​
 Az utalások dátumai a következők: két napon belül utalják a megállapított összeg 50 százalékát, miután a szövetségek aláírják a szerződéseket. Ebből az 50 százalékos összegből automatikusan törlődik a már kiküldött előleg. 

A következő időpont szeptember 15-e lesz, addig a szövetségek megkapják az összeg második, 40 százalékos részletét. A harmadik részletet, a fennmaradó 10 százalékot novemberben utalja a MOB.

​



​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 10)

*London 2012 - Hét magyar arany várható a szimulátor szerint*

<RIGHT> 



*


Hét magyar aranyérmet jósol Londonra a USA Today internetes kiadásában elindított Olympic Medal Tracker-program.
*​*
*
A sportolók formájának változásán alapuló olimpiaiérem-figyelő - az origo.hu ismertetése szerint - hetente változtatja a virtuális éremtáblázat állását és a versenyszámok első nyolc helyezettjének nevét, annak függvényében, hogy a versenyeken ki hogyan szerepel.

* Magyar részről jelenleg a szülés előtt álló kajakos, Janics Natasa számíthat aranyéremre 200 méteren, valamint 500 méteren a női kajakkettes és a kajaknégyes. Ugyancsak olimpiai bajnok lesz a szimulátor szerint a tornász Berki Krisztián lólengésben, továbbá az öttusázó Marosi Ádám, a férfi légpuska 3x40 lövéses számában Sidi Péter, valamint a párbajtőröző Szász Emese.
*​*
*
* A rendszer a 7 arany mellé 9 ezüstöt és 5 bronzot is jósol a magyaroknak a jövő évi ötkarikás játékokra.*

Borkai Zsolt, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság elnöke az MTI-nek adott év eleji interjúban úgy fogalmazott: tíz érem megszerzésére lát esélyt Londonban, örülni fog, ha a magyar csapat eléri a pekingi eredményességet, és boldog lesz, ha három aranynál többet sikerül nyerni a jövő évi játékokon.


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 29)

*London 2012 - Minden jegy elkelt a nyitó- és a záróünnepségre*
2011. 04. 28. 11.38 


 <RIGHT> 



*


Minden jegy elkelt a jövő évi londoni nyári olimpia nyitó-, illetve záróünnepségére.

*​*
*A szervezők (LOCOG) szerdai közleménye alapján már az is biztosra vehető, hogy a pályakerékpáros küzdelmeket, a ritmikus gimnasztika, a triatlon, az öttusa, valamint a lovastusa versenyeit is telt ház előtt rendezik meg. Az úszás és a tenisz küzdelmeire már csak korlátozott számban kaphatók jegyek. 
A tájékoztatás szerint a *650 sportesemény* több mint felére túljelentkezés van, így a regisztrálók között sorsolás útján döntik majd el, hogy kik jutnak belépőkhöz.

* A jegyek értékesítéséből 500 millió fontos bevételt várnak a szervezők.*

* Az olimpia 2012. július 27-én kezdődik, a záróünnepségre pedig augusztus 12-én kerül sor.
*
*
*​*
**London 2012 - Beckham szerepelne a hazai olimpián*

<RIGHT> 



*


Megerősítette, hogy szeretne pályára lépni jövőre a londoni játékokon David Beckham, a Los Angeles Galaxy angol futballsztárja.
*​*
*
* "Örülnék, ha pályára léphetnék a hazai olimpián, méghozzá játékosként"* - mondta kedden a két hét múlva 36 éves középpályás.

A válogatott korábbi kapitányának novemberben jár le a szerződése a kaliforniai klubbal, de nem foglalkozik a visszavonulás gondolatával:
_*"Fittnek érzem magam, jól teljesítek a meccseken, úgyhogy folytatni akarom. Néhány hónap múlva végiggondolom, hogy hol."
*_​_*
*_A középpályás állítólag elképzelhetőnek tartja, hogy marad az észak-amerikai bajnokságban (MLS), de előfordulhat, hogy visszatér hazájába, ahol legutóbb a Tottenham Hotspurnél edzett.



*A világ legnagyobb olimpiai múzeuma épül Katarban*

<RIGHT> 



*


A világ legnagyobb olimpiai múzeuma épül fel Katarban: a létesítmény területe 18 ezer négyzetméter lesz.
*​*
*
A grandiózus építmény terveit a 2012-es londoni játékokon mutatják be. 
A múzeum mintája a barcelonai hasonló létesítmény. A katariak Joan Sibinát bízták meg a tervezéssel. A spanyol építész álmodta meg a Juan Antonio Samaranchnak, a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság tavaly elhunyt örökös tiszteletbeli elnökének nevét viselő barcelonai múzeumot.





*Szocsi 2014 - Jövőre készen lesznek a létesítmények*

<RIGHT> 



*


A jövő év végére az összes versenyhelyszín, sportcsarnok elkészül a 2014-es szocsi téli olimpiára.
*​*
*
"Biztosak vagyunk abban, hogy képesek leszünk a sportinfrastruktúra kialakítását befejezni a következő évben - közölte a munkálatok felügyeletével megbízott Dmitrij Kozak orosz miniszterelnök-helyettes, amikor Vlagyimir Putyin kormányfővel találkozott kedden. - A hegyvidéki létesítmények már idén készen állnak majd, a tengerparti létesítményeket pedig legkésőbb jövőre fejezzük be" - tette hozzá.
Kozak szakértői becslésekre hivatkozva arról is beszámolt a miniszterelnöknek, hogy az előkészületek 70 százalékát már megtették.
*A szervezőbizottság jövőre 19 hazai és nemzetközi versenyt tervez rendezni a létesítmények tesztelése céljából.* Putyin kiemelte a minőség ellenőrzésének fontosságát, mert mint utalt rá, az olimpiai sportcsarnokokat és versenypályákat évtizedekig szeretnék használni a játékok után.


*London 2012 - MOB-munkalátogatás a helyszínen*

<RIGHT> 



*


Bő egy évvel a londoni ötkarikás játékok előtt a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság (MOB) küldöttsége helyszíni látogatás keretében megtekinti a készülő létesítményeket és kétoldalú tárgyalásokat folytat a szervezőbizottság (LOCOG) vezetőivel.

*​*
*A MOB tájékoztatása szerint a szervezet szakmai delegációja Borkai Zsolt elnök vezetésével kedden utazott a brit fővárosba, ahol meglátogatja a már befejezett és a készülőfélben lévő sportlétesítményeket, így például az Olimpiai Parkot és az olimpiai falut.
A munkalátogatás fő célja, hogy a MOB operatív vezetői a LOCOG irányítóival kétoldalú tárgyalásokat folytassanak a helyszínen a magyar olimpiai csapat sikeres részvételének biztosítása érdekében.

*A MOB képviselői a Hyde Parkba is ellátogatnak, ahol a nemzeti olimpiai bizottságok közül elsőként megkoszorúzzák a 2005. július 7-i londoni merénylet emlékművét. Azon a napon London belvárosában több robbantásos merénylet történt, miután kihirdették, hogy a brit főváros nyerte el a 2012-es olimpia rendezési jogát.

*​*
*

*London 2012 - A londoni filharmonikusok játsszák a himnuszokat*


<RIGHT> 



*


A Londoni Filharmonikus Zenekar előadásában hallhatják majd hazájuk himnuszát a jövő évi, londoni olimpia aranyérmesei.
*​*
*
A szervezők közlése szerint a filharmonikusok mind a 205 résztvevő ország himnuszát felveszik a rajt előtt, s ezeket játsszák majd le az eredményhirdetések során.

* A zenekar illetékesei úgy gondolják, hogy a munka mintegy 50 órát vesz igénybe; a felvételeket a világhírű Abbey Road stúdióban készítik el.
*​*
*

*Szocsi 2014 - Svájci lett a sportigazgató*


<RIGHT> 



*


A svájci jégkorongligából "erősített" a 2014-es szocsi téli olimpia szervezőbizottsága: Werner Augsburger lett a játékok sportigazgatója.
*​*
*
Az 52 éves szakember a korábbi két szezonban az alpesi ország hokiligájának főigazgatója volt. Elmondása szerint nagy megtiszteltetés számára, hogy a szocsi szervezők ilyen munkával bízták meg.


* Augsburger három olimpián - a 2004-es athéni, a 2006-os torinói és a 2008-as pekingi játékokon - a svájci küldöttség vezetője volt.
*​*
*
XLsport
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 1)

*A kormány is megadta a garanciát a Világjátékokhoz*
2011. 05. 31. 17.10

<RIGHT> 



*


Budapest után kedden a kormány is megadta a szükséges garanciát, így a Nemzeti Sportszövetség (NSSZ) leadhatja a 2017-es Világjátékokra szóló magyar pályázatot.
*​*
*
Az NSSZ keddi tájékoztatása szerint a kormány hat, a főváros pedig két milliárd forintra vállalt garanciát, így Budapest Gödöllővel közösen kandidál az olimpián kívüli sportágak világversenyének megrendezésére.
A pályázat leadási határideje ma (kedd) éjfél, ezért Szántó Éva, az NSSZ főtitkára Düsseldorfba utazott, hogy személyesen adja át az anyagot Joachim Gossownak, a Világjátékok Nemzetközi Szövetsége (IWGA) ügyvezető igazgatójának.
Szántó az elutazását megelőző sajtótájékoztatón hangsúlyozta, hogy "a jó pályázati anyagra és a magyar sportban meglévő szaktudásra" alapozzák a sikert, hozzátéve, hogy az NSSZ információi szerint Fokvárost, Moszkvát és Wroclavot kell legyőzni a 2017-es Világjátékok megrendezéséért.
"Budapest számára racionálisan elérhető cél a Világjátékok sikeres megrendezése – mondta a Liszt Ferenc repülőtéren rendezett sajtóeseményen Szeneczey Balázs, Tarlós István főpolgármester kabinetfőnöke. - Soha nem volt még ilyen sok sportágat felvonultató világesemény Magyarországon, és ez jó ajánlólevél lehet egy esetleges későbbi olimpiai kandidáláshoz is."

* Az IWGA várhatóan június végén küld szemlebizottságot a kandidálókhoz, s a döntést még az idei év végén meghozza a szervezet.
*​*
*
*Elhunyt Ausztrália legidősebb olimpikonja*
2011. 05. 31. 07.21

 <RIGHT> 
*



**


Kilencvenhat éves korában elhunyt Bill Roycroft, Ausztrália legidősebb olimpikonja, az 1960-as római játékok aranyérmese.
*​*
** Az ausztrál lovas szövetség hétfői bejelentése szerint Roycroft a Victoria állambeli Camperdown kórházában halt meg, betegség következtében.
*​*
** Roycroft a lovastusa csapatversenyében nyert olimpiai bajnoki címet 45 évesen, úgy, hogy előtte kulcscsonttörést szenvedett. Ebben a számban sorozatban öt olimpián szerepelt.
*​*
*​*​**Olimpiai Bajnokok Klubja - Steinmetz Barnabás az elnökségben*
2011. 05. 30. 22.44 

* <RIGHT> *
*



**


Beválasztották az elnökségbe az Olimpiai Bajnokok Klubjának hétfői közgyűlésén Steinmetz Barnabást.
*​*
** A kétszeres olimpiai bajnok vízilabdázó a tavaly novemberben elhunyt Polyák Imre, olimpiai aranyérmes birkózó megüresedett helyét foglalta el a testületben.*
* 
Schmitt Pál köztársasági elnök levélben üdvözölte a közgyűlést, amelyet Dömötör Zoltán elnök olvasott fel:
*​*
**  "Változatlanul az olimpiai család tagjának, vallom, érzem magam és sajnálom, hogy ezúttal nem lehetek jelen" - írta* az államfő, majd elismeréssel állapította meg, hogy a bajnokok igazi szolidaritással, példamutatással igyekeznek népszerűsíteni az olimpiai mozgalmat, jó példával elől járva mozgásra, egészséges életmódra és nem utolsósorban sportszerűségre a fair play szellemének követésére ösztönzik utódaikat.


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 10)

*London 2012 - Elkészült a kosárcsarnok*
2011. 06. 09. 21.32

 <RIGHT> 



*


Szűk 14 hónappal a nyitóünnepség előtt elkészült a jövő évi, londoni olimpia kosárlabdatornájának otthont adó csarnok.
*​*
*
A 12 ezer férőhelyes aréna 15 hónap alatt épült fel, és immár a negyedik üzemkész létesítmény az Olimpiai Parkban. Az első tesztversenyt augusztusban rendezik benne.


*A 35 méter magas, fehér színben pompázó csarnok - amelyben a kézilabdás helyosztók is lesznek - az egyik legnagyobb ideiglenes olimpiai helyszín, a játékok után ugyanis elbontják.
*​*
*
*A CAS szeptemberben határoz a "hat hónapos" olimpiai szabályról*

_ <RIGHT>_
*



**


Szeptember végére ígéri az úgynevezett hat hónapos olimpiai szabállyal kapcsolatos állásfoglalását a nemzetközi Sportdöntőbíróság (CAS).*​*
​*_Az Egyesült Államok Olimpiai Bizottsága (USOC) és a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság (NOB) fordult közösen még április végén a CAS-hoz a szabályozással kapcsolatban, melynek értelmében azok a sportolók - az érintettek között akadnak magyarok is -, akik fél évnél hosszabb eltiltást kaptak doppingvétség miatt, kénytelenek kihagyni a következő ötkarikás játékokat.
Az amerikaiak azért fordultak a CAS-hoz, mert szeretnék tudni, hogy a 400 méteren olimpiai és világbajnok sprinterük, LeShawn Merritt megvédheti-e címét jövőre Londonban, noha korábban 21 hónapos eltiltást kapott doppingolás miatt. A NOB pedig annak szeretné elejét venni a sportdöntőbírósági állásfoglalással, hogy a londoni játékok előtti hetekben egymást érjék a bírósági ügyek. A NOB arra alapozva fogalmazta meg korábban a vonatkozó szabályát, hogy joga van eldönteni, milyen feltételekkel nevezhető valaki a játékokra, a szankció bírálói szerint viszont kétszer bűnhődik a vétkes sportoló, ha az eltiltása után még az olimpiáról is lemarad. Christophe De Kepper főigazgató a közös beadvánnyal kapcsolatban áprilisban jelezte, a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság tartja majd magát a CAS határozatához.
A NOB-szabálynak vannak magyar érintettjei is. A birkózó világbajnok Kiss Balázsnak március 18-án járt le egyéves eltiltása, melyet doppingvétség miatt kapott. Az Eb-bronzérmes cselgáncsozó Ungvári Attilát két évre tiltotta el a sportág nemzetközi szövetsége, mert szervezetében tiltott szert találtak._

_* Szepesi Nikolett Európa-bajnoki bronzérmes hátúszó azért hagyta abba másodszor is - idén januárban - az úszást, mert első visszavonulását követően nem jelezte visszatérését, emiatt egyéves eltiltást kapott, ennek következtében pedig a jelenlegi helyzet szerint nem indulhatna az olimpián.*_


*London 2012 - Bemutatták az olimpiai fáklyát*



_



_*


Szerdán bemutatták azt a fáklyát, amellyel a jövő évi londoni olimpia váltófutása során viszik az olimpiai lángot.
*​*
*
_Sebastian Coe, a szervezőbizottság ügyvezető elnöke a St. Pancras pályaudvaron mutatta be a háromszög keresztmetszetű, aranyozott alumínium csövet, amelyen 8000 lyukacska található.
A háromszög azt jelképezi, hogy London 1908 és 1948 után harmadszor lesz ötkarikás házigazda, míg a lyukak számával arra utalnak, hány mérföldet tesz meg és hány futó jut szóhoz a Nagy-Britanniát keresztül szelő hetven napos váltó során._​_​__*A tűz 2012. május 18-án érkezik meg az ókori játékok helyszínéről, Görögországból, és ezzel gyújtják majd meg július 27-én a nagy olimpiai lángot.
*_​_*
*_​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038752&rnd_val=91620791486"></SCRIPT><CENTER>_



_
</CENTER>_​_<CENTER></CENTER>

XLsport 

​
_​_<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038768&rnd_val=80302104220"></SCRIPT><CENTER>*



*
</CENTER>*​**​*​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038804&rnd_val=7378586793"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 12)

*A 39 éves Janet Evans úszni szeretne a londoni olimpián*
2011. 06. 11. 22.39

<RIGHT> 



*


A londoni olimpiai szereplés a célja a négyszeres ötkarikás aranyérmes, ötszörös világbajnok amerikai úszónőnek, a 39 éves Janet Evansnek, aki 15 esztendei szünet után tér vissza a versenysportba.

*​*
*Az AP-nek adott pénteki exkluzív interjújában közölte, hogy hat hónapja ismét keményen edz, és feltett szándéka, hogy - sikerrel véve a jövő évi amerikai válogatót - ott legyen a 2012-es nyári játékokon. 
Evans, aki kétgyermekes családanya, e hét végén indul versenyen első ízben azóta, hogy az 1996-os atlantai olimpiával befejezettnek tekintette pályafutását. Érdekesség, hogy szülővárosában, a kaliforniai Fullertonban tervei szerint négy számban is rajthoz áll abban az uszodában, amely éppenséggel az ő nevét viseli...

* Az Egyesült Államok úszósportjának kiemelkedő alakja az interjúban úgy fogalmazott:*

_*nem tenne kísérletet a visszatérésre, ha nem gondolná úgy, hogy újfent olimpiai induló lehet.
*_*Fénykorában számos világcsúcs birtokosa volt, elsősorban 400 és 800 méteres gyorsúszásban uralkodott hosszú éveken át. Olimpiai aranyat, mindjárt hármat is, az 1988-as szöuli olimpián 17 évesen nyert, a két középtávú gyorsszám mellett 400 m vegyesen volt még első, majd az 1992-es barcelonai játékokon 800-on megvédte címét, míg 400-on ezüstérmes lett.

*​*
*​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038866&rnd_val=88058124080"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER><CENTER>XLsport</CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 20)

*Második helyen végeztek a magyarok a közép-európai gyermekolimpián*
2011. 06. 19. 13.38

<RIGHT> 



*


Második lett a magyar csapat a Varsóban rendezett közép-európai gyermekolimpián szombaton.
*​*
*
Mint Kiss Róbert varsói magyar nagykövet az MTI-t tájékoztatta, az idén hetedik alkalommal rendezték meg az olimpiát, amelyen a házigazda Lengyelország, valamint Magyarország mellett Csehország, Szlovákia, Észtország, Lettország, Litvánia és Ukrajna legjobbjai vettek részt. Magyarországról 36, 10-12 éves gyerek érkezett, akik az otthoni diákolimpia legjobbjai közül kerültek ki. Könnyűatlétikai számokban, közép- és rövidtávfutásban, távolugrásban, magasugrásban, kislabdadobásban mérték össze tudásukat kortársaikkal.


* A magyar csapat a lengyelektől egy hajszállal lemaradva lett a második: ugyanannyi aranyérmet nyertek, de eggyel kevesebb ezüstöt és néggyel kevesebb bronzot szereztek. Az összesített pontversenyben 9 ponttal értek el kevesebbet, mint a lengyelek.

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 24)

*Tokió pályázik a 2020-as olimpiára*
2011. 06. 23. 21.40 

<RIGHT> 



*


Immár biztos, hogy Tokió kandidál a 2020-as ötkarikás játékok rendezési jogára, miután a Japán Olimpiai Bizottság csütörtökön hivatalosan is felkérte a fővárost, hogy nyújtsa be pályázatát.
*​*
*
Takeda Cunakazu, a szervezet vezetője úgy fogalmazott: a jelentkezés a március 11-i természeti katasztrófa utáni újrakezdést szimbolizálja.

Az érdeklődő városoknak szeptember 1-ig kell benyújtaniuk pályázatukat a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottsághoz, amely 2013. szeptember 7-én, Buenos Airesben dönt majd a házigazdáról.

* Eddig Róma jelezte nyilvánosan, hogy kandidálni fog, de Madrid, Isztambul, Doha és Dubaj és érdeklődik a rendezés iránt.
*​*
*
*  Jövőre Londonban, 2016-ban pedig Rio de Janeiróban rendezik a nyári olimpiát.

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 6)

*Szocsi: Három új szám a téli olimpián*
2011. 07. 06. 07.15 ​ 
<RIGHT>



 

*A Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság (NOB) végrehajtó testülete Dél Afrikában úgy döntött, hogy a januárban elfogadott hat új versenyszám (női síugrás, férfi és női síakrobatika félcső, sílövők vegyescsapat, szánkósok és műkorcsolyázók csapatversenye) után 3 számmal - hódeszka és síakrobatika slope style valamint hódeszka parallel szlalom verseny - bővíti a 2014-es szocsi téli játékok programját.*​ 
A NOB az előző hónapokban megvizsgálta a három versenyszám lehetséges
programba vételét.​ 
*A hódeszkások slope style számának felvétele Magyarország szempontjából*
_*is lényeges, a 18 esztendős Gyarmati Anna ugyanis ebben a kategóriában nyert ifjúsági világbajnokságot, ráadásul ebben az Európa Kupában is diadalmaskodott.*_​ 
XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 20)

*Harminchat magyar sportoló utazik az Európai Ifjúsági Olimpiai Fesztiválra*

* <RIGHT> *



*


Harminchat magyar sportoló vesz részt a XI. Nyári Európai Ifjúsági Olimpiai Fesztiválon (EYOF) – derült ki a delegáció tagjai részére péntek délelőtt, a Magyar Sport Házában megtartott csapatgyűlésen.
*​*
*
* A 14-18 éves korosztály számára a törökországi Trabzon városában július 23-30. között sorra kerülő eseményen atlétikában, cselgáncsban, tornában és úszásban indulnak a piros-fehér-zöld színek képviselői.*

Az ünnepségen előbb esküt tettek a kiutazó versenyzők, majd valamennyien doppingvizsgálaton is átestek. 
Molnár Zoltán, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság (MOB) főtitkára az eligazításon hangsúlyozta, minden résztvevőtől azt várják el, hogy a lehető legjobb teljesítményt nyújtsa Törökországban.

„Ezúttal nem fogalmaztunk meg konkrét elvárásokat, mert nem szeretnénk abba a hibába esni, hogy túl nagy terhet rakunk fiatal versenyzőink nyakába” – válaszolta az MTI magyar esélyeket firtató kérdésére Molnár Zoltán, majd hozzátette, éppen elég teher nekik a versenyen való indulás, mivel az olimpiai fesztivál jóval több mint egy ifjúsági világ- vagy Európa-bajnokság.

„Párizsban 2003-ban 17 aranyat nyertünk és másodikok lettünk az országok rangsorában, szerintem ez most megismételhetetlen, de azért vannak nagyon tehetséges úszóink és dzsúdósaink, és emellett atlétikában is meglepően jók vagyunk ebben a korosztályban. Pásztor Bence például a múlt héten ifjúsági világbajnokságot nyert kalapácsvetetésben” – jegyezte meg a főtitkár.

A kiutazók között három olyan versenyző van, aki a tavalyi szingapúri ifjúsági olimpián is részt vett: *a tornász Vágner Levente, a magasugró Czúth Réka és a diszkoszvető Káplár János. *
_Érdekesség, hogy a kiutazó csapat tagja az olimpiai ezüstérmes úszó, jelenleg szövetségi főtitkár Szabó Tünde lánya, Lukács Evelyn is._


* A magyarok a legutóbbi nyári európai olimpiai fesztiválon, 2009-ben Tamperében 2 arany-, 3 ezüst- és 5 bronzérmet szereztek.
*​*
*
*  2017-ben Magyarország is lehet az EYOF házigazdája, a 6 év múlva esedékes verseny megrendezését tudniillik Győr is megpályázta.

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 21)

*London 2012: Már 32 fős a magyar csapat*








*Jelenleg 32 sportoló rendelkezik kvalifikációval valamint a részvételi jogosultságot biztosító ”A” és ”B” szinttel a 2012. Londoni Olimpiával kapcsolatban.*

A kvalifikációs szabályok szerint atlétikában egy versenyszámban maximum három "A" szintes sportoló nevezhető, illetve ha nincs "A" szintes, akkor egy "B" szintes sportoló.
Úszásban a kvalifikációs szabályok szerint egy versenyszámban maximum kettő "A" szintes sportoló nevezhető, illetve ha nincs "A" szintes, akkor egy "B" szintes sportoló. 
Atlétikában és úszásban a kvalifikációs idő befejeztével tesznek javaslatot a szövetségek, hogy kiket javasolnak az olimpiai indulásra.

*Az eddigiek alapján 
Kvótát szerzett: 6, 
az "A" szintet teljesítő magyar sportolók száma 15.
A "B" szintet elért sportolók száma pedig 11.*

*A debreceni nagypályás úszó bajnokságon szombaton ketten Verrasztó Evelyn és Gyurta Dániel is megúszta az olimpiai „A” szintet, ezzel ők is indulási jogot szereztek a XXX. Nyári Ötkarikás Játékokra.*

*Kvótát szerzők:*

*- Asztalitenisz:* _Póta Georgina, Tóth Krisztina
_*- Öttusa:* _Kasza Róbert
_*- Sportlövészet:*_ Sidi Péter, Csonka Zsófia, Bognár Richárd_

*”A” szintesek:*
*- Atlétika:* _Pars Krisztián , Kiss Dániel,Kővágó Zoltán
_​_
_*- Úszás:* _Bernek Péter, Biczó Bence, Cseh László, Gyurta Dániel , Hosszú Katinka , Jakabos Zsuzsanna, Kapás Boglárka, Kis Gergő, Mutina Ágnes, Risztov Éva, Verrasztó Evelyn Verrasztó Dávid_


*”B” szintesek:*
*- Atlétika:* _Farkas Györgyi, Kovács Tamás, Kürthy Lajos , Madarász Viktória, Márton Anita, Minczér Albert, Orbán Éva_

*- Úszás:* _Kozma Dominik, Povázsai Eszter, Sztankovics Anna, Takács Krisztián_​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 23)

*XI. Nyári Ifjúsági Európai Olimpiai Fesztivál: Szombaton indul a küldöttség Trabzonba .*
2011. 07. 23. 06.00

<RIGHT> 






*2011-ben a törökországi Trabzon ad otthon a Nyári Ifjúsági Olimpia Fesztiválnak.Dr. Nagy Zsigmond csapatvezető pénteken, egy nappal a küldöttség indulása előtt indult útnak a tengerparti városba, hogy mindent előkészítsen a magyarok megérkezéséig.*

Az 51 fős küldöttség tagjai szombaton 14:30-kor találkoznak a SYMA csarnok előtti parkolóban, s innen együtt indulnak a Liszt Ferenc repülő térre. 17.45-kor indul a repülőgép Isztanbulba, ahonnan átszállással jutnak a sportolók 24-én hajnali 00.45-kor Trabzonba.

A csapat a Karadeniz Műszaki Egyetem kollégiumában 2-3 ágyas szobákban lesz elszállásolva.


Az érkezés napján hamar ágyba parancsolják a versenyzőket, hiszen délelőtt és délután már edzenek a sportolók, s este 20:30-kor kezdődik a trabzoni Hüseyin Avni Aker stadionban a megnyitó ünnepség.


*Hétfőtől már elkezdődnek a versenyek.*

*A magyarok atlétikában, úszásban állnak rajthoz ezen a napon.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 30)

*Öt magyar arany az Európai Ifjúsági Olimpiai Fesztiválon*
2011. 07. 30. 04.05

<RIGHT> 



*


Tizenhárom érmet, köztük öt aranyat szereztek a magyar sportolók a XI. Nyári Európai Ifjúsági Olimpiai Fesztiválon (EYOF), a törökországi Trabzonban.
*​*
*
A Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság pénteki tájékoztatása szerint az első helyek az úszó Sebestyén Dalma (200 m vegyes, 200 m pillangó) és Kiss Nikoletta (800 m gyors), a 84,41 m-rel ifjúsági világcsúcsot elért kalapácsvető Pásztor Bence és a tornász Makra Noémi (felemás korlát) nevéhez fűződtek. Ezen kívül még három ezüstöt és öt bronzot gyűjtött a magyar delegáció.


* A 14-18 éves korosztály számára rendezett eseményen - amelyen 49 ország képviselői mérték össze erejüket - atlétikában, cselgáncsban, tornában és úszásban indultak a piros-fehér-zöld színek képviselői.

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 31)

*London 2012 - Paul McCartney fellép a nyitóünnepségen*





*


A Beatles legendás tagja, Sir Paul McCartney is fellép a jövő évi londoni olimpia nyitóünnepségén.
*​*
*
A 69 éves zenész igent mondott a szervezők felkérésére, de a részletekről és a műsoron szereplő dalokról egyelőre nincs döntés.
A házigazdák a Rolling Stones és a Led Zeppelin együttest is szerették volna megnyerni a megnyitóra, de mindkét zenekar elhárította az érdeklődést, utóbbinak a frontembere, Robert Plant közölte: nem érdekli az ajánlat.


* Felmerült az is, hogy McCartney a Beatles másik még élő tagjával, Ringo Starr-ral közösen adhatna koncertet, ám a júniusban Budapesten fellépett Starr az ötkarikás játékok idején amerikai turnén lesz együttesével.

*​*
*


----------



## Goddessfreya (2011 Augusztus 7)

*Megvan a két női kvóta öttusában*

Az elmúlt héten Tóth Adrienn ezüstérmet nyert, Kovács Sarolta pedig a hetedik helyen végzett az angliai öttusa Európa-bajnokságon, ezzel mindketten olimpiai kvótát szereztek Magyarországnak. A Tóth, Kovács, Gyenesei Leila összeállítású válogatott pedig aranyéremmel zárta a verseny vasárnapi napját, megelőzve a német és a francia csapatot. A magyar trió a vívást és az úszást is megnyerte, majd a lovaglásban őrizte magabiztos előnyét, a lövészetekkel kombinált futásban pedig gyakorlatilag már nem forgott veszélyben a sikere. Az olimpiai indulási jog kiharcolásához ezúttal az első kilenc hely valamelyikén kellett végezni. Alaphelyzetben nyolc kvótát osztottak ugyan, de mivel a győztes német Lena Schöneborn már a Világkupa-döntő megnyerésével az ötkarikás mezőny tagjává vált, így egy hely felszabadult. A magyar öttusázók közül korábban már Kasza Róbert szerzett részvételi jogot a londoni VK-döntő megnyerésével. Öttusában viszont senki sem saját magának szerez olimpiai részvételi jogot, hanem a nemzetnek, így a londoni játékok közeledtével a Magyar Öttusa Szövetség dönthet majd az indulók kilétéről. A férfiaknak nem sikerült jól az angliai Európa-bajnokság, Marosi Ádámék legközelebb a szeptember elején sorra kerülő egyiptomi világbajnokságon küzdhetnek Londonért, ahol a dobogóra kell kerülni az olimpiai kvalifikációhoz.


forrás:http://szurkoljlondonban.postr.hu/megvan-a-ket-noi-kvota-ottusaban


----------



## Goddessfreya (2011 Augusztus 7)

*Kerékpár: 3. helyével szinte biztos Lovassy Krisztián londoni kvótája*

*Kerékpár: 3. helyével szinte biztos Lovassy Krisztián londoni kvótája*

Egy bronzérem is sokat érhet. Ez alkalommal ezt Lovassy Krisztián esete bizonyította, aki a harmadik helyen végzett a szombati GP Betonexpresszen, s az elmúlt évekből kiindulva az általa megszerzett 95 pont nemcsak világbajnoki részvételt, hanem olimpiai kvótát is érhet az Ora Hotels-Carrera kerekese számára.

A szabályok szerint az olimpiára előbb a ProTour-ranglistáról lehet kvalifikálni – itt Magyarország nem érintett –, majd a többi nemzet a kontinentális listákról szerezhet kvótát. Ezen az úton Európából további 14 ország kerekese juthat ki Londonba, s ha esetleg ez a verzió sem nyerő (itt tartunk most), akkor a rangsor legjobb kétszáz helyezettje közül az kap kvótát, aki hazája jogán nem harcolta azt ki.

„Az elmúlt négy év alapján biztos Lovassy Krisztián kvótája – mondta Stubán Ferenc, az Ora Hotels sportigazgatója, magyar szövetségi kapitány. – Az elmúlt négy évben 85-nél sohasem volt több pontja a kétszázadiknak, de a 72 és a 75 is elég volt időnként, így Krisztiánnak nemcsak a vébé-, hanem az olimpiai indulása is szinte biztossá vált. Ahhoz, hogy két londoni kvótát szerezzünk, a nemzetek rangsorában kellene előbbre lépni, s mivel megyünk még versenyekre, az sem reménytelen, ám eléggé bizonytalan.”

Az olimpiai ranglistát egyébként október 20-án zárják, de a számítások azt mutatják, hogy Lovassy Krisztián lélekben már készülhet Londonra.


----------



## Goddessfreya (2011 Augusztus 7)

*No blog, no cry?*

*Óvatosságra intette a jövő évi, londoni játékokon a csevegőoldalakat használó sportolókat a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság.*

A NOB állásfoglalása szerint a résztvevők írhatnak internetes naplót (blogot), és közzé tehetnek információkat a Twitteren és más hasonló honlapokon, de aki megszegi a szabályzatot, azt hazaküldik a seregszemléről.

Kizárják azokat az olimpikonokat, akik a közösségi oldalakon durva, sértő szavakat használnak, politikai tartalmú üzenetet küldenek, reklámtevékenységet folytatnak, vagy a versenyhelyszíneken készült fotókat, videókat osztanak meg. Utóbbiakat médiajogi okokból tiltotta meg a NOB, amelynek bevételében fontos szerepet játszanak a televíziós és internetes jogdíjak.


----------



## Goddessfreya (2011 Augusztus 7)

*Londoni kvótások: A sportlövő Csonka Zsófia téli olimpiáról is álmodik*

*A sportlövő Csonka Zsófia téli olimpiáról is álmodik
*

.




Egyetemi tanulmányok sokasága és immár a harmadik olimpiai részvétel lehetősége – ennyiben lehetne talán a legrövidebben jellemezni Csonka Zsófiát, aki Sidi Péter után második sportlövőként kvalifikálta magát a londoni olimpiára. A mob.hu ennél többet is meg szeretett volna tudni a pécsi illetőségű Zsófiáról.

"Hat éves lehettem, amikor egy Slavia puskával a kertünkben üres flakonokra lövöldöztünk bátyámmal, édesapám felügyelete alatt – kezdte a legelején Zsófia. 
– A családfői gyűjtőszenvedélyen felül azonban más kapcsolatom nem volt a lövészettel a következő hat esztendő során. Más sportokban próbáltam ki magamat, kicsiként úsztam, később jött a tenisz. 
A zene is fontos helyen szerepelt az életemben, 9 évig zongoráztam. Ahogy a jelenlegi olimpiai felkészülésemben edzőként segít, úgy a lövészethez való tényleges közeledésemben is bátyám, Csonka Péter játszott jelentős szerepet. Őt követve kerültem a kert végéből a sportlövészet világába,"

- Hogyan sikerült a bemutatkozása a lőállásban?

"Az első versenyemen edzőmet nem találtam, ez jelentős plusz izgalmat okozott. Átlagos eredményem ellenére éreztem, hogy folytatnom kell. Érdekes tény, hogy egy meglehetősen monoton sport mellett kötöttem ki, hiszen személyiségemhez, és előzetes sportélményeimhez is közelebb állnak a dinamizmust illetve esztétikai kifejezést segítő sportok. Egyébként 1996-tól egészen idén márciusig a Pécs Városi Lövész Klub versenyzője voltam, és mint tősgyökeres pécsi és változatlanul klubtag, felkészülésem javarészt a helyi lőtéren folyik egykori edzőm és a jelenlegi lőtérvezető, Herbai János segítségével, illetve klubtársaim támogatásával. Idei átigazolásom nehéz döntés volt, de a minél sikeresebb olimpiai felkészülés reményében, a Bajnokok Olympia SE tagja lettem. "

- Mit gondol, mitől lesz valaki igazán jó sportlövő edző?

"A szerény itthoni lehetőségek miatt eleve igen nehéz a kibontakozás, hiszen legtöbbjük munka után, délutánonként foglalkozik tanítványaival. Mint diplomás szakedző és egyben versenyző, úgy gondolom, az elengedhetetlen szakmai hozzáértés mellett szükség van úgynevezett hatodik érzékre is. A mesternek azokat a képességeket is fel kell ismernie, melyek létezéséről a tanítvány akár nem is tud."

- Kérem, sorolja fel fontosabb eredményeit!

"A 2002-es VB-n Lahtiban, szétlövést követően 4. lettem, csapatban ezüstérmes, míg rákövetkező évben a felnőttek között még juniorként, életem negyedik világkupáján egyéni csúccsal és országos csúcsbeállítással aranyat nyertem, mely címmel 16 év után első női pisztolyosként indulási jogot szereztem az athéni olimpiára. Junior éveim utolsó versenyén 2003 év végén Göteborgban Európa-bajnok lettem légpisztoly 40 lövésben, míg csapatban bronzérmesként zártunk. A 2008-as pekingi előolimpián ezüstérmes, míg 2010-ben Eb ezüstérmes voltam Norvégiában, utóbbi felnőtt éveim első, kontinensviadalról származó érme a több pontszerző hely, illetve döntős részvétel után. "

- Akkor most sportpisztoly vagy légfegyver?

"Bár az olimpiai kvalifikációimnál 2-1 a sportpisztoly javára, a világversenyekről szinte kizárólag légfegyverrel hoztam haza az érmeimet. A sportpisztoly 30+30 második fele, mint egyetlen dinamikus része a női pisztolyszámoknak személyes favoritom, részeredményeimmel rendre az élmezőnyhöz tartozom. "

- Elkerülhetetlen a kérdés: mit várhatunk Csonka Zsófiától Londonban?

"Természetesen a lehető legtöbbet szeretném elérni Mivel a mi sportágunkban abszolút nincs papírforma, ezért elsősorban körökben gondolkozom. Légfegyverrel 384-389, sportpisztollyal pedig 584-590 kör közötti teljesítményekkel lennék elégedett, azzal számolva, hogy ezekkel az eredményekkel döntőbe kerülhetek. A további helyezések viszont gyakorlatilag megjósolhatatlanok."

- Vannak-e példaképei?

"Ez egy összetett kérdés, inkább bizonyos tulajdonságokat tartok sokra versenytársaimban. A szakmai szempontból jelenlegi legjobbnak ítélt athéni bajnok ukrán Olena Kostevych-csel szívesen vennék részt egy közös edzőtáborozáson."

- Ez már a harmadik olimpiája lesz. Mit gondol, hány ötkarikás fellépése lehet még?

"Bár a mostani kvalifikáció megszerzése volt a legnehezebb, ennek ellenére úgy érzem, további egy-két lehetőség még biztosan van bennem. Sok minden befolyásolhatja a következő éveket. Esztétika tanulmányaim befejezése előtt állok a pécsi egyetemen, csakúgy a nemrég megkezdett pszichológia szakot is folytatom. Tanulmányi kalandozásaim meghatározó élménye a 2009/2010-es tanév, amelyet egy madridi magánegyetemen tölthettem. Többek között tanulhattam a fotóművészetről, produceri munkáról és reklámkampányok tervezéséről is."

- Ezek szerint ha egyszer mégis leteszi a fegyvert, nem lesznek hivatásbeli gondjai?

"Széles a reménybeli választék. Vonz a sportpszichológia, de az esztétika révén az írás és a különböző művészetek is az önkifejezési eszközeim fontos szereplői."

- Jelenleg azonban a sport van a középpontban. Más sportágak mennyire kötik le az érdeklődését?

"Abszolút olimpia-centrikus vagyok. Ilyen szemüvegen át követtem a sanghaji vizes Vb eseményeit is. Ha beleférne az életembe, íjászként is nagyon szívesen próbára tenném magamat. Hosszabb távú, titkos vágyam pedig az, hogy egyszer egy téli olimpián, a magyar válogatott tagjaként a curling versenyszámban is ott lehessek."

- Mit tart az életében a legfontosabbnak?

"Természetesen a családot. Három testvérem van, szűkebb és tágabb értelemben is nagy családból származom. Ez a szeretet-közösség sikereim legfőbb alapja. Spirituális világszemléletű emberként legfontosabbnak a folyamatos lelki-testi-szellemi önfejlesztést tartom, ezek nélkül úgy érzem, csupán egy helyben toporogok."

(Forrás Jocha(Press)Károly)


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 9)

*Londoni Kvótások: Ötödik olimpiájára készűl Tóth Krisztina*









*Öt olimpián részt venni – ez már tényleg nem akármi. Más kérdés vannak ilyen ritka kivételes sportemberek.*

Elég csak a vízilabdázó Gyarmati Dezsőt megemlíteni, aki közben három aranyérmes csapatban is szerepelhetett. Asztaliteniszben Bátorfi Csilla neve kívánkozik ide. Annál is inkább, mivel egykori párosbeli partnere, Tóth Krisztina is az ötödik ötkarikás fellépése előtt áll.

*- Ha Peking után megkérdezik, eljut-e Londonba, mit mondott volna?*
"Ilyen hosszú játékos pályafutás után már nem lenne szerencsés hosszabb távra előre gondolkodni" – válaszolt az immár tizenegy éve Németországban szereplő Krisztina. 
– Profi játékosként természetesen az a dolgom, hogy minél tovább igyekezzek jó formát felmutatni. Ezt előrebocsátva is kicsit meglepett, hogy a világranglista alapján, annak 19. helyéről viszonylag biztosan nyertem el a jogot a londoni részvételre. "
- Ezzel egy ritka hosszú és eredményes pályafutás újabb, kiemelkedő állomásához érkezik.

* Hány éve is annak, hogy elkötelezte magát sportága mellett?*

"A sajnos már nem élő Orgoványi Imre bácsi nyolc éves koromban szinte szó szerint a kezembe nyomta az ütőt, majd négy év elteltével Tarján András javasolta, menjek a Statisztikába. Nagyon szép és eredményes éveket töltöttem el ott, ahol többen is nagy szakértelemmel foglalkoztak velem. Ha valakit külön is kiemelnék, az Chikán István lenne, akitől emberileg és szakmailag is a legtöbbet kaptam. Hatszoros BK-győztesnek vallhatom magamat, a tucatnyi csapatbajnokságról nem is beszélve."
t váltott. Utólag is úgy érzi, jól döntött, amikor 2000-ben

*Németországba szerződött?*
"Egyértelmű igen a válaszom. Akkor már kezdett túlexponálódni a kapcsolatom a „Stat”-nál, mindenképpen új impulzusokra volt szükségem a majd másfél évtizedes ottlét után. A Karlsruhe közelében lévő kis településen, Busenbachban naponta kétszer, igen kemény edzéseken vettem részt. Az ott megszerzett állóképességnek döntő része van abban, hogy még mindig bírom az iramot. Náluk hat évig játszottam, miközben háromszor is bejutottunk a BEK-fináléba, de mindháromszor úgy vesztettünk holland riválisuktól, hogy náluk három kínai alkotta a csapatot. 
Onnan Langweidbe igazoltam, ahol Bátorfi Csilla volt a főnököm – ez volt a leglazább és legkellemesebb évem. Az utóbbi négy szezont pedig Kroppachban töltöttem."

*- Feltehetően az ő játékosukként érkezik el 2008. júliusáig, az ötödik olimpiai fellépéséig...*
"Remélem, így lesz, s közben nagyon fogok drukkolni azért, hogy Póta Ginával ne csak egyéniben képviselhessük Magyarországot, hanem a csapatversenyben is indulhassunk. Ehhez harmadik játékosunknak, Lovas Petrának is ki kellene harcolnia a kvótát. Erre 2012. tavaszán két alkalommal is lesz lehetősége. "

*- Londonban mivel lenne elégedett?*
"Egyesben igazán nem lehetnek vérmes reményeink, a csapatverseny sokkal jobb szereplést hozhatna. Ott reálisnak tartanám a legjobb nyolc közé kerülésünket is."

*- És a többieket mire tartja képesnek?*
"Gyurta Danit már jóval Athén, az ezüstérmes megszerzése előtt „kifigyeltem” magamnak, neki ősidőktől fogva drukkolok. A másik kedvencem, Igaly Diána is Athénben futott fel a csúcsra. Neki a többéves kihagyás után elsősorban azért szorítok, hogy sikerüljön biztosítania helyét a magyar delegációban. "

XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 10)

*Olimpiai nap Mosdóson*
2011. 08. 10. 








*Kaposvártól 17 km-re, a külső-somogyi dombság enyhe lejtőjén fekvő község apraja-nagyja mozgásba lendült , hiszen olimpiai napot hirdetett a Steiner Rezső Olimpiai Baráti Kör (Somogyi /Steiner / Rezső a községben született 1887-ben, 1912-ben a stockholmi olimpián a 75 kg-os kötöttfogású birkózásban versenyzett).*

Bóna Károly, a kör elnöke óriási lelkesedéssel állította össze a programot. Először az olimpiai bajnokokat –Ambrus Miklós vízilabdázót, Gedó György ökölvívót, majd Gula László ökölvívót és a MOA részéről Jakabházyné Mező Mária főtitkárt és Győr Béla tanácstagot köszöntötte Keresztes József polgármester, hiszen a község egyetlen kiemelkedő sportprogramja minden év augusztusában az Olimpiai Nap.

A fő program az olimpikonok élménybeszámolója volt a színpadon, majd az alábbi sportágakban vetélkedhettek az érdeklődők:kispályás labdarúgás, görkorcsolyázás, petanque, kosárra dobás, strandröplabdázás, ahol válogatott játékosok is „beszálltak”.​
*A MOA kettőse bronzérmet nyert a petanque versenyen.*​*​*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 13)

*London 2012 - Megvan a magyar csapat szálláshelye*
2011. 08. 13. 19.34


<RIGHT> 



*


A főbejárattal szemben található sétány végén, egy 12 emeltes épületben, mintegy 350 méterre az étteremtől és közvetlenül a poliklinika szomszédságban lesz a magyar csapat szálláshelye az olimpiai faluban a jövő évi londoni nyári játékok idején.

*​*
*A magyar ötkarikás szervezet (MOB) honlapjának szombati beszámolója szerint a szálláshelyet a legelsők között sikerült lefoglalni. A végleges szoba- és ágyszámot a versenyzői csapat nagysága alapján határozzák majd meg a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság (NOB) előírásaival és a vonatkozó akkreditációs szabályokkal összhangban. 

*Eldőlt az is, hogy előreláthatólag két nappal a játékok megnyitója előtt, 2012. július 25-én 14 órakor lesz a tradicionális zászlófelvonás és a magyar csapat köszöntése az olimpiai faluban.*
Az e heti londoni csapatvezetői értekezleten - melyen a MOB-ot Molnár Zoltán főtitkár és Nagy Zsigmond nemzetközi igazgató képviselte - több fontos dátumot ismertettek a résztvevőkkel. Az akkreditációs határidő március 23., a nevezési határidő pedig július 9. Mindkét esetben a mulasztás a részvételi jog elvesztésével járhat. 

* A magyar csapat előzetes regisztrációjára nagy valószínűséggel április 16. és május 4. között az Európai Olimpiai Bizottságok Szervezetének (EOC) budapesti konferenciája keretében kerül sor, a véglegesre pedig már az olimpiai faluban az előzetes bejelentkezés alapján július 11-én vagy 12-én.*

A csapatvezetői értekezleten a szervezőbizottság (LOCOG) - az egyes területek illetékeseinek közreműködésével - 205 tagország képviselőit tájékoztatta az elvégzett munkáról és a tervekről.


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 17)

*London 2012 - Magyar kézilabda-játékvezetők a tesztversenyen*





*


Magyar kézilabda-játékvezetők is közreműködnek a jövő évi londoni olimpia idén novemberben esedékes tesztversenyén.

*​*
*A hazai szövetség keddi tájékoztatása szerint a nemzetközi szövetség meghívása alapján a Horváth Péter, Marton Balázs kettős is fújja majd a sípot a *november 23. és 27. között sorra kerülő viadalon.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 31)

*London 2012: Juliette Binoche a londoni olimpián*





*


Újra színpadra lép Londonban Juliette Binoche világhírű francia színésznő, aki a jövő évi olimpiai játékokhoz kapcsolódó kulturális fesztivál keretében játssza Julie kisasszonyt August Strindberg azonos című darabjában.
*​*
*
A művet a Barbican színház mutatja be 2012 szeptemberében. Juliette Binoche legutóbb 2008-ban állt színpadon Londonban, akkor a National Theatre táncprodukciójában, az In-i című előadásban lépett fel Akram Khan koreográfus oldalán. A színésznő drámai előadásban 10 évvel ezelőtt játszott legutóbb a brit fővárosban.
Julie kisasszonyként Frederic Fisach rendezésében idén nyáron már láthatták az avignoni fesztivál látogatói, az előadás nagy sikert aratott. Binoche partnere Nicolas Bouchaud és Benedicte Cerutti volt a produkcióban, amelynek kosztümjeit Albert Elbaz, a Lanvin divatház tervezője álmodta meg.

*A Barbican nemcsak az Oscar-díjas francia színésznőt, hanem Cate Blanchettet is "megszerezte" a londoni ötkarikás játékokhoz kapcsolódó kulturális fesztiválra, az ausztrál csillag a Gross und Klein (Nagy és kicsi) című produkcióban lép fel.*


*London 2012 - A MOB elnöke 160 fős csapattal elégedett lenne*





*


Százhatvan fős londoni olimpiai csapattal elégedett lenne Borkai Zsolt, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság elnöke.

* 






*Amerika nem pályázik a 2020-as olimpiára*








*Az Egyesült Államok Olimpiai Bizottsága (USOC) bejelentette, hogy nem pályázik a 2020-as nyári játékok megrendezésére.*

Az amerikai városok közül New York, Chicago, Los Angeles, Minneapolis, Dallas, Tulsa és Las Vegas is érdeklődött a kandidálás iránt, de az USOC szerint nem elég az idő arra, hogy a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság (NOB) által megszabott, jövő csütörtökön lejáró határidőig versenyképes pályázatot készítsenek. 
Az eddigi hivatalos bejelentések alapján a 2020-as olimpia megrendezéséért Róma, Tokió, Madrid és Isztambul akar harcba szállni, de a dél-afrikai Durban, valamint Katar fővárosa, Doha is fontolgatja a kandidálást.

*A NOB 2013 szeptemberében, Buenos Airesben jelöli ki a játékok helyszínét.*


*Jövőre Londonban, 2016-ban pedig Rio de Janeiróban lesz a nyári olimpia. 
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 1)

*London 2012: Már megszerzett és még megszerezhető magyar olimpiai kvóták*​ 



 

*Jelenleg 9 sportágban, 72 részvételi jogosultsággal rendelkezik a magyar sport!*
*A mai állapot szerint eddig 46 férfi és 26 női versenyzőt, összesen 72 főt nevezhetünk a londoni olimpiai játékokra!*
*Lássuk milyen kvótákat szereztünk, és mire van még reális esélyünk:*​ 



*Asztalitenisz*
Tóth Krisztina és Póta Georgina a világranglistáról biztosan kiharcolta az olimpiai részvételt, a világselejtezőn van lehetőség további kvóta megszerzésére. Erre legnagyobb esélye Lovas Petrának van, aki a világranglista alapján a két előtte lévő magyar versenyző miatt nem szerzett kvótát.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 5*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 2*_

_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: *_
_*1-2*_​ 


*Atlétikakiss*
Jelenleg a kvalifikáltak száma 3 fő „A”, 11 fő „B” szintes. Rajtuk kívül még négy versenyző teljesítette a „B” szintet, de azokban a versenyszámokban van „A” szintesünk, vagy jobb teljesítménnyel „B” szintesünk. Várható csapatlétszám 18-20 fő. 
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 22-27*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 12*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma:*_​

​_*6-8*_​ 


*Birkózás*
Jelenleg a két fogásnemben 3 fő kvalifikált, 2 kötöttfogású és 1 női szabadfogású versenyző. Tavasszal még 3 kvalifikációs versenyt rendeznek szakáganként, ahol újabb kvalifikációt lehet szerezni.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 11-13*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 3*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: *_​

​_*4-5*_​ 


*BMX*
A világranglistáról nem tudunk kvalifikációt szerezni. Az egyetlen esély a 2012. év májusában megrendezendő világbajnokságon van, ahol a világranglistáról kvalifikált nemzetek már nem számítanak.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 1*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 0*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: *_​

​_*0*_​ 


*Evezés*
A világbajnokságon a Simon Béla – Juhász Adrián páros szerzett kormányos nélküli kettesben kvótát. A jövőre rendezendő pótkvalifikációs versenyen van kvótaszerzésre lehetőségük.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 2-6*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 2*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: *_​

​_*2*_​ 

*Gyeplabda*
*A sportág nem is tervezte az olimpiai részvételt.*​



*Hosszútávúszás*
Egy férfi és két női versenyzőnk küzd még 2012-ben a kvalifikáció megszerzéséért. Közülük Risztov Éva úszásban már „A” szintet teljesített. 
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 2*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 0*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: *_​

​_*1-2*_​ 


*Íjászat*
A sportág hazai szinten jelentősen előre lépett, de ez még nem volt elég a kvalifikáció megszerzéséhez.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 2-3*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 0*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma:*_​

​_*0*_​ 


*Judo*
A kvalifikációs sorozat 2012. májusban zárul és a ranglista alapján határozzák meg az indulási jogot szerzett versenyzőket. Jelenleg három férfi és négy női versenyzőnk áll kvalifikációt érő helyen, a ranglistán.
_*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 11*_
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 0*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: 6-7*_​



*Kajak-kenukiss*
Eddig 14 versenyzőnk szerzett indulási jogot. Várhatóan a 2012. évi kvalifikációs EB-n válik teljessé a csapat, azaz 16.17 versenyző vehet majd részt az olimpián. Szlalom szakágban nincsen reális esélyünk az olimpiai szereplésre.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 17*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 14*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: *_​

​_*2-3*_​ 


*Kerékpár*
2012. évben zárul a kvalifikációs ranglista. várhatóan 1-2 versenyzőnk kvalifikálhat a férfi országúti szakágban.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 6*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 0*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: 1-2*_​



*Kézilabda*
A női csapat sajnos nem jutott ki a kvalifikációs világbajnokságra és ezzel elvesztette esélyét az olimpiai szereplésre. Férfi csapatunk jogot szerzett a 2012. évi kvalifikációs tornán történő indulásra.
_*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 28*_
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 0*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: *_​

​_*14*_​ 


*Kosárlabda*
Sem a férfiak, sem a nők nem tudták kiharcolni az Európa-bajnoki részvételt, így esélyük sem volt a kvalifikáció megszerzésére.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 24*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 0*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: *_​

​_*0*_​ 


*Labdarúgás*
U21-es csapatunk nem tudta kivívni az Európa-bajnoki döntőbeli szereplést, így nem volt lehetősége kvótát szerezni. Női labdarúgásunk jelenleg nincsen azon a szinten, hogy esélye legyen kvótaszerzésre.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 18*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 0*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: *_​

​_*0*_​ 


*Lovaglás*
Jelenleg nem vagyunk egyik szakágban sem kvalifikációt érő helyen. Esély kizárólag díjlovaglásban lehet.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 5*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 0*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: 1*_​



*Mountain Bike*
Kvalifikációt a nemzet világranglistás helyezése alapján határozzák meg, amit 2012-ben zárnak. Magyarország jelenlegi helyezése alapján egy férfi és egy női versenyzőt tudna indítani.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 3*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 0*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: *_​

​_*1-2*_​ 


*Műugrás*
Az idei világbajnokságon nem sikerült a kvóta megszerzése. 2012. februárban rendezik a kvalifikációs Világ Kupa versenyt, ahol 1-2 női versenyzőnk szerezhet kvótát.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 4*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 0*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: *_​

​_*1-2*_​ 


*Ökölvívás*
Az idei októberi világbajnokságon és a jövő évi kvalifikációs tornákon lehet kvalifikációt szerezni. Várhatóan 4-6 kvóta megszerzésére van esélyünk.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 3-5*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 0*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: *_​

​_*4-6*_​ 


*Öttusakiss*
A 2011. évben az Európa-bajnokságról két női versenyzőnk, Világ Kupa döntőjén és a világbajnokságon két férfiversenyzőnk megszerezte a nemzetek számára megszerezhető maximális 4 kvótáját. További kvalifikációt lehet még szerezni 2012-ben is, ami azért fontos, hogy esetleges sérülés esetén is meglegyen a négy indulási lehetőségünk.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 4*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 4*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető részvételi jogosultság száma: *_​

​_*2*_​ 


*Ritmikus Gimnasztika*
Jelenleg zajlik a sportág kvalifikációs világbajnoksága és 2012. évben is lesz lehetőség a kvóták megszerzésére. Kedvező esetben 1 kvóta megszerzésére lehet esély.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 7*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 0*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető részvételi jogosultság száma: *_​

​_*1*_​ 


*Röplabda*
Férfi csapatunk számára már befejeződött a kvalifikáció. Női csapatunk még indul a selejtező tornán. Strandröplabdában jelenleg nincsen olyan párosunk, aki esélyes lenne a kvótaszerzésre.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 26*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 0*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: *_​

​_*0*_​ 


*Sportlövészet*
Férfi puska versenyszámokban a világbajnok Sidi Péter, duplatrapp versenyszámban Bognár Richárd, valamint női pisztolyban Csonka Zsófia szerzett kvótát. A 2012. év februári légfegyveres Európa-bajnokságon még minden versenyszámban négy-négy kvótát osztanak ki. Kevés az esély a további kvótaszerzésre.
_*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 7-8*_
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 3*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: 1*_​



*Súlyemelés*
2012. novemberben lesz a kvalifikációs világbajnokság. 2012-ben az Európa-bajnokságon lehet még indulási jogosultságot szerezni. A sportág két férfi és két női kvóta megszerzését tervezi.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 4*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 0*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: *_​

​_*3-4*_​ 


*Szinkronúszás*
Női párosunk, ha maximálisan teljesít a 2012-es kvalifikációs versenyen, akkor lehet esélye a kvótaszerzésre.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 3*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 0*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: *_​

​_*2*_​ 


*Szörf*
Decemberben lesz Ausztráliában a kvalifikációs világbajnokság. 2012-ben is lehet kvótát szerezni. Várhatóan az egy nemzet számára megszerezhető egy-egy férfi és női kvótát meg tudjuk szerezni.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 2*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 0*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: *_​

​_*2*_​ 


*Taekwondo*
A kvalifikációs világbajnokságon nem szereztünk kvótát. 2012-ben még rendeznek kvalifikációs versenyt. Kedvező esetben, maximum egy kvótát tudunk szerezni.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 2*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 0*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: *_​

​_*1*_​ 


*Tenisz*
A világranglista alapján két női versenyzőnknek van esélye indulási lehetőséget szerezni 2012-ben.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 3-5*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 0*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: *_​

​_*1-2*_​ 


*Tollaslabda*
A legjobb magyar férfi versenyzőnek jelentősen javulnia kell a nemzetközi versenyeken, hogy kvótát érő helyen zárjon a világranglistán. Kellemes meglepetés lenne a kvótaszerzés. 
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 1-2*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 0*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: *_​

​_*0*_​ 


*Torna*
Októberben rendezik meg Tokióban a kvalifikációs világbajnokságot, melyre a férfi és női csapatunk is indulási jogot szerzett. Ez azért lényeges, mert pontszámaikkal segíteni tudják a kvalifikációra esélyes versenyzőinket. Berki Krisztián mellett még egy férfi és egy-két női indulási lehetőségre számítunk. Gumiasztal szakágban nincsen reális esélyünk az olimpiai szereplésre.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 2-3*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 0*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: *_​

​_*2-3*_​ 

*Triatlon*
Ranglista alapján 2012-ben lehet kvótát szerezni. Jelenleg három versenyzőnk, két férfi és egy női áll kijutó helyen. Mellettük még egy női versenyzőnknek van esélye indulni az olimpián.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 4*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 0*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: *_​

​_*3-4*_​ 

*Úszáskiss*
Eddig 19 (+2 tartalék) versenyző szerzett részvételi jogosultságot, ebből 13 fő „A”, 4 fő „B” szintes. A női 4x200 m gyorsváltó a világbajnokságon kvalifikálta magát, így még két tartalék kvótát sikerült megszerezni. További kvótaszerzésre még van lehetőség. Az olimpián résztvevő csapatra a szövetség a júliusi OB után tesz javaslatot.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 35-40*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 19*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: *_​

​_*5-8*_​ 


*Vitorlázás*
Decemberben lesz Ausztráliában a kvalifikációs világbajnokság. 2012-ben is lehet kvótát szerezni. Várhatóan egy-két kvótát fogunk tudni szerezni.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 4-5*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 0*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: *_​

​_*1-3*_​ 


*Vívás*
A kvalifikációs VB-re októberben kerül sor. Ezen fog eldőlni, hogy csapattal is részt tudunk-e venni valamelyik fegyvernemben az olimpián. Jelenleg a ranglistán egyik csapatunk sem áll kvalifikációt érő helyen. A kvalifikációs ranglistákat jövő év tavaszán zárják le. Várhatóan férfi párbajtőrben két versenyzőnk, férfi kardban, ha a csapatunk nem kvalifikál, akkor egy versenyzőnk szerez kvótát. Férfi tőrben nem várható kvótaszerzés. A nőknél elsősorban tőrben szerezhetünk csapat kvótát. Amennyiben egyetlen csapatunk sem kvalifikál, akkor mind a három fegyvernemben egy-egy versenyzőnk indulása várható.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 11-13*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 0*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: 6-10*_​



*Vízilabdakiss*
A férfi csapatunk már kvalifikálta magát a londoni játékokra, melyen 13 fős csapattal veszünk részt. Női csapatunk a 2012. évi kvalifikációs tornán még megszerezheti az indulási jogosultságot.
*A felkészülési programban tervezett kvalifikációs létszám: 26*
_*Megszerzett kvalifikációk száma: 13*_
_*Reálisan még megszerezhető kvalifikációk száma: *_​

​_*13*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 6)

*100 nap múlva Ifjúsági Téli Olimpia*


*Pontosan 100 nap múlva kezdődik az első Ifjúsági Téli Olimpia, Innsbruckban. A téli versenyek 2012. január 13-án rajtolnak és 22-én fejeződnek be.*






Több mint egy év telt el a Szingapúri Ifjúsági Olimpiai Játékok óta, de három hónap múlva már az I. Téli Ifjúsági Olimpiai Játékokat nyitják meg az ausztriai Innsbruck városában. 1964. és 1976. évi Téli Olimpiai Játékokat követően Innsbruck ismét Olimpiai Játékoknak ad otthont 2012-ben, ezúttal a legelső Téli Ifjúsági Olimpiai Játékoknak. 
A Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság történelmi döntést hozott 2007. júliusában, Guatemalában, vagyis egyhangúan megszavazták, hogy 2010-től megrendezzék az Ifjúsági Olimpiai Játékokat. *Elsősorban azzal a céllal, hogy a világ ifjúságát visszacsalogassák a sportpályákra. Mozgásra, rendszeres sportolásra ösztönözzék a fiatalokat, s egyben az olimpizmus igazi értékeivel is megismertessék őket. 
*A felnőtt Téli Olimpiai Játékok évében rendezik a Nyári Ifjúsági Olimpiai Játékokat, a felnőtt Nyári Olimpiai játékok évében pedig a Téli Ifjúsági Olimpiai Játékokat. 
*A NOB 2008. december 12-én jelentette be, hogy az I. Téli Ifjúsági Olimpiai Játékokat 2012. január 13-22. között, Innsbruckban rendezik meg. Innsbruck 84:15 arányban nyert a finnországi Kuopio ellen a lausanne-i szavazáson.*




Az osztrák olimpiai város ezzel világelső lesz, ugyanis egyetlenegy város sem rendezett mindezidáig három Olimpiát. Innsbruck megelőzi még Londont is, amelyik ugyancsak jövőre fog büszkén utalni a háromszori rendezésre (Nyári Olimpia, London: 1908, 1948 és 2012). 
Az Ifjúsági Olimpiai Játékok több fontos tényezőben is eltérnek az Olimpiai Játékoktól. Jacques Rogge, a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság elnökének, az esemény ötletgazdájának elképzelése szerint a sport mellett a kultúra és a nevelés is fontos hangsúlyt kap az Ifjúsági Olimpián azzal a kifejezett céllal, hogy a *14-18* éves korosztályt az Olimpiai Mozgalom meg tudja szólítani és a sport ügyének meg tudja nyerni.

*Az Olimpiai Charta 5. alapelve kimondja, hogy a „sport a társadalom szerves része”, és mint ilyen jelentős társadalomszervező erő valamint különleges eszköz a fiatalság helyes nevelésében.*

A kultúra és a nevelés szempontjából az Ifjúsági Olimpiai Játékok pedig ezt a szerepet kívánja betölteni. A *Téli Játékok magyarországi nagykövete Darázs Péter felnőtt olimpikon, Európa-bajnoki ezüstérmes rövidpályás gyorskorcsolyázó, aki a nevelési és kulturális programokért felel majd Innsbruckban.
*A sport szempontjából az Ifjúsági Olimpiai Játékok forradalmi lehetőséget nyújtanak új és innovatív versenyszámok kipróbálására, vagy akár bevezetésére. Ennek a legékesebb példája a csapatjátékok közül az egyik legnépszerűbb csapatjáték, a jégkorong kifejezetten érdekes és látványos rendezési formája. *A jégkorong bajnokság mellett ugyanis látványos és izgalmas egyéniben is összemérhetik a tudásukat a játékosok egymás elleni ügyességi versenyen.* Ezen kívül természetesen a klasszikus versenyszámok is megtalálhatók a Téli Olimpia programján.
*Az innsbrucki Téli Ifjúsági Olimpiai Játékok műsorán szereplő 6 sportág, 15 szakágának, 63 versenyszámában, közel 1060 fiatal sportoló indulhat.
*Több sportágban és szakágban a Szingapúri Nyári Ifjúsági Olimpiai Játékokhoz hasonlóan vegyes (nő-férfi) csapatversenyeket is rendeznek.
*Az innsbrucki szervezők az Osztrák Olimpiai Bizottsággal szoros és példaértékű együttműködést kialakítva készülnek a világon a legelső Téli Ifjúsági Olimpiai Játékokra.* Szingapúrral szemben az osztrák házigazdák elegendő időt kaptak a felkészülésre és szervezésre. Innsbruck rendkívül gazdag sportlétesítményekben, a korábbi olimpiai versenylétesítmények használata mellett a már működő és közönség számára is nyitott versenypályák is bevonásra kerülnek ezzel is biztosítva a fenntartható fejlődés alapelveinek és a gazdaságosság érvényesülését. 




Kizárólag az Ifjúsági Olimpiai Falut kellett megépíteni a házigazdáknak, amely azonban a rendelkezésre álló emberi ismeretek alapján a legmodernebb és rendkívül környezetbarát épületkomplexum. Az épületek az úgynevezett passzív ház mérnöki megoldás alapján készültek, ezzel biztosítva a környezet legkisebb terhelését, az épületek leggazdaságosabb működését, és a legalacsonyabb energiafelhasználást. 




Innsbruck készen áll! Magabiztosan kijelenthető, hogy a sport, a nevelés és a kultúra szemszögéből nézve magas színvonalú, de a kiadási oldal szempontjából tekintve visszafogott esemény előtt állunk. A sport és az Olimpiai Mozgalom igazi ünnepét láthatják az érdeklődők Innsbruckban, amely a téli sportok szerelmesei számára valódi úti cél lesz jövő januárban. 
A magyar csapat felkészülésének szakmai irányítója és koordinálója a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság, szakmai tevékenységét összehangolja a mindenkori utánpótlásért felelős állami intézménnyel. A felkészülés során a MOB első számú partnerei a téli olimpiai sportágak szövetségei és az általuk kijelölt utánpótlás sportágfelelősök, valamint a Nemzeti Erőforrás Minisztérium, a NSI és az OSEI. A MOB az eredményes felkészülés érdekében minden eszközzel segíti a doppingmentes fair play felkészülést. A MOB a Téli Ifjúsági Olimpiai Játékok műsorán szereplő valamennyi sportág számára támogatja a kvalifikáció megszerzését.
*A magyar csapat névsora december 11-én válik teljessé.*
Az I. Ifjúsági Téli Olimpia sportlétesítményei

*Olympiaworld Innsbruck*
-* Két sportcsarnokból áll: az Olimpiai Jégcsarnokból és az Ovális gyorskorcsolya Csarnokból. Előbbiben a műkorcsolya, jégtánc, rövidpályás gyorskorcsolya és jégkorong küzdelmeit bonyolítják le, utóbbiban pedig a gyorskorcsolya versenyeket.
- A Média Központ is az Olympiaworld nevű komplexumban található.
- 2004-ben építették, az Alpok szívében.
- Nemcsak sportesemények, hanem koncertek, musical előadások, jégrevük, vásárok, különböző gálák otthona is.*




*Olympic Sliding Centre*
-* A bob, szkeleton és szánkó versenyek színhelye.*




* Patscherkofel*
*- Az alpesi sí versenyek helyszíne.
*- Innsbruck déli részén helyezkedik
- 1999-ben itt nyerte meg a világbajnokságot az osztrák ikon, Hermann Mayer, Super G-ben. Akkor, az első 10-ben 9 osztrák versenyző volt!
- 1964-ben és 1976-ban is itt rendezték az alpesi számokat,a téli olimpiákon.
- Ausztria egyik legkedveltebb kirándulóhelye.




*Nordkette
- versenyek: hódeszka (félcső), síakrobatika (félcső)
*- festői környezetben fekszik, Tirol határán
- 20 percre található a város központjától
- a létesítményt 2007-ben felújították




* Innsbruck Exhibition Centre
**- a curling színhelye
*- jelenleg felújítás alatt
- ez év végén átadásra kerül
- ez az önkéntesek főhadiszállása is





*Seefeld Arena
- a biatlon, a síugrás, az északi összetett színhelye
*- 20 km-re található Innsbrucktól
- 1964-ben és 1976-ban is itt rendezték az északi összetett olimpiai versenyeit
- 1985-ben a Seefeld Arena volt az Északi Sí Világbajnokságot
- minden pályát alaposan felújítottak




*Bergisel Stadion
**- a megnyitótóünnepség színhelye
*- 250 méterrel magasabban helyezkedik el a városnál, így tökéletes panoráma nyílik Innsbruckra
- a síugró stadion 28 ezer férőhelyes
- a világhírre szert tett Zaha Hadid tervezte a stadiont
- a Bergisel Innsbruck egyik jelképe
- 1964-ben és 1976-ban is itt tartották a megnyitó ünnepséget, így Bergisel lesz jövőre az egyetlen stadion a világon, amely három olimpia megnyitójának lesz a házigazdája
- 1988-ban II. János Pál pápa 60 ezer hívő előtt celebrált misét
- a 2008-as, Németországgal közösen megrendezett labdarúgó Európa-bajnokságon, a stadion számos koncert színhelye volt. Óriáskivetítőkön nézték a meccseket.





*Kühtai
**- a síakrobatika (Sí Cross) és a hódeszka (Slopestyle) helyszíne
*- tengerszint feletti magasság: 2020 méter
- nemcsak télen, hanem nyáron is vonzza a turisták ezreit


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 7)

*Csalások világszínvonalon: Minek menjünk az Olimpiára? *
*2011. 10. 07. 08.14*

* <RIGHT> *






*Mit tehetünk, ha egy nemzetközi szövetség annyira korrupt, hogy nem riadnak vissza a világversenyek mérkőzéseinek a nyilvánvaló elcsalásaitól? Mit tehetnek a különböző nemzetek országos szövetségei, ha már tapasztalták, hogy még az Olimpián is adják - veszik a meccseket a fejük felett, de ha szót emelnek miatta, akkor ők ütik meg a bokájukat?*

_ Hogy lehetséges az, hogy egy elcsalt mérkőzés után a bírókat eltiltják a többi mérkőzés pontozásától, de a csalást nem vizsgálják ki a helyszínen, még melegében? Minek menjenek így a nemzetek sportolói az olimpiára? Egy csomó pénzt és keserűséget megspórolhatnának azzal, ha egy íróasztal mögött eldöntenék, melyik ország hány érmet nyer, melyik sportoló milyen helyezést ér el, kit zárnak ki, ki jut tovább. Hoppá. Ez most is így zajlik, csak a háttérben. Ugye fejtől büdös a láb, nyilvánvaló, hogy majdnem mindenkinek van takargatnivalója, így valószínű, hogy a helyi felháborodásokon kívül nem lesz semmilyen retorzió. Kurvaanyázunk egyet, és reménykedünk a következő világverseny sorsolásában. Na nem attól félünk, hogy hátha erősebb vagy ügyesebb ellenfelet kapnak hazánkfiai, hanem attól, hogy nehogy egy „preferált” ország versenyzője legyen az ellenfél. Lehet gazdagabb, lehet valami más előnyökkel kecsegtető, a lényeg az, hogy a nemzetközi szövetség „spanoljon” vele, és akkor nincs is félnivalója. Majd a bírókat beáldozzák, a felháborodókat megfenyegetik, ha ez sem hat, akkor majd jól kitiltják az elégedetlenkedőket. 
Meddig lehet ezt büntetlenül csinálni? A mai korban, a mai technikai tudás birtokában számtalan lehetőség lenne arra, hogy egyértelműen dokumentálva legyenek a mérkőzések, egy-egy óvást maximum 30 percen belül minden kétséget kizáróan el lehetne bírálni. 
Miért nem törekszik erre az AIBA? 
Mikor jön el az az idő, amikor a sportolók a megérdemelt tudásuk szerint kapják az érmeket, a helyezéseket, és nem attól függ majd a végeredmény, hogy ki kivel van jóban, rosszabb esetben ki kit fizetett le, vagy vesztegetett meg bármilyen más módon? 
Reálisan nézve biztos, hogy soha, ha a megoldás azon múlik, aki szemet huny, vagy a markát tartja. 
A Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottságnak kellene végre az asztalra csapni, és kitűzni egy határidőt, ami alatt egy teljes tisztújítást, és egy gyökeres technikai fejlesztést kell végrehajtatni a nemzetközi szövetséggel. 
Ha ezt nem teszi meg, akkor bárhogy is fáj, ki kell venni az olimpiai számok közül az ökölvívást. Ebben az esetben azonnal a fejükhöz kapnának azok, akik most kényelmesen ülnek a karosszékben, és biztos vagyok benne, hogy a fiókok aljáról viharos gyorsasággal előkerül 4-5 pókhálós terv, megvalósítási vázlat, ami eddig azért pihent, mert az a lobbi erősebb volt, amelyik a háttérben a szálakat mozgatja. 
Kétes bíráskodásnak nincs helye az olimpián. Nincs helye ott olyan szervezetnek, amelyik nyíltan támogatja a csalást, a korrupciót, a bundázást.
_​_
_
_*Nem csak mi szeretnénk büszkék lenni sportolóinkra, azt szeretnénk, hogy az egész világ ismerje el őket a tudásuk szerint, ne az erősebb, gazdagabb lobbi kapja az aranyérmet, hanem a sportoló, aki vért izzadt érte.*_
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 19)

*London 2012 - Hazai és külföldi edzőtáborokban készülnek az úszók Londonra*
2011. 10. 19. 14.42 

 <RIGHT> 



*


Egyszerre több helyszínen is edzőtáborozással kezdődött meg a magyar úszók felkészülése a jövő nyári londoni olimpiára.
*​*
*

"Négy tábor is indult vagy indul ezekben a napokban, hogy a legjobbjaink minél jobb állapotba kerüljenek - mondta el szerdán Kiss László szövetségi kapitány az MTI-nek. - Kedden repült el a Verrasztó testvérek, Evelyn és Dávid, továbbá Jakabos Zsuzsanna és Mutina Ágnes fémjelezte csapat az Egyesült Államokba, ők három héten át a floridai Boca Ratonben készülnek. Gyurta Dánielék Hódmezővásárhelyen dolgoznak vasárnap óta egészen november 5-ig, míg Cseh Lászlóék október 29-ig Debrecenben, egy további válogatott társaság - Kis Gergővel, Biczó Bencével, Takács Krisztiánnal a soraiban - pedig Balatonfűzfőn gyakorol csaknem két héten át."
A kapitány kitért rá, hogy a kétszeres ifjúsági olimpiai bajnok Kapás Boglárka most lábadozik betegségéből, míg a Kőbánya SC egyik erőssége, Dara Eszter sikeres vállműtéten esett át. 
Az edzőtáborok utáni első nagy megméretés a november 11. és 13. közötti, százhalombattai rövidpályás országos bajnokság lesz, s az ob után jelölik ki azt a csapatot, amely a 25 méteres medencébe kiírt, december 8-tól 11-ig tartó lengyelországi Európa-bajnokságon indul. 
"Nagy csapattal veszünk részt a szczecini rövidpályás Eb-n - mondta Kiss László -, várhatóan 21 fős válogatott áll majd rajthoz, s reményeink szerint folytatja az idei nagyszerű sorozatot, amennyiben mind a négy kiemelt versenyen volt magyar győztes: a sanghaji felnőtt világbajnokságon egy, a belgrádi ifi Eb-n kettő, a trabzoni korosztályos seregszemlén, az EYOF-on, illetve a kínai Universiadén pedig három-három aranyérmet szereztünk."
*A szakvezető megemlítette, hogy Szczecinből heten nem hazajönnek, hanem egyenesen Amerikába utaznak tovább:* *Cseh, Gyurta, Kis és Takács, illetve Verrasztó Evelyn, Jakabos és Kapás, valamint a hozzájuk Los Angelesből csatlakozó Hosszú Katinka ugyanis meghívást kapott, hogy az öreg kontinens képviseletében induljon az Egyesült Államok-Európa viadalon, amelyet december 16-án és 17-én bonyolítanak le Atlantában.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 30)

*London 2012 - Szellemi vetélkedővel az olimpiára - teljes a döntő mezőnye*
2011. 10. 30. 06.33

 <RIGHT> 



*


A nyugati hat továbbjutóhoz csatlakozva a kelet-magyarországi területi fináléból is hat versenyző került az országos döntőbe a "Szurkolj Londonban!" szellemi vetélkedőben.
*​*
*

A Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság hivatalos utazási irodája, a Pegazus Sport Tours szervezésében zajló sorozat május elején kezdődött, 2798-an jelentkeztek, 404-en teljesítették eredményesen az első kört, és 64-en jutottak tovább az augusztus 31-én zárult úgynevezett online szakaszból.
A megmaradt mezőny egyik része szeptember 24-én vetélkedett Győrben, a többiek pedig most szombaton Nyíregyházán igyekeztek minél pontosabb válaszokat adni a jórészt a 2008-as pekingi, valamint a két korábbi londoni, az 1908-as és az 1948-as játékokra kihegyezett kérdésekre. Az első szakaszt követően tíz versenyző jutott tovább, a közülük sorsolással kialakított párok játszottak aztán egymás ellen, s a végén a legjobb három páros jutott a döntőbe. A területi finálé zárásakor - a szervezők tájékoztatása szerint - a *Nagy Barnabás, Csapkó Zoltán duó (159 pont), a Mecséri Annamária, Tóth Sándor kettős (143 pont) és a Kis János, Nagy Zoltán páros (136 pont) örülhetett.
*​
*A fináléra november 26-án, Budapesten kerül sor. *

*A fődíj egy-egy négynapos csomag az olimpiai versenyekre a két legjobb versenyzőnek, akik kísérőt is vihetnek majd magukkal.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 12)

*Kiűznek az olimpiáról sportágakat?*









*Az utolsó ókori olimpia után 1503 évvel, 1896-ban Athénban rendezték meg az első újkori olimpiát, műsorán 9 sportág versenyeivel, 14 ország harmadfélszáz sportolójának részvételével. *

*Napjainkban a nyári ötkarikás játékok programjában 26 nagy sportág van jelen, egyikük - konkrétan az úszás és a vízilabda mellett a műugrást, a műúszást és a nyíltvízi úszást is magába foglaló vízi sport - öt szakággal is, és akárcsak legutóbb 2008-ban, Pekingben, a következő csúcstalálkozón, Londonban a jövő esztendő júliusában-augusztusában is összesen 302 versenyszámban osztanak érmeket. *

*!A 2016-os riói olimpiára azonban változhat az olimpiai sportágak afféle bérelt helyzete, méghozzá jócskán…!*
 
 Merthogy az ötkarikás világesemények gazdája, a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság (NOB) London után afféle "profiltisztításra" készül, azaz - kevésbé finoman fogalmazva - akár több sportágat is kiebrudalhat a hivatalos programból. Nem eszik azért olyan forrón a kását - mondják némelyek, amire persze okkal replikáznak azok, akik a baseball és a szoftball 2006-ban kimondott száműzetését hozzák fel nagyon is riasztó, és főleg létező példának. Évtizedeken át alapvetően az a tétel állta meg a helyét, hogy bekerülni roppant nehéz, kikerülni ugyanakkor gyakorlatilag lehetetlen. Ennek vetett véget a baseball (és női változata) "kiakolbólítása" a kiváltságosnak számítók köréből, bár korábban is előfordult némelyek kipenderítése (lásd baszk pelóta, kötélhúzás, krikett, lovaspóló, motorcsónak-versenyzés) a kevésbé jellemző elterjedtségből is fakadó érdektelenség és/vagy éppen gyenge nemzetközi szervezettsége, olykor nem annyira olimpiához illő jellege miatt. És éppenséggel az is megesett egyikkel-másikkal - említsük meg ehelyütt napjaink egyik divatsportját, a teniszt -, hogy csak átmenetileg tűnt el a kínálatból, a fehér sport jelesül az 1988-as szöuli olimpián bukkant fel újra 1928-as letűnését követően.

*Nemkívánatos végeredmény 
* 
A miértre adandó választ keresve előrebocsátandó: nem mintha a NOB-nak nem lenne joga a karcsúsításhoz! Merthogy "főnökként" felel a négyévenkénti csúcseseményért gyakorlatilag minden szempontból, ennél fogva a programot is átírhatja, ha akarja, pláne, ha a legfőbb véleményformálók úgy látják, ennek vagy annak a sportnak valamilyen okból nincs helye *az ötkarikás műsorban, amely tagadhatatlanul igen zsúfolttá vált napjainkra.
* 
Amennyire a kezdeteknél érthető volt a törekvés a sportágak palettájának minél erőteljesebb szélesítésére, annyira vált gátjává is a "normális" olimpiának a túlméretezettség: a játékok már-már kezelhetetlen sportági programja meg a 10 ezer felett állandósult versenyzői létszám, továbbá a kísérők, szakvezetők, sportpolitikusok, tisztségviselők, szakemberek, edzők, orvosok, gyúrók, és nem utolsósorban a Londonra már húszezresre duzzadó médiahadsereg mind markánsabb jelenléte (utóbbi "változó tételnél" maradva: a 2000-es sydneyi játékokon nem kevesebb, mint 16 ezer televíziós és újságíró dolgozott). Mindez hosszan tartó, több évtizedes folyamat korántsem kívánatos végeredményének tekintendő. 

Az elkerülhetetlen felfutás időszakában, az újkori olimpiák mind népszerűbbé válásával fokozatosan duzzadt a sportágak mellett a részt vevő nemzetek száma is egyre nagyobbra, a szereplők táborának bővülése pedig a női sportolók megjelenésével vált még inkább pezsgővé. Ha eltekintünk a bojkott sújtotta és fogyatékosságáért kivételnek tekintendő két legújabb kori olimpiától - az 1980-as moszkvaitól és az 1984-es Los Angeles-itől -, a folyamatos szaporulat érhető tetten: 1988-ban 23 sportágban csaknem 8400-an, 1992-ben Barcelonában 25-ben több mint 9300-an, 1996-ban Atlantában 26-ban 10 300-at meghaladó számban, 2000-ben Sydneyben és 2004-ben Athénban ugyanúgy 28-ban és egyformán valamivel 10 600-nál többen, legutóbb, 2008-ban Pekingben pedig szintúgy 28 sportágban - 204 nemzet képviseletében - a 11 ezret is meghaladó számban versenyeztek a földkerekség legkiválóbbjainak csúcstalálkozóján.

*Előrosta*
 
Az utolsó adatpár jövőre Londonban csökkenni fog, mert a már nemigen kezelhető olimpiai tömeg, a monstre jelleg eltüntetésének kényszere utat tört, így már a változtatás jegyében született meg az előrosta, vagyis az olimpiai kvalifikáció rendszere is. 
A NOB-tól minden sportág megkapta a maga kvótáját, és az érintettekre maradt, hogy a maximális ötkarikás indulói keretüket hogyan töltik fel, milyen válogatási szisztéma segítségével alakítják ki a férfi és a női szereplők körét. 

*Merthogy a lányok-asszonyok - amúgy helyeselhető - emancipációja az erősebb nem rovására történhetett csak meg, például a súlyemelőknél vagy a Londonban bemutatkozó női ökölvívók esetében is a sportági férfikategóriák számának csökkentésével felszabadult helyek elnőiesítésével oldották meg a "nemi gondokat".* 

Ám ezzel együtt sem sikerült persze véget vetni a gigantizmusnak, összességében alig csökkent az ötkarikás résztvevők mennyisége, mert hát *még Londonban is 10 600 körül lesz az indulók száma. 
* 
*Ráadásul a baseball és a szoftball utódjaként, ha úgy teszik a helyére a sorban ott ácsingózók közül időközben - és korántsem szupernépszerűsége miatt, mint sokkal inkább kellő érdekérvényesítő ereje, a sportbizniszes hátországnak köszönhetően - felvettek kettőt is: a golfot és a hét fővel játszott rögbit. Velük 2016-ra, Rióra újfent 28-ra nő vissza a nyári olimpiai sportágak száma. *(Csak zárójelben rögzítjük: mindkét sportág visszatérőnek számít, igaz, a golf és a rögbi is nagyon régen, előbbi 1904-ben, utóbbi pedig 1924-ben volt olimpiai sportág.) 
Részben ezért is tetszik elkerülhetetlennek a csonkítás, bizonyos sportág(ak) áldozatul vetése. No de mely(ek)é? 

*A kulisszák mögött ádáz sportdiplomáciai harc (is) folyik a bennmaradásért.* A nagy tülekedésben a veszélyérzettel leginkább telítődöttek minden áron próbálnak talpon maradni, és különféle ígéretekkel, meg konkrét lépésekkel, önmérsékletet mutató intézkedésekkel vagy éppen annak bizonygatásával igyekeznek minél jobb bizonyítványt kiállítani magukról, hogy az ő sportáguk a tévében is jól mutat, nézők sokaságát vonzza, igény van rá, ennél fogva neki igenis maradnia kell.

Tudniillik az egyik vezérszemponttá az nőtte ki magát egy-egy diszciplína olimpiai értékállóságának megítélésében, hogy eseményeinek, versenyeinek mekkora a nézettsége, miközben másodlagossá vált, hogy mióta van programban, milyen veretes a múltja, mennyire elterjedt, hány kontinens országában mily sokan űzik.

*Gőzerővel nyomulnak *

 Persze léteznek úgynevezett alapsportok, így az 1896-os nyitányon jelen volt kilenc - *atlétika, birkózás, kerékpározás, sportlövészet, súlyemelés, tenisz, torna, úszás és vívás* -, amely afféle szent tehénnek számított és talán még számít ma is, de mérget azért ne vegyünk rá, hogy megingathatatlan még akár annak a négynek a helye is, amely pedig hiánytalanul szerepelt az összes eddigi játékok műsorán, miközben a társak - kisebb-nagyobb megszakításokkal - hol helyet kaptak a programban, hol nem. 
* A kvartettből az atlétika, a torna és az úszás nyilván ott lesz a 2016-os vagy éppen a 20-as és 24-es olimpián is*, a népszerűséget illetően alaposan* visszaesett vívás* azonban már nem biztos, hogy az érinthetetlen kategóriában marad hosszabb távon is. 
A *"kilencek"* közül - főleg a doppingolással összefüggésben - könnyűnek találtathatik a* kerékpározás*, a korábbi első számú, bár a szigorú ellenőrzések nyomán a különösen doppingérzékenyek élvonalból kikerült feketebárány, a *súlyemelés*, a bírálók szerint unalmas, követhetetlen és drága *sportlövészet és vitorlázás, de a birkózás sincs abszolút biztos helyzetben. *
A *"huszonnyolcak"* közül a veszélyeztettek körébe sorolják még mindenek előtt a *tekvondót, a cselgáncs* után másodikként bekerült keleti harcművészetet, de az olyan "magyar sportokat", vagyis a mi szempontunkból igen eredményes ágazatokat is érheti meglepetés, mint az *öttusa vagy a vízilabda*, de vannak ellenszószólói a *kajak-kenunak, a tollaslabdának, a gyeplabdának vagy éppen a lovaglásnak is…
* 
A nézőszám, a szponzorok felvonulása szemszögéből is rendkívül fontos és a mérlegelési szempontok közé tartozik a vonzerő - vagyis hogy hány embert tud látványosságával a versenyszínhelyre vagy a tévé képernyő elé csábítani az adott versenyág -, a közérthetőség, tehát hogy mennyire követhetők és egyértelműek a történések, mert *a negatív összkép is megpecsételheti egy-egy sportág olimpiai sorsát.
* 
Az* "újoncok"* - a NOB támogatói között is fellelhető *amerikai mamutcégek pénzelte golf vagy a NOB-elnök által leplezetlenül pártolt rögbi *- gyors kikerülése nem nagyon valószínűsíthető, bár a programba bejutni akaró többi - így a legutóbbi szavazáson vesztes *karate, fallabda és görkorcsolya* - változatlanul gőzerővel nyomul, a *baseball és a szoftball* is mielőbb vissza próbál térni, és azon van, hogy a következő cserealap ő legyen a csaknem tucatnyi veszélyövezeti sportág valamelyikének a rovására.

*Ami tény: *
*Jacques Rogge mandátuma 2013-ban lejár, és már nem lesz megválasztható újabb periódusra. Ennek ellenére, bár testületi a döntés, az ötkarikás világmozgalom első emberének a szava - vagy éppenséggel a voksa - nyilvánvalóan többszörös súllyal esik latba. Így tehát az is kérdés, vállalja-e a belga sportdiplomata annak ódiumát, hogy elköszönése előtt ő legyen akármelyik kikerülő sportágnak a hóhéra, vagy éppen az "utánam a vízözön" jegyében NOB-elnöksége búcsúszakaszában igenis vállalja a nevéhez kötődő "gyilkos" szerepét.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 24)

*Bemutatták a 2012-es londoni olimpia emlékérmeit*





*


Bemutatták a 2012-es londoni olimpia emlékérmeit: a brit Királyi Pénzverde által gyártott egykilós arany érme Sir Anthony Caro szobrász, az ezüst érme a képzőművész, és író-zeneszerző Tom Phillips tervei alapján készült.
*​*
*
A londoni Királyi Művészeti Akadémián bemutatott arany emlékérme a szigetország első egykilós érméje. *A kereken egy kilogrammnyi tiszta aranyat tartalmazó kisplasztikai alkotás 100 ezer fontot (36 millió forint) ér. A szintén egykilós ezüst érme értéke háromezer font (egymillió forint). *Az arany változatból összesen hatvanat, míg az ezüstből 2012 darabot fognak legyártani.
II. Erzsébet királynő személyesen hagyta jóvá mindkettőt, hogy azok törvényes brit fizetési eszközökké is válhassanak. Az érmék fejoldalán a királynő Ian Rank-Broadley által tervezett arcképe látható, amely 1998 óta díszíti a hagyományos brit pénzérméket. 

Az arany emlékérem a versenyeken elért sikernek, a test és az elme végső határait feszegető erőfeszítéseknek, valamint a játékok történelmi örökségének állít emléket. Az érmét egy babérkoszorú szegélyezi és a londoni olimpia logója is helyet kapott rajta, csakúgy mint a súlyemelés, a boksz, a futball és az atlétika sportszerei is.





Az arany változat készítése során speciális nyomási és gyártási technológiát alkalmaztak a brit Királyi Pénzverdéből kikerült eddigi "legdomborúbb" érme előállításához. Mérete és értéke miatt azonban nem valószínű, hogy forgalomba kerül. Az ezüst emlékérme azt a gondolatot örökíti meg, amely szerint a csapatok összehangolt munkával képesek elérni a sikert és a győzelmet és ehhez igazodik a rajta olvasható felirat is: "Egyesítsük álmainkat, hogy a legkiválóbb csapattá tegyük világunkat". A plaketten a Napot megformázó ünnepi lobogók és az olimpiai láng is helyet kapott. 
Minden egyes érméhez tartozik egy eredetiséget igazoló dokumentum. Az arany emlékérmék igazolásait maga Sir Anthony Caro számozta be és írta alá. A művész munkássága kulcsfontosságú szerepet játszott a kortárs szobrászat fejlődésében. A képzőművész 1987-ben kapott lovagi címet, és Henry Moore - a 20. század egyik legjelentősebb szobrászművésze - óta ő volt az első brit szobrász, aki 2000-ben Order of Merit kitüntetést kapott. A New York-i Metropolitan Museum of Art a közelmúltban egy nagyszabású kiállítást szentelt az alkotásainak. 
Tom Phillips munkáit a világ leghíresebb galériáiban, többek között a londoni Tate és a National Portrait Gallery kiállítótermeiben nézheti meg a nagyközönség.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 29)

*Joel Bouzou az Olimpikonok Világszövetségének új elnöke*





*


Joel Bouzou ötkarikás bronzérmes, világbajnok öttusázót választotta elnökévé az Olimpikonok Világszövetsége (WOA).
*​*
*

A Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság (MOB) honlapjának hétfői beszámolója szerint az elnöki tisztségre öt jelölt, köztük az eddigi első ember, Dick Fosbury, a magasugrást forradalmasító amerikai olimpiai bajnok pályázott. A lausanne-i Olimpiai Múzeumban a hétvégén megtartott tisztújító közgyűlésen Bouzou, a Nemzetközi Öttusa Szövetség francia főtitkára kapott bizalmat. Alelnökké Amadou Dia Ba szenegáli olimpiai ezüstérmes gátfutót és a görög Jeórjiosz Andreadisz olimpikon vitorlázót választották. A főtitkári teendőket továbbra is perui Anthony Ledgard látja el.
Az új elnök Peter Montgomery ausztrál vízilabdázó (1995-1999), Schmitt Pál (1999-2007) kétszeres olimpiai bajnok párbajtőröző és Fosbury (2007-2011) után kapott bizalmat. Aktív sportolóként négy olimpián vett részt, 1984-ben volt a bronzérmes francia csapat tagja, 1987-ben egyéni világbajnok lett.
A közgyűlésen magyar részről, a hazai Olimpiai Bajnokok Klubjának képviseletében a volt vízilabdázó, ötkarikás bajnok Kósz Zoltán vett részt. Elmondása szerint - amint azt a MOB honlapja idézi -* elsősorban az európai küldöttek azt remélik, hogy az új elnök képes lesz a WOA megújítására, a nemzeti szervezetek összefogására, a több mint százezer olimpikon együttműködésének erősítésére, *ahogyan az Schmitt Pál elnöksége idején kialakult és jellemezte a WOA tevékenységét.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 8)

*London 2012 - Az Underworld duó az olimpia zenei vezetője*

*Az elektronikus zenét játszó Underworld duó lesz a zenei vezetője a 2012-es londoni olimpia nyitóceremóniájának - jelentették be a szervezők.*

A kettős tagjai, Rick Smith és Karl Hyde Danny Boyle művészeti vezetővel dolgoznak együtt a 2012. július 27-én esedékes háromórás megnyitó ünnepség előkészületein. Az Underworld és Boyle együttműködése nem újkeletű: a művészek közösen dolgoztak a Trainspotting című kultfilmben, valamint a közelmúltban bemutatott, Frankenstein című, a londoni nemzeti színházban futó előadáson.

A filmrendező Boyle szerint az Underworld közreműködésével "helyére került a kirakós utolsó darabja". Az együttes tagjai a BBC-nek elmondták, hogy nagy megtiszteltetésnek érzik a nyitóceremónia rendezésének munkáját, hiszen "ez olyasvalami, amire nemigen lesz még egyszer esély".

*Az olimpia rendezői legalább tízezer művészt hallgattak meg a nyitó- és a záróünnepség szereplőinek kiválasztására. *

*A hét elején a brit kormány bejelentette, hogy az olimpiai és paralimpiai játékok megrendezéséhez 80 millió fonttal járul hozzá, azaz megduplázza az eddigi költségvetést.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 12)

*London 2012: Ilyen az olimpiai formaruhánk*


*Kalotaszegi motívumokat viselnek majd a magyar sportolók a 2012-es Londoni Olimpián. *

*A formaruhákat most mutatták be. Az öltözéket Csergő Noémi és Mohari Kinga tervezték, akik a klasszikust a divatos nemzetközi irányzatokkal szerették volna ötvözni.*

A pályázatra összesen 32 nevezés érkezett, ezekből 6 maradt versenyben, majd a szakmai zsűri 3-ra szűkítette a kört, amelyből a MOB elnöksége végül kiválasztotta a győztes darabokat.
Mint a tervezők az Inforádiónak elmondták, a ruhák kialakításánál fontos volt a magyar jelleg megtartása. Kalotaszegi nagyírásos motívumokat tettek a ruhákra, ezek már messziről is felhívják magukra a figyelmet. 
A nőknek fehér és élénk piros színű sportos ingruhát terveztek. Ennek vállán nagy fekete motívumokat helyeztek el. A férfiak ruháinál a motívumok hasonlóak, de náluk a fehér és a fekete szín dominál. 
A ruhákat a tervezők az Innoé Design irodának otthont adó budapesti lakóház folyosóján mutatták meg a sajtónak.




<IFRAME height=175 src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/yRLnk6KGOGw" frameBorder=0 width=220 allowfullscreen></IFRAME>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 12)

*London 2012 - Kiemelt egészségügyi ellátás az olimpikonoknak*​ 

*A jövő évi londoni olimpiára és paralimpiára készülő magyar sportolók kiemelt egészségügyi ellátásban részesülnek a Nemzeti Erőforrás Minisztériumban (NEFMI) hétfőn aláírt megállapodás értelmében.*​

A sajtótájékoztatóval egybekötött eseményen Réthelyi Miklós nemzeti erőforrás miniszter, Szócska Miklós, a NEFMI egészségügyért felelő államtitkára, Szekeres Pál, a NEFMI sportért felelős helyettes államtitkára és Soós Ágnes, az Országos Sportegészségügyi Intézet (Sportkórház) főigazgatója látta el kézjegyével a dokumentumokat. A rendezvényen részt vett Borkai Zsolt, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság (MOB) elnöke és Gömöri Zsolt, a Magyar Paralimpiai Bizottság (MPB) vezetője is.
A MOB 300 élsportolót, az MPB pedig 50 versenyzőt nevez meg, akik részesülhetnek a kiemelt ellátásban. A megállapodás értelmében a Sportkórház december 20-tól 24 órás telefonos ügyfélszolgálatot üzemeltet, s leszerződik tíz kórházzal, amelyek szintén kiemelt ellátást nyújtanak majd a sportolóknak.
"A rendszerben az Országos Egészségbiztosítási Pénztár (OEP) is szerepel, legfőképp azért, hogy az ellátás szabályszerűsége biztosítva legyen" - mondta Réthelyi Miklós. - "Bízom abban, hogy ezzel a megállapodással komoly segítséget tudunk nyújtani a sportolók olimpiai felkészüléséhez."
A kormány november 11-én döntött az olimpiára és a paralimpiára való sikeres felkészüléshez szükséges korszerű, kimagasló színvonalú, soron kívüli egészségügyi ellátás biztosításáról.
A hétfőn aláírt dokumentumok értelmében egységes szisztéma alakul ki a kerettagok felkészítése, vizsgálata és szükség esetén kezelése érdekében, s a 24 órás telefonos ügyfélszolgálati rendszer segítségével a sérülés vagy egyéb betegség miatt felkészülésében akadályoztatott sportolót azonnal a megfelelő ellátást nyújtó egészségügyi intézménybe irányítják. A kiemelt ellátást országosan végző tíz intézmény: az Országos Sportegészségügyi Intézet, az orvosegyetemek klinikái (Budapest, Pécs, Debrecen, Szeged), az Országos Gerincgyógyászati Központ, az Országos Orvosi Rehabilitációs Intézet, a miskolci székhelyű Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén Megyei Kórház és Egyetemi Oktató Kórház, a győri Petz Aladár Megyei Oktató Kórház és a tatai Kastélypark Klinika Kft.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 24)

*Szocsi 2014 - Megvan az olimpia hivatalos söre*​*Az orosz Baltika lesz a 2014-es szocsi téli olimpia hivatalos söre.*

A szervezőbizottság csütörtökön jelentette be az erre vonatkozó megállapodást, melynek anyagi vonatkozását azonban nem árulta el.

A Baltika, amely a dán Carlsberg csoport tulajdona, Oroszország legnagyobb piaci részesedéssel rendelkező sörgyára.​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 1)

*BÚÉK!*

*Ausztriában halad az olimpiai láng*
*2012.* 01. 01. 03.57​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A fiatal olimpikon legnagyobb 2012-es eseménye az 1. Téli Ifjúsági Olimpiai Játékok lesz Innsbruckban.*
*2011 december 17-én görög földön lobbant fel az olimpiai láng, s időzött december 27-ig az athéni Panathinaiko-stadionban.*​ 

*Indul a fáklya futás Ausztriában:* *Christine Oppitz-Plörer, Hannes Gschwentner és Peter Bayer*​ 

*Kedden Innsbruck polgármester asszonya Christine Oppitz-Plörer fogadta a lángot osztrák földön, s indította el a láng ausztriai útját.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 2)

*Olimpiai ötkarika London egén *
2012. 01. 02. 14.20​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Az olimpiai ötkarika volt az egyik főszereplő a hagyományos éjféli londoni tűzijátékon. Becslések szerint negyedmillió szilveszterező londoni és turista nézte végig a világ egyik leglátványosabb óévbúcsúztató látványosságát a brit fővárosban.*​ 

A szemlélődők a Temze London belvárosának lévő részének partján tolongtak, amikor a híres óratorony, a Big Benéjféli harangjelére a nem kevésbé nevezetes óriáskerékről, "London szeméről" illetve a folyón lévő uszályokról elkezdték fellőni a rakétákat.​ 

*A tüzes fényjáték visszatérő eleme a 2012-es londoni olimpia tiszteletére égre lőtt olimpiai ötkarika volt.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 7)

*1. Téli Ifjúsági Olimpiai Játékok: Letették az esküt*








*10 évre szóló világszintű együttműködést kötött a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság és a Procter&Gamble (P&G). A 2012-es Olimpiai Játékok évében a P&G a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság elkötelezett partnereként népszerűsíti a sport szerepét a gyermekek egészséges fejlődésében.*


A P&G együttműködése a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottsággal (MOB) 2012. január 6-án, az I. Ifjúsági Téli Olimpiai Játékok fogadalomtételének napjával indult el. Az olimpiai eskütétel a fiatal sportolók életének nagy pillanata, ugyanis az idén debütáló innsbrucki megmérettetésen az egész világ előtt bizonyíthatják tudásukat az ifjú sportolók.


*„Az Olimpiai Játékok célja, hogy jobbá tegye az életet a sporton keresztül.* Nagy örömünkre szolgál, hogy ebben a törekvésünkben a P&G-t partnerünkként tudhatjuk.” – mondta el Molnár Zoltán, a MOB főtitkára. *„Több szempontból is történelmi pillanat a mai, ez lesz ugyanis az első téli ifjúsági olimpia, és először fordul elő Magyarországon, hogy téli ifjúsági játékokra utazó sportolók tesznek esküt”* – tette hozzá Molnár Zoltán.


*„Kijelenthetjük, hogy a magyar csapatba az ország utánpótlásának legjobbjai kerültek be, mert a versenyzők nem alanyi jogon indulnak, hanem kvótát kellett szerezniük* - mondta Nagy Zsigmond, a MOB nemzetközi igazgatója, az Innsbruckba utazó csapat vezetője.
- *Meg kell jegyeznem, hogy az ifjúsági olimpia nem csak sportesemény. Egyharmad részben a sportról szól, de ugyanekkora arányban kap szerepet benne a nevelés és a kultúra is, mert egyértelmű célja az olimpiai eszme közvetítése a fiatalok felé.”*


A Magyar Sport Házában megrendezésre került eskütétel vendége, és egyben a P&G magyarországi kampányának szakértője *Dr. Gyarmati Andrea gyermekorvos, olimpiai ezüstérmes úszó.* *„A gyermekkorban kezdett rendszeres sportolásnak nem csak fizikai, hanem mentális előnyei is vannak. Saját tapasztalatom, hogy a sport segít a testi és lelki egészség megőrzésében, a fiamat (Hesz Máté) is ennek tudatában neveltem”*. - mondtael Dr. Gyarmati Andrea.


A gyermekek és szüleik sporthoz való hozzáállásának feltérképezése érdekében átfogó hazai kutatást végzett a P&G 2011. decemberében. A felmérés amellett, hogy bemutatta a családok sporthoz fűződő viszonyát, felvázolta annak a fiatalok fejlődésére gyakorolt hatását is.


A kutatás szakmai előkészítésében a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság és Gombocz János, a Semmelweis Egyetem Testnevelési és Sporttudományi Karának professzora is részt vett.A felmérésből kiderült, hogy a gyerekek és fiatalok sporttevékenysége, mozgása nem csupán egészségük, fittségük és állóképességük, hanem pszichológiai és szociális jólétük miatt is kiemelten fontos.


*Magyarországot* *Kékesi Márton és Úry Zsuzsanna alpesi síző, Panyik Dávid sílövő, Kovács Attila és Gasparics Fanni jégkorongozó, Farkas Tamás és Tóth Tímea rövidpályás gyorskorcsolyázó, Bodnár Zénó sífutó, valamint Szilágyi Ákos síugró képviseli a január 22-ig tartó ausztriai viadalon*, *melyre a küldöttség hétfőn utazik el. *

*Az eskü szövegét előmondta Regőczy Krisztina, olimpiai ezüstérmes jégtáncos, a MOB elnökségi tagja. *


*Az eseményen – többek között - részt vett Szabó Bence MOB-sportigazgató, Dr. Tóth Szabolcs csapatorvos és Darázs Péter ifjúsági olimpiai nagykövet.*


*Az innsbrucki korosztályos csúcseseményen 6 sportág 15 szakágának 63 versenyszámában több mint ezer 14-18 év közötti sportoló indul. *
​


----------



## Juci102 (2012 Január 7)

vízilabda arany <3


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 14)

*1.Téli Ifjúsági Olimpia: Látványos megnyitó ünnepség*
2012. 01. 14. 13.22

 <RIGHT> 






*2012. január 13. -án immár harmadik alkalommal lobbant fel az olimpiai láng Innsbruckban 1964 és 1976 után alig félévvel előzve meg Londont. *


Az esemény rangját jól mutatja, hogy jelenleg Innsbruckban tartózkodik a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság teljes vezérkara, a nemzetközi sportszövetségek elsőszámú emberei és az olimpiai mozgalom meghatározó személyiségei, példaképei. 15 ezer néző előtt kezdődött meg a megnyító hivatalos része.


A megnyitó beszédet Richard Rubatscher a Szervezőbizottság elnöke tartotta, akit a NOB elnöke Jacques Rogge követett. A Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság elnöke, Jacques Rogge németül, angolul majd franciául köszöntötte a versenyzőket és a megjelent 70 ország képviselőit.


Beszédében hangsúlyozta, rendkívül büszke arra, hogy az első Ifjúsági Téli Játékokkal egy olimpiai tradíció indul útjának Ausztriában. Tavaly egyébként Szingapúrban rendezték az I. Ifjúsági Nyári Olimpiát.


*„Nemcsak azért jöttetek ide közel 1060-an 70 országból, hogy egymással versenyezzetek, egymásnak bizonyítsatok, hanem azért is, hogy egymástól tanuljatok”* – *mondta Rogge*.


*„Az elkövetkező kilenc napban maradandó élményekkel gazdagodtok, megismeritek az olimpiai eszme lényegét, mondanivalóját, van esélyetek arra, hogy felnőtt olimpián is induljatok és példát mutathattok a saját generációtok számára. Versenyezzetek a Fair Play szerint, tiszteljétek egymást”* – tette hozzá a NOB-elnök.

Külön köszönetet mondott a 60 országból érkezett 1440 önkéntesnek, akik nélkül az olimpiai játékok elképzelhetetlenek lennének. 


A nemzetközi protokoll szabályai szerint az I. Téli Ifjúsági Olimpiai Játékokat Dr. Heinz Fischer osztrák államfő nyitotta meg.Természetesen a Bergisel Stadionban a két korábbi olimpiáról is megemlékeztek hangulatos filmek formájában. Majd az Olimpiai Himnusz alatt fellobbant az olimpiai láng.


A 14-18 éves korosztály 6 sportág, 15 szakágának, 63 versenyszámában méri össze erejét és tudását, 1440 önkéntes segítségével és 3000 szervező munkájának köszönhetően. 
A magyr zászlót a megnyitó ünnepségen Panyik Dávid biatlonista vihette a Magyar Csapat egyhangú döntése alapján!


*A Magyar Csapatot kilenc sportoló alkotja*

* - alpesi sí: Kékesi Márton* (Fullsport SE),* Úry Zsuzsanna* (Kárpát SE). 
*Biatlon:* *Panyik Dávid* (Honvéd Zalka). 
*Jégkorong, skills challenge*: *Kovács Attila* (MAC), *Gasparics Fanni* (Budapest Stars). 
*Rövidpályás gyorskorcsolya*: *Farkas Tamás* (SZKE),* Tóth Tímea* (PKSE). 
*Sífutás: Bodnár Zénó* (Vasas); 
*Síugrás:* *Szilágyi Ákos* (Kőszeg)



*Szombaton hárman, Úry Zsuzsanna, Kékesi Márton és Szilágyi Ákos áll rajthoz.*

*Pénteken a Seefeld Arénában hívatalos edzést tartottak a síugrók Szilágyi Ákos magyar részvevővel.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 17)

*Ifjúsági téli olimpia - Kékesi 24. szuperkombinációban*








*Az alpesi síző Kékesi Márton az 54 induló között a 24. helyet szerezte a vasárnapi szuperkombinációs versenyben Innsbruckban, az első ifjúsági téli olimpián.*


A lányok hasonló számában érdekelt Úry Zsuzsanna a viadal honlapja szerint a szuper-óriásműlesiklásban kiesett, így összetettben nem volt értékelhető eredménye.

*A sílövő Panyik Dávid az 50 fős mezőnyben 48. lett a 7,5 km-es sprintfutamban. *

*A jövő vasárnapig tartó korosztályos csúcseseményen 6 sportág 15 szakágának 63 versenyszámában több mint ezer 14-18 év közötti sportoló vesz részt. Magyarországot kilenc versenyző képviseli.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 18)

*1.Ifjúsági Olimpiai Játékok: Bodnár Zénó közel 8 percre a győztestől 42. *
2012. 01. 18. 03.59

 <RIGHT> 






*Az 1. Téli Ifjúsági Olimpia keddi programjában egy magyar fiatal szereplését kísérte figyelemmel a csapat. Bodnár Zénó indult a Seefeld Arenában a 10km klasszikus stílusú sífutó számban. A 48 indulót számláló mezőnyben ötödikként vágott neki a 10 km-es távnak. *

A táv nagy részében az egyes ellenőrző pontokon a 42. helyen haladt át. Az utolsó 3,4km-en a mongol Dandar Usukhbayar megelőzte, s így a magyar fiú a 43. helyen fejezte be a versenyt. A legjobb idővel az orosz Alexander Selyaninov ért be a célba, közel 8 perccel gyorsabban teljesítve a távot, mint a magyar versenyző. A dobogó második fokára a japán Ishikawa Kentaro állhatott fel, a bronzérmes a kazah Sergey Malyshev lett.


*végeredmény:

*​*
**Sífutás fiú 10km klasszikus stilus - Seefeld Arena*
*43. (48 induló) Bodnár Zénó*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 19)

*1.Téli Ifjúsági Olimpiai Játékok: A Nemzetközi Fair Play Bizottság elnöke meglátogatta a Magyar Csapatot*






*A Nemzetközi Fair Play Bizottság a 2010-es szingapuri olimpia után a téli játékokon is hirdeti a sport, a fair play eszméjét a fiatalok körében.
*​*
*
A bizottság elnöke Dr. Kamuti Jenő, aki egyben a MOB elnökségének tagja és korábbi főtitkára személyes látogatást tett az Ifjúsági Olimpiai Faluban és köszöntötte a Magyar Csapat jelenlévő versenyzőit.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 23)

*Ifjúsági téli olimpia - Kékesi Márton 21. műlesiklásban*








*Kékesi Márton 21. helyen zárt a férfi műlesiklás 62 fős mezőnyében az Innsbruckban zajló, első ifjúsági téli olimpián.*

A viadal honlapja szerint a szombati napon érdekelt egyetlen magyar versenyző összességében 8.20 másodperccel volt lassabb az aranyérmes svájci Sandro Simonet-nál, ugyanakkor az indulók közül 27-en végig sem tudtak menni a pályán, s az első, vagy a második futamban kiestek.

*Kékesi egy hete szuperóriás-műlesiklásban 34., múlt vasárnap szuperkombinációban 24., míg csütörtökön óriás-műlesiklásban 21. lett.* 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 24)

*Földműves-olimpia Indiában*








*Földműves-olimpiát rendeztek Indiában, a versenyzőknek egyebek közt fogaikkal kellett megtartaniuk a levegőben egy ekét.*

Rágóizmaikra szükségük volt az autóatlétáknak is, mivel nekik szintén a szájukba tett kötéllel kellett elhúzniuk egy kocsit. A játékok hagyományos csúcspontja az ökörfogatverseny, amelynek sorsa azonban az idén bizonytalanná vált állatvédők tiltakozása okán.

*A hatóság betiltotta a versenyszámot, ám a szervezők bírósághoz fordultak, amely végül mégis engedélyezte az "ökör Forma-1-"et.* 

*Az indiai parasztolimpiának már 76 éves hagyománya van.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 23)

*Magyar aranyérem a bridzsolimpián*


<right>

</right>





*Aranyérmes lett a magyar csapat **a Lille-ben rendezett XIV. bridzsolimpián, amely része a II. World Mind Sport Gamesnek, a szellemi sportok négyévente sorra kerülő világjátékának.*

A szövetség szerdán arról tájékoztatta az MTI-t, hogy a Magyar Péter, Szappanos Géza, Dumbovich Miklós, Kovács Mihály összetételű együttes a kedden és szerdán rendezett döntőben az amerikai csapat ellen győzött 247-166-ra.

Bárány György kapitány csapata a fináléban két nap alatt 96 leosztást játszott a tengerentúliakkal, s már a félidőben jelentős előnyre tett szert, majd a befejező napon ezt tovább növelte. A magyar együttes kiváló eredményének értékét tovább növeli, hogy a kéthetes versenysorozatot csere nélkül négyen játszották végig, míg más országok jellemzően hatfős csapatokat indítottak, s ketten mindig pihenhettek. 

*Magyarország ilyen kiváló eredményt több mint hetven éve nem ért el bridzsben - a harmincas években kétszer Európa-bajnok volt a magyar csapat; nyolc évvel ezelőtt a bridzsolimpián ötödik lett.*

_*
A bridzs bemutató sportágként szerepelt a 2002-es, Salt Lake Cityben rendezett téli olimpia műsorán. 
2008 óta a NOB és az IMSA (Szellemi Sportok Világszövetsége) megállapodásának értelmében közvetlenül a nyári olimpia után rendezik meg a Szellemi Sportok Világjátékát, amelyen a bridzs mellett a sakk, a go és a dáma szerepel.*_
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 27)

*Onkolimpia: Magyarország az éremtáblázat élén végzett*​


2012. 08. 27. 08.13 <right> 







</right>
*Tizenegy arany-, négy ezüst- és három bronzéremmel tértek haza a magyar gyerekek és fiatalok a Varsóban rendezett onkolimpiáról.
*
*A hat és huszonegy év közötti, rákos betegségből meggyógyult vagy lábadozó fiúk és lányok kilenc ország versenyzőivel mérték össze erejüket. A magyarok harmadszor vettek részt ilyen olimpián és mindháromszor ők lettek az elsők az éremtáblázaton.**
Ferihegyen az ATV Híradója várta a csapatot.

Minden magyar résztvevő éremmel tért haza. A legfiatalabb versenyző a kilencéves Kitti, úszásban ezüstérmes Kitti volt.
*
*"Ez a sport nagyon sok erőt adott, hogy meg tudjak gyógyulni és most is sok erőt ad, hogy csak előre, előre.” 
*
Arra a kérdésre, hogy legközelebb is elmenne-e egy ilyen olimpiára, úgy felelt:* „ez nem kérdés”* – mondta az ATV-nek az egy arany-, egy ezüst- és egy bronzéremmel hazatérő, tizennégy éves Evans Michelle Krisztina.

Az onkolimpiai részvétel költségeit a Gyermekrák Alapítány fedezte. A szervezet fontosnak tartja, hogy a rákbeteg fiatalok sportoljanak – enélkül ugyanis szinte lehetetlen a gyógyulás.

_*„Ki kell jönni ebből a betegségből és ennek a legfontosabb része a mozgás, mert ez hozzátartozik az egészséghez” – fogalmazott az ATV-nek Balogh István, a Gyermekrák Alapítvány elnöke. Úgy folytatta: „nagyon sokan, még külföldiek is drukkoltak a magyar csapatnak”.*_

*Magyarország 2008-ban, 2010-ben és most is első lett az éremtáblázaton az onkolimpián.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 28)

*Megműtötték, hazamehetett London hőse*





 
<right>

</right>
*A 78 kilós judós, Joó Abigél megsérült a Kayla Harrison elleni második londoni meccsén, utána még folytatta, lengyel riválisát, Pogorzelecet sérülten is ipponnal verte, a bronzmeccset viszont elveszítette, a francia Tcheumeo kihasználta, hogy a magyar csak az egyik lábán tudott állni.**Joó Harrisont is eldobta sérülése előtt, aminek értékét növeli, hogy a későbbi győztes ellen vezetett sérüléséig.*

*„Kedden a Sportkórházban megműtöttük a leszakadt külső gyűrűporcot. Abigél kitűnő állapotban van, mosolygott szerda reggel a kórházi ágyon, és már haza is mehetett. Négy hétig pihennie kell, utána óvatosan edzhet. Biztos vagyok benne, hogy a novemberi U23-as Európa-bajnokságra fel fog készülni, mert fantasztikus az akaratereje. Címet szeretne védeni”* – kaptuk a tájékoztatást dr. Hidas Pétertől, a judóválogatott keretorvosától.

*Joó Abigél augusztus elején múlt huszonkét éves, de a felnőttek között már kétszeres Eb-győztes. *​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 6)

*Stadiont neveznek el a grenadai olimpiai bajnokról

*









<right> </right>*Stadiont neveznek el hazájában Kirani Jamesről, a londoni olimpián 400 méteren győztes grenadai atlétáról.

*Tillman Thomas miniszterelnök jelentette be, hogy a hamarosan elkészülő létesítményt az ország történetének első ötkarikás érmeséről nevezik el.

_*A mindössze 19 éves James 43.94 másodperccel győzött a brit fővárosban, a Jaguár becenévre hallgató sprinter 1980 után törte meg a távon az amerikaiak egyeduralmát.

*_



_*
*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 12)

*London 2012 - Osztapcsuk nem tudott róla, hogy doppingszert kap
*
*A londoni olimpián a női súlylökés aranyérmétől megfosztott fehérorosz Nagyezsda Osztapcsuk nem tudott róla, hogy doppingszereket kap. A sportolót hazája doppingellenes ügynöksége egy évre, a tiltott szereket az ételébe juttató trénerét, Alekszandr Jefimovot pedig négy évre tiltotta el.*

Jefimov bevallotta, hogy ő maga tette az izomnövelésre alkalmas metenolont Osztapcsuk ételébe a versenyző tudta nélkül, mert aggasztották tanítványának közepes eredményei a közelgő játékok előtt. A doppingolás néhány nappal az olimpia előtt történt.

Londonban a 2005-ös világbajnok, pekingi harmadik helyezett Osztapcsuk meglepetésre 21,36 méteres lökésével legyőzte a Pekingben olimpiai aranyérmes, sorozatban háromszor világbajnok, az olimpiát megelőzően két éve veretlen új-zélandi Valerie Adamset (20,70 m). 

*Miután a fehérorosz atlétát kizárták, Adamsé lett az aranyérem, az orosz Jevgenyija Kolodkóé az ezüst, és a kínai Kung Li-csiaoé (Gong Lijiao) a bronz.*
​


----------



## szamo74 (2012 Szeptember 17)

A magyarok 2012-ben is nagyon jók voltak!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 26)

*Az Egyesült Államok fontolgatja a 2024-es és 2026-as olimpiai pályázatot

*






*Az Egyesült Államok Olimpiai Bizottsága (USOC) fontolgatja jelentkezését a 2024-es nyári és a 2026-os téli olimpiára.*

*"Pályázni és nyerni akarunk"* -* mondta Larry Probst, az USOC elnöke.* 
*
"De csak akkor, ha a gazdasági kilátások hasonlóan meggyőzőek lesznek, mint a remélhető sportsikerek."*

*A sportvezető hozzátette, decemberben dönt a szervezet arról, hogy végül kandidál-e.*

*A nyári olimpiára San Francisco, New York és Chicago jelentkezése jöhet szóba.
* 
*A 2012-es nyári játékokra New York, a 2016-osra Chicago pályázott, de mindkettő elbukott, emiatt az Egyesült Államok nem kandidált a 2018-as és 2020-as olimpia megrendezésére.*

Szakértők szerint az amerikai pályázat esélyeit növeli, hogy a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság és az USOC idén májusban megállapodott a 2020-tól 2040-ig tartó időszakra vonatkozóan a televíziós olimpiai és marketingbevételekkel kapcsolatban, ezzel megszüntetve a két szervezet között hosszú ideje tartó vitát.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 10)

*

Szocsi 2014 - Az előkészületeket ellenőrzi a NOB

**Kevesebb mint 500 nappal a megnyitó előtt, ezen a héten három napig a helyszínen ellenőrzi a 2014-es szocsi téli játékok előkészületeit a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság (NOB).*

A NOB koordinációs bizottsága kedden érkezett a fekete-tengeri üdülőhelyre, ahol elsősorban a versenyhelyszínek állapotát, a szállítással kapcsolatos készenlétet és a szállásokat vizsgálja majd.

A testület, amelyet a franciák legendás sízője, Jean-Claude Killy vezet, legutóbb februárban járt Szocsiban.
A bizottság csütörtökön, sajtótájékoztató keretében számol be tapasztalatairól.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 18)

*

Sebastian Coe a Brit Olimpiai Bizottság elnöke lesz

**Sebastian Coe, a londoni olimpia szervezőbizottságának elnöke maradt az egyetlen pályázó a Brit Olimpiai Bizottság (BOA) elnöki posztjára.*

Az *1500 méteres síkfutás kétszeres olimpiai bajnoka (1980, 1984), a 800 m kétszeres ötkarikás ezüstérmese* azután lett egyedüli jelölt, hogy egyetlen ellenlábasa, a gyeplabda-szövetséget vezető Richard Leman kedden este közölte: nem indul a november 7-én esedékes választáson. A BOA-t az elmúlt hét évben vezető Colin Moynihan augusztusban jelentette be, hogy nem kíván újból kandidálni.

*Ugyanakkor könnyen előfordulhat, hogy az 55 éves Coe nem lesz sokáig elnök, mivel már júliusban jelezte, hogy a Nemzetközi Atlétikai Szövetség (IAAF) elnöki posztjáért is harcba száll 2015-ben.*​


----------



## Mercy15 (2013 Március 15)

Kíváncsi leszek, mi lesz Rioban!


----------



## kisvukk70 (2013 Április 11)

Rio még messze van. Addig nézhetjük majd a kvalifikációs küzdelmeket.


----------



## Lykovcán Balázs (2013 Október 24)

Kedves Sportbarát fórumozók!

Rióig még sok idő van hátra, de ne feledjétek, hogy van téli olimpiai is (2014. Sochi, Oroszország) ahova számos magyar tehetség is pályázik. Mondanom sem kell, hogy Magyarországon a sporttámogatás milyen helyzetben van és abból mennyi jut el a tényleges felhasználási helyére, a sportolóhoz. Pláne igaz ez a téli sportokra.

Különleges ötlettel próbál még jobban felkészülni az olimpiára a legjobb magyar gyorskorcsolyázó,* Lykovcán Ágota*. Az inzelli akadémián immáron harmadik éve készülő magyar lány ugyanis az internetes közösségekben mostanában gombamód terjedő "ha kicsit adsz, az is segít" mozgalomban (is) bízik. A napokban a kanadai olimpiai kvalifikációs versenyre utazó Ágota szocsi felkészülését ti is segíthetitek az *alábbi linken*

A Kanadában élők személyesen is találkozhatnak Ágotával a November 8-10 között megrendezésre kerülő calgary-i világkupa alkalmával!



```
<div style="position: relative"><a href="https://www.rallyme.com/rallies/298" style="position:absolute; top: 0; left: 0; width: 220px; height: 472px; display:block;"></a><iframe src="https://www.rallyme.com/rallies/298/embedded_widget" width="220" height="472" style="border: none;" class="pull-left"></iframe></div>
```


----------



## Melitta (2014 Október 2)

*Norvégia nemet mondott az olimpiára*
*A nagyobbik norvégiai kormánypárt szerdán úgy döntött, hogy a kormány ne támogassa Oslo pályázatát a 2022-es téli olimpiára.*


A norvég kormánykoalíció nagyobbik pártjának tagjai szavazáson határoztak úgy, hogy ne adjanak kormánygaranciát a kandidáláshoz. A kisebbik kormánypárt már májusban ugyanígy döntött.

Mindez azt jelenti, hogy Oslónak vélhetően vissza kell lépnie rendezési szándékától, így már csak a kazah Almati és Peking marad versenyben. Stockholm, Krakkó és Lemberg (Lviv) már korábban kiszállt.

A kandidálóknak 2015. január 7-éig kell eljuttatniuk részletes pályázati anyagukat a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottsághoz (NOB), amelynek szemlebizottsága februárban és márciusban látogatja meg a pályázó városokat. 

A NOB a jövő évi, Kuala Lumpur-i kongresszuson dönt a 2022-es téli játékok helyszínéről.

(forrás: MTI)


----------

